# EDC Pen?



## Flakey

I started with a benchmade griptilian (now upgraded to Aries 154CM), then i got a edc light, the c3 (now upgraded to U2) And in life i have found that there is one thing that i need to do alot, besides lighting somthing up, or cutting somthing open; and that is writing something down. I was wondering what you guys would suggest as far as an edc pen. I am looking for reliability and ink that comes out the first time, i hate having to go back and re-write letters because the ball decided to stop rolling. I would like somthing with a clip for the inside of my pocket. I am considering the Space Pen. what do you guys think?


----------



## beezaur

Space pens are good, reliable pens. I keep a bullet pen in my jacket pocket along with a Gerber LST mini-folder and a Photon Freedom keychain light. The downside is that they can leave "ink boogers" from time to time. They are extremely reliable, but I would not describe them as fine writing instruments.

I keep a Cross Townsend in my shirt pocket for work.

Scott


----------



## Coop

Lamy Pico is great, although the mechanism is a bit dirt-sensitive


----------



## SJACKAL

Other than the Fisher Bullets, the AG7 is a nice one.


----------



## jar3ds

i bought a small (half the size of a bic pen) pen... the cap kept coming off in my pocket... so i ditched it... 

hum... i'd be interested in more input...


----------



## Lightbringer

I'd go for the Fisher bullet pen. Small and fairly good. Not too expensive, so losing it wont make you cry too much. I usually have two on me...one clipped in a pocket and another in my wallet.


----------



## powernoodle

If I carried one, it would be one of those mini Sharpie pens because they will write on just about anything.

peace


----------



## GhostReaction

Flakey we have the same history. I EDC a leatherman, next I added a HDS60 to my EDC, and found out that I really need to EDC a pen cause its frustrating when you dont have one when you need it.

I prefered clicky without the hassle of a cap 

Got a cheap pen by Mitsubishi Pencil Co. Its a Uni Power Tank
Write in extreme conditions with Power Tank, I think the ink catridges are pressurized. 



> this from their site:
> 
> Why worry about different pens for different places when one pen writes everywhere? Power Tank is the all-condition "uni" pen, able to write at any angle, on wet surfaces and even in temperatures as low as
> -20°degrees Centigrade.


----------



## kennyj

Currently, I'm never without a Uniball Jetstream. It uses some sort of funky ballpoint / gel hybrid ink that lays down *very* smoothly for a ballpoint. It can be found in any stationary store for around $2 or $3, I've found.

I do want a pen that's better-built, but I don't like heavy pens (based on what I have owned so far.) I also own a Sensa Stylus with gel ink, which weighs in at about 1.5oz, and I find that it causes me to press down harder than I'd like, resulting in a thick line. I'm not fond of the soft grip either... while comfortable, it makes me grip harder to compensate for its "squishiness" and also robs me of some control. I do like its reassuring solid feel, though.

Interestingly, I find its .7mm point to be almost identical in smoothness to the Jetstream's 1mm point, but I prefer a light-handed writing style... so while the Jetstream barely touches the paper and leaves a thin and precise line, the Sensa unavoidably gets pressed down and leaves a thick line that my small handwriting doesn't agree with. Swinging that weight around also makes my hand tired much faster. Perhaps I'd have an easier time if the pen balanced differently, but I doubt the fatigue would go away.


----------



## PhotonBoy

I buy the Zebra Sarasa 0.7 mm gel pen at Staples in Canada. I'm guessing it's made in Japan. Reliable, black ink and smooth. Works like you think a pen should.


----------



## Lee1959

Everyday carry on my person is a Sak Midnight Manager with pen, it is very handy. I carry a Fisher bullet pen in my jacket. 

In my briefcase I carry a Cross, I fell in love with their feel years and years ago, with fine point, and a Berol Colormatics 5MM pencil. 

I love the Colormatics it feels similar to the Cross but in a pencil, with a 5MM cushioned tip. They dont make them any more, so I bought the last 20 I could find so I would have them .


----------



## was_jlh

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=103912


----------



## twentysixtwo

Lamy 2000 quad ink - 4 colors in a pen that doesn't look too techy. Only downside is the refills don't go that long, but you always have 3 backups!


----------



## teststrips

I've tried all kinds of pens ranging from space pens to other pens in the 50-60 dollar range. I've pretty much now just gone to cheap gel pens - they write so well, and they always write - no scribbling circles - ever. They do dry a bit slow as paper texture gets more glossy though. My specific fav pen now is the Pentel EnerGel pen with the 0.7mm ball. This pen has a clickie tailcap, that retracts when inserted into a shirt pocket. I used to have a miserable time trying to get stains out of the bottom of my shirt pockets, now there simply aren't any. Model on the pen is BL37-A - look at http://www.pentel.com.tr/pentel/bl37.asp for a pic of it (page not in english)


----------



## carrot

My EDC pens are a Cross Ion and a Pentel RSVP pen. I like the way the RSVP writes really smoothly. I highly recommend the Cross Ion; not only does everyone tell me "nice pen," but they want to know how it works.


----------



## drizzle

beezaur said:


> Space pens are good, reliable pens...The downside is that they can leave "ink boogers" from time to time.


  Very well said.

My EDC is a space pen because I can just put it in my pants pocket next to my Leatheman Micra and forget it's there till I need it. The good news for me is that I haven't noticed the "ink booger" problem in this pen. I have experienced it in years past so maybe Fisher has fixed it somehow.

I agree it is not a "fine" pen but it works for me as an EDC when I don't want to have to carry something bigger.


----------



## DonShock

I have used Zebra F-301 Fine Point's for about the last 15 years. Used frequently for writing down hourly log readings at work, first in the Navy, now at a water plant. I have never had a pen explode in my pocket and only 2 failures that I can recall. Once when the pen was dropped onto a steel deck and landed directly on it's tip. The ball point would not roll after that. The second time was after a soda was spilled into the penholder in my truck and allowed to dry and gummed up the entire end of the pen. The rest of the time, I am very suprised when the pen stops writing and it is always due to there being absolutely no ink left in it. They seem to go forever.


----------



## xtalman

I have a Cross Ion and an Inka pen. The Cross is a bit too bulky, but I prefer writing with it. The Inka is always on my keychain, ready when I need it.


----------



## Solstice

I'll second the Victorinox Signature II and Manager II line; very small, the cartridge is replaceable and writes well, and of course you get all of the other SAK amenities (knife, scissors, file/flathead screwdriver- bottle opener/phillips on the Manager model). I wouldn't want to use it for writing novel, but for jotting down numbers on the fly it is perfect IMO.


----------



## CLHC

Many good pens out there. . .My current EDCable pen is the A.T. Cross Ion in steel.


----------



## gadget_lover

I've decided that it's not the pen as much as the refill. My current EDC for writing is a hand turned pen made from rosewood with gold and black accents. You can buy a kit from www.pennstateind.com to make your own. I turned it on my Harbor Freight 7x10 minilathe. 







The nice thing about it is that you can turn, carve or sand a shape that meets your own needs. This one just happens to feel good in the hand.

The black one is a .5 mm pencil with a carbon fiber body. The pencil tip extends and retracts with a click just like a ball point. Pilot made it about 30 years ago and stopped production for many years. I see they are selling them again as the "Vanishing Point Mechanical Pencil".






Daniel


----------



## Steve C

I bought a Fisher Telescoping Space pen a few years back. Neat concept, but not without issues: the sheath that covers the point when retracted is open at the end, allowing pocket lint to accumulate into a "dust bunny" on the point. Result... blob on the first stroke. Also, as the mechanism wears, it has begun allowing the point to peek out a bit from the sheath. Result... ink stains on/in pockets.

As a conversation piece/cool gadget, it excels. As a writing instrument, it is perfectly satisfactorily (with a clean tip).

But overall, it now stays in my junk box on my desk at home. The staining became too much of a problem. And I miss having it in my pocket.

I do not care to carry a "full-size" pen, for several reasons. I have been contemplating a regular Fisher Bullet Pen, since it appears to prevent the two drawbacks to the telescoping version.

So... anyone use the regular Bullet Pen???

.


----------



## this_is_nascar

Steve C said:


> I bought a Fisher Telescoping Space pen a few years back. Neat concept, but not without issues: the sheath that covers the point when retracted is open at the end, allowing pocket lint to accumulate into a "dust bunny" on the point. Result... blob on the first stroke. Also, as the mechanism wears, it has begun allowing the point to peek out a bit from the sheath. Result... ink stains on/in pockets.
> 
> As a conversation piece/cool gadget, it excels. As a writing instrument, it is perfectly satisfactorily (with a clean tip).
> 
> But overall, it now stays in my junk box on my desk at home. The staining became too much of a problem. And I miss having it in my pocket.
> 
> I do not care to carry a "full-size" pen, for several reasons. I have been contemplating a regular Fisher Bullet Pen, since it appears to prevent the two drawbacks to the telescoping version.
> 
> So... anyone use the regular Bullet Pen???
> 
> .



I have a couple of the Bullet Pens. They're nice, but require 2-hands to engage the pen (you have to pull the end off). The nice thing abou them, is once you put the cover-cap onto the end of the pen, it makes it a nice length for writing.


----------



## drizzle

Steve C said:


> So... anyone use the regular Bullet Pen???


I do, see my post above. I also agree with TIN's comments. I don't usually find it a problem to have to use both hands but there are times when it's a pain.

If I were going to always wear shirts or jackets that allowed me to carry a full size pen I would choose that over the Bullet Pen. I choose this for it's size and durablility and because it *won't* leak in my pocket.

*Added:* I also like the fact that when it's closed there are no sharp edges or points so I don't worry about it putting a hole in my pants pocket either. BTW, mine is without the clip.


----------



## JimH

I EDC a Tool Pen. It uses a Fisher space pen ink cartridge.


----------



## kennyj

gadget_lover said:


> The black one is a .5 mm pencil with a carbon fiber body. The pencil tip extends and retracts with a click just like a ball point. Pilot made it about 30 years ago and stopped production for many years. I see they are selling them again as the "Vanishing Point Mechanical Pencil".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel



Is the body of that pencil as light and durable as one would be led to believe by seeing the words "carbon fiber?" And... do they make it in pen form? 




JimH said:


> I EDC a Tool Pen. It uses a Fisher space pen ink cartridge.



I saw that earlier today and ordered one, but from a different store. It's (relatively) cheap, and if I don't like it, it'd make a great gift for one of a number of people i know... one question, how has yours held up? One would expect it to be an exceptionally durable pen given its dual-use as a screwdriver, but there have been many "Yuppie Toys" with similar concepts that can't stand up to real-world use and abuse.


----------



## gadget_lover

Yes, Kenny J, the pilot Vanishing point pencil is very durable and very lightweight.

I started EDCing one around 1973. I'd carry it in my front jeans pocket. I broke the first in the mid 1980's. It snapped in half at the point where it threaded together. I found a replacement that year even though it was out of production at that time.

My mom was working at a staionary store at the time and found two of them "new in the box" on a shelf in the storage room. That was my Christmas present that year. I carry the pen every day and the spares are still in the box in my drawer. 

I don't know if they are selling it as a ballpoint, but we are modders, are we not?

Daniel


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew

Stainless stel Parker 'Jotter' ball pen with fine black opint refill (I have lots of precise writing to do in my job, fine point helps).

I have several of these, in my various jackets and at work in my coveralls. I used to like Space Pens, and I still like the design, but the ink oozes out, and this really annoys me, having to clean ink off the end of the pen, and off my hands every time I used it.

A while back, I contemplated getting a Dunhill carbon fibre pen, but I though, and decided that I ddin't need such an expensive pen !


----------



## Steve C

this_is_nascar said:


> I have a couple of the Bullet Pens. They're nice, but require 2-hands to engage the pen (you have to pull the end off). The nice thing abou them, is once you put the cover-cap onto the end of the pen, it makes it a nice length for writing.



That's kind of what I figured. Sounds just like what I need.

Thanks.

.


----------



## JimH

kennyj said:


> how has yours held up?


The Tool Pen is not my first choice for a screwdriver so it has not seen a lot of abuse. That being said, I do use it as a screwdriver a lot when I'm in a hurry or when I'm just too lazy to look for a screwdriver. I've had mine for about a year, and it looks and works just like it came out of the box.

The cap is very strong and allows you to give it quite a bit of torque. If you are not familiar with the tool pen, when the cap is on the pen is retracted and safe from harm. Take the cap off and the pen is extended and ready for uses. FYI, the cap goes on the opposite end from the pen/philips.


----------



## Sigman

I've carried a regular Space Pen for over 30 years (well had to replace one I lost on an Arizona mountain top while recovering a buck/filling out my tag)...

I replaced the standard medium cartridge with a fine tipped blue one and NEVER had any problems!!

It's ALWAYS with me! Comes in handy when trying to write in the rain, below freezing, or at angles for sure!!

You can get just the refills and they typically come with a little plastic cap that allows you to use them in Parker pens.


----------



## Mi6

Guys I just ordered this Porsche pen. I think it's perfect. Look here: http://shop21.porsche.com/usa/product2.asp?dept%5Fid=1004&pf%5Fid=WAP+055+001+16&MSCSProfile=61E4CECF7275066FD87B9817DA5865CB7C9D56B0258D5A10E01385CC8374971F1D704624B2EE07EA13C3C2F2EF67397B7AC66E9FF5328CDD6F9A753598CF3D3E7DCF61736B1F86619D670B6CC2CADBECB2C5CA2FD0357F4247ADAAA8CB8665AD9C1466FB86C430A195C6D4793E27A1DD670CE4EDE1DE2F5C6364D8E3624AF56FF7072068A78B15AA:rock:


----------



## NetMage

At work its a Rotring Quattro. And I have something for emergency's in my SAK Cybertool.


----------



## nethiker

I use a Fisher bullet pen and like it a lot. I often wear a t-shirt and like to clip it to the neck. 

Has anyone tried their MARS or Millenium pens that claim to never run out of ink? How is this done? Do they just put a lot of ink in one cartridge and figure they charge enough to send people new ones if they run out of ink before they are lost? Do they write the same as their regular pens? I figure it's probobly better to buy a couple of regular pens with a bunch of refills and you probobly end up ahead after a lifetime of writing, what do you guys think?


----------



## Ned-L

nethiker said:


> I use a Fisher bullet pen and like it a lot. I often wear a t-shirt and like to clip it to the neck.
> 
> Has anyone tried their MARS or Millenium pens that claim to never run out of ink? How is this done? Do they just put a lot of ink in one cartridge and figure they charge enough to send people new ones if they run out of ink before they are lost? Do they write the same as their regular pens? I figure it's probobly better to buy a couple of regular pens with a bunch of refills and you probobly end up ahead after a lifetime of writing, what do you guys think?


I bought the Chrome Millenium Fisher pen some years ago. It has a nice look and feel to it. If I am wearing a dress shirt it clips nicely into a shirt pocket. If I am dressed casually it carries nicely in my pants pocket. It is much closer to a full sized pen when the cap is posted. I like the clip better than the one for the space pen. It is removable, but really doesn't move unless you want it to. 

I thought it would be the ultimate EDC pen except it had something of the "ink booger" problem that someone else described and didn't write as smoothly as the regular fisher refills. I left it in my desk drawer for at least a couple of years and then recently decided to see if Fisher would do anything about it. They said to send it back - and sent me a new one! They probably changed the technology a little because I have no complaints about this one and have made it my EDC. Based on the girth of the pen it must contain a lot of ink, but I haven't used it long enough to know whether it really lasts for years and years. Anyway, as it is not refillable, I can't and don't worry about carrying refills.

Ned


----------



## Pook

My pen of choice is the Rotring Core Rollerball its a rather oversized pen, but it definatley designed for man hands...

http://www.goldspot.com/Rotring_pens/Core/22468.html

Piers


----------



## toos

AG7 Space Pen in my shirt pocket, and a Bullet Pen in my wallet. They both always work.


----------



## Joe Talmadge

Mi6 said:


> Guys I just ordered this Porsche pen. I think it's perfect. Look here:



Wow! If I had a pen fetish, I'd be cleaning my keyboard now 

Like NetMage, I carry a Rotring Quattro. It's customized: blue Lamy pen refill (better than the Rotring refill, and way way way better than the horrible Fisher refilles), mechanical pencil, stylus, highlighter.

However, that's only for work. The Inka looks great as a hang-on-your-keychain pen; just ordered one.


----------



## kennyj

JimH: I (finally) got my Tool Pen in. How do you open this sucker up to change the refill? At the very least, mine needs lubrication... after pulling off the cap, I have to bang it against a desk repeatedly to get the point to actually extend. It looks like the flat screwdriver head has some play, but it doesn't want to pull out by more than one mm or so.

I can see this thing being exceptionally durable, and the weight seems reasonable (if a little beyond my preference) but if I can't make it reasonable to write with, it won't get anywhere near me as an EDC.


----------



## Aloft

I like the Fisher bullet pens. I'm intrigued by this new Inka Pen, but haven't bought one yet, as it's more expensive than the Fisher or Cross Ion, and the drool worthy titanium one is like $80! I have a telescoping Fisher as well, very cool, but still kind of new. Hopefully, I won't have the wear-out problem described by Steve C. 

Really cool thing about Fisher: You can purchase "Invisible Ink" refills from Fisher for their space pens. The ink will flouresce when under UV light. Works great even with UV LED's, which tend to be closer to 'near UV' at the higher end of the UV wavelengths. Same price as the regular refills-- $5. It's kind of tough to write a long letter with them though, unless someone holds a UV light over the paper as you write!


----------



## Lintott

Here's my current EDC pen. It is a Tombow Object XL, which is a telescoping pen. It has got a pressurised refill, can write on wet paper, at an angle or upside down[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif] .[/font] It can be activated and deactivated with one hand (which is a problem with my Fisher space pen and I suppose would be a problem with the Inka pen if you want to use it at full length). The Tombow got a very nice solid quality feel to it when activating and deactivating it (it locks deactivated with a click). It weighs 21 grams. Highly recommended!!












I also sometimes use the LAMY Pico as an EDC, and it is nice as well but I like the Tombow better mainly due to better build quality and a more solid feel when acitvating and deactivating the pen. The Pico can also be operated with one hand.


----------



## kennyj

What's that made of? Aluminum? Looks pretty nice, and the weight sounds very reasonable.


----------



## pokkuhlag

How does the writing of the Tombow Object XL feels like compared to the inka and the fisher bullet pen? For the Germans, this is called Tombow XPA instead of Object XL.


----------



## Lintott

The Tombow is a ballpoint and it is about as smooth as any other good ballpoint pen I have written with. The main difference compared to the Fisher space pen that I have noticed is that I have to write with the Fisher space pen more upright than I would like to, otherwise the edge around the ballpoint scratches the paper which I find very annoying. Hence I do not use the space pen anymore.

My guess is that the Tombow is made from aluminum, but I could be wrong.

I have never tried the Inka pen.


----------



## CLHC

Wow! I like that Tombow you've got there Lintott. Wonder if it'll take RB or Gel refills though. . .

Enjoy!


----------



## SJACKAL

Nice pen, Lintott! Look very instrumental.


----------



## Alloy Addict

Lintott, does the Tombow Object XL ever end up with the tip exposed in your pocket? I have one of the telescoping Fisher pens, and most of the time it would come out of my pocket with the retractable tip pushed in. Many pockets with ink on the inside. Luckily the Fisher ink doesn't soak into things, and nobody can see the insdies of my pockets. Some stuff in my pockets ended up with ink on it too, and that was more problematic. I never carry the Fisher telescoping pen because of this.

If the Tombow is immune to this I will buy one ASAP, because I already like the way it looks. The hole for keyring or lanyard is a strong selling point too.


----------



## liteboy

I use pens a lot. The way to select a pen to EDC depends on how you dress and what you carry (your other EDCs). I always wear a shirt with pen pocket and a cheap disposable pen always resides there. Since I also carry a wallet, this neat pen resides there:
http://www.styluscentral.com/walletpen.html

finally, I also carry a Treo and this replaced the original stylus:
http://www.styluscentral.com/2in1stpenfor1.html


----------



## Lintott

Alloy Addict, no the tip has not become exposed by accident when carrying the pen in my pocket yet, but I have only had the pen for a couple of weeks. I can however see how it could happen if enough pressure is put on the tip cover. I do not think this will happen to me during normal carrying though.


----------



## Alloy Addict

I forgot to mention what my most carried pens are.

I usually carry a Fisher bullet style Spacepen with some shrink tubing on the cap to keep it from slipping out of my pocket so easily. I've lost at least 3 because they are so smooth. Somebody will reach down into their couch some day and find a nice pen.

I also carry a Cross Ion occasionally, or a Zebra telescoping pen. If I have a shirt pocket I have an older Rotring 600 that I love. When I used to work retail people always commented on how heavy the Rotring was when I handed it to them so they could sign the credit card receipt.


----------



## CLHC

Question for all ya'll. How's the "feel" of the other EDC'able pens (Fisher, Tombow, Inka, etc.) in your writing hand as compared to the A.T. Cross Ion?


----------



## Alloy Addict

The Ion feels really good in my hand, but only in one position really. That means I have to look at it to orient it the right way. The Fisher doesn't have this problem, though the groove around the grip area can be a little abrasive if you use the pen for a long time. I usually use it for short periods though, and it's not bad.

If I know I will be writing for a long time I will usually use a Pilot G-2 or a Dr. Grip.


----------



## CLHC

Right you are Paul!

Simply wanted to know about how it "feels" for short writing sessions. The "heftier" pens with some pronounced girth works very well for me, while the slimline ones tends to "cramp" up my hands. Wanted to know the others feedback on it.

Thanks!

Anymore?


----------



## Double_A

I used to carry the Fisher Bullet pen

Now I carry the Parker Jotter All stainless steel
http://www.parkerpen.com/sanford/co...ionsDetail.jhtml?attributeId=PARKERATT1000016

The latest pen I picked up was a tiny new Fisher Pen. About 4 inch long, about 3/16 diameter. Actually it just the Space Pen refill with a cap.


----------



## Alloy Addict

Double A,

The Jotter is a *classic* pen IMO. Very affordable and the pen itself will last forever if not abused. The Parker refills are good, plus the style is so common there are lots of other choices.

CHC,

I hear what you are saying about some pens being too slim. The bullet Spacepen might fall into that category for me, but not for jotting down a note or writing a check.

I like the fact that the Ion's rubber grip keeps it from sliding out of the pocket so easily.


----------



## pedalinbob

Lightbringer said:


> I'd go for the Fisher bullet pen. Small and fairly good. Not too expensive, so losing it wont make you cry too much. I usually have two on me...one clipped in a pocket and another in my wallet.



I had one of these about 10 years ago.

The ink was goopy, smearing on the writing surface. When I pulled the cap off, there was always a blob of ink sticking on the tip of the pen.

Are they any better now?

Bob


----------



## Flying Turtle

I've lately been clipping a nice little Zebra telescoping pen to my pant's pocket. Less than 4" long retracted. Works fine. I've used other Zebras for years and never been disappointed.

Geoff


----------



## Alloy Addict

Flying Turtle said:


> I've lately been clipping a nice little Zebra telescoping pen to my pant's pocket. Less than 4" long retracted. Works fine. I've used other Zebras for years and never been disappointed.
> 
> Geoff



That's probably the one I mentioned a few posts up. I got two pens with two refills for ~$5. What a bargain!

The refills don't last very long though.

Bob,
The Fisher refills have gotten better since then. I stopped using them for a while because of that same problem. The ones I had in the 80's were great (I have one from 1986 that I still use occasionally), then they got pretty spotty on QC, and now they seem to be a lot better. I do have one right now that will sometimes have a small amount of ink on the tip, but nothing like they used to. The 3 or 4 other recent ones I have are fine.


----------



## CLHC

Hello Alloy Addict!

Yes, you're right about the A.T. Cross Ion's rubber nubs(sp?) being great for stopping the fingers from sliding forward while writing and aiding in a firm grip. That's why I like EDC'ing this particular pen, and its girth is much better "feeling" in my hands as compared to what I can "see" in the slimline Fisher Pens.

I thought there was another small statured pen that had some girth and heft to it sometime ago. It was made by a famous architect/artist/person(?) that I don't recall. I think he designed the Carrera line of accessories? . . .Each pen came with a leather case. :thinking:


----------



## lightcacher

This is the one I carry: 






Can't stand a skinny pen and this one is really comfortable. It's made by Papermate and called the PhD Metallic.


----------



## CLHC

Hello LightCacher!

I had a couple of those pens! Loved the girth and feel. But for some reason, after awhile, the rubber gets kind of "mushy" and tends to "rotate" on me. Don't know why. Another full sized pen I use is an Opera fountain pen by Waterman.

Enjoy!


----------



## lightcacher

CHC said:


> Hello LightCacher!
> 
> I had a couple of those pens! Loved the girth and feel. But for some reason, after awhile, the rubber gets kind of "mushy" and tends to "rotate" on me. Don't know why. Another full sized pen I use is an Opera fountain pen by Waterman.
> 
> Enjoy!



So far, mine is still holding up well. I've had it for a couple of months now and the grip is still firm. I hope it stays that way because it's a great writing pen.


----------



## Ned-L

I am surprised no one else has mentioned the Fisher Millenium Space Pen. It is a great EDC pen. I like that when it is capped (like the space pen) it completely covers the point so if you carry it in your pants pocket it doesn't get all jammed up with lint. Plus it has a good clip and is light enough to carry in a shirt pocket. It is big enough to be comfortable to hold if you have a lot to write. Yes, it is a bit expensive, but you never have to buy a refill! And it seems that they have improved the QC again.


----------



## nethiker

Hey Ned,

What's the deal with the Millenium ink? Is it the same as their regular ink, same writability? I wonder how they make it last a "lifetime". Perhaps they figure if you run out before losing the pen they still make money by sending you a refill. I have been tempted by it, but figure I lose too many pens to spend that much on an EDC.


----------



## kennyj

I think they just have a big honkin ink reservoir. Supposedly they last so long that a normal person can't empty it in their lifetime. They replace it for free if you do manage to use it all up. They actually can't be refilled by the user (they don't have cartridges; it's commonly assumed that it's basically just one big hollow space inside to make room for a lot of ink.)


----------



## Alloy Addict

I would love to have one of the Millenium pens, but can't see paying that much for one considering how many of the ~$20 ones I've lost.


----------



## InFlux

That Tombow Object XL looked so cool I just ordered one  Thanks for posting the photo!. Does it have a pocket clip?

I've been using the 3 for $8 Uniball "Power Tanks" They work really well and have good ergonomics. Pressurized is the way to go.


----------



## Lintott

There's no pocket clip on the Tombow.


----------



## Ned-L

nethiker said:


> Hey Ned,
> 
> What's the deal with the Millenium ink? Is it the same as their regular ink, same writability? I wonder how they make it last a "lifetime". Perhaps they figure if you run out before losing the pen they still make money by sending you a refill. I have been tempted by it, but figure I lose too many pens to spend that much on an EDC.


I think it is just a little smoother writing, but that could be because it is a bold point compared to the Fisher refills that I have which are medium points. It seems to have the same minor problem with an occasional blotching of the ink that I have observed with any Fisher refill that I have used, but not so much that I really care. I know at $75 it is a bit expensive, but I am careful with my pens and rarely if ever have I lost one (I can't remember loosing a nice one anyway). It is just an all around great EDC pen.


----------



## carrot

My Fisher Bullet drives me nuts. Sometimes it writes beautifully smooth. Other times it refuses to write at all.


----------



## JPasquini

My EDC use to be a Diplomat barrel pen. I say "use to" as I lost it a couple of years ago.

I don't recall the model name, but it was gunmetal in appearance and twisted to expose the tip of the cartridge. Staples had a clearance on the refills for $0.50 a while back and I picked up about 10 of them, but I have yet to find a replacement pen.


----------



## this_is_nascar

InFlux said:


> That Tombow Object XL looked so cool I just ordered one  Thanks for posting the photo!. Does it have a pocket clip?
> 
> I've been using the 3 for $8 Uniball "Power Tanks" They work really well and have good ergonomics. Pressurized is the way to go.



You'll have to give us a report on this. This pen really looks cool.


----------



## TacticalGrilling

Inka still does it for me. Quick and easy to sign a check or a receipt, or the occaisional grocery list. But converts to the real deal easily for taking notes or advanced recipes! Heard there's a "tactical" version coming, too. Just my style!


----------



## CLHC

[T]actical _nka eh? Now that would be something. . ._


----------



## kennyj

Sounds very interesting, actually. The main hangup I have over the Inka is that it doesn't look too quick to set up when you just need to jot something down really quick but can't write effectively with a half-length pen. If they plan on making something that fits the human hand and is usable more readily, I might be very tempted.


----------



## pokkuhlag

Three weeks ago I decided to buy a fisher bullet pen. Today I finally received my fisher bullet pen.(wrong delivery, package was opened, but stuff was still inside) In the mean time, I got an offer from FrenchLed to sell me a Inka Pen (An offer that I couldn't resist). The Inka was received from Frenchy 2 weeks ago (from France to NL in 2 days!!!). 

I can say that Inka writes a bit smoother than the fisher (not much, but noticeable in some angles). When I opened the fisher, it does have the blob of inkt on the tip. So I guess it is still brand new. I hoped that was a one timer only.

The inka still remains an edc pen, it fits my keychain and it has been abused by my arc aaa. There are signs of scratches, but there is no finish to scratch off. Because fisher is a brass pen with chrome plating, it'll never be my edc with keychain. I've seen pictures of when the chromes goes off and it doesn't look good. When assembled, the inka feels very rigid and secure. The fisher's tailcap wobbles quite a bit, I don't feel like pressing it in any harder. Also the inkt cartridge inside rattles, especially when assembled. It might scratch the smooth finish.

Assembly time is longer on the Inka, 14 second eyes closed was one of my fastest times. But with fisher it's just removing tailcap and put it on. BTW I was able to assemble the fisher pen with one hand, of course it takes some more time than using two hands.

In the end, I like them both. 
Fisher has clip, bigger tank, easier to assemble. 
Inka has keychain, lasting finish, more rigid and smoother.


----------



## Erasmus

No fancy stuff over here, just a simple yet very reliable pen over here. Got it from my girlfriend and my name is carved into it. It's a Lamy, a German brand. I really love this pen and I always carry it with me!

http://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=f4ei.jpg


----------



## bruner

pokkuhlag said:


> Assembly time is longer on the Inka, 14 second eyes closed was one of my fastest times. But with fisher it's just removing tailcap and put it on. BTW I was able to assemble the fisher pen with one hand, of course it takes some more time than using two hands.


 
pokkuhlag,

Could you post some photos showing assembly/disassembly of the Inka? I'm not sure how they work, but am curious. Perhaps you could take a picture of it next to a common battery for size comparison as well?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## pokkuhlag

bruner said:


> pokkuhlag,
> 
> Could you post some photos showing assembly/disassembly of the Inka? I'm not sure how they work, but am curious. Perhaps you could take a picture of it next to a common battery for size comparison as well?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan



AA battery is used and metric ruler for size comparison

size comparison without keychain attachment




size comparison with keychain attachment




pulled out pen and twist off keychain attachment




twist off cap off pen 




put the pen in place of keychain attachment and twist it on
and push the cap back in the stainless steel body




completed assembly




full size comparison




if you still don't get it, you can watch this xvid video of assembling and disassembling the inka:
(save target as... to save it)
http://home.quicknet.nl/qn/prive/tormund/inka.avi

little extra video to show you one hand assembling and disasembling the fisher pen:
http://home.quicknet.nl/qn/prive/tormund/fisher.avi

Sorry for the bad quality, no sunlight today.

Edit:
Inkt tanks size comparison, the big one is from fisher bullet pen and the small one is from Inka pen:


----------



## CLHC

Hey There. Great shots of the comparison with the Energizer AA battery and the other two "little" pens there. Now I have an idea—

Thanks Pokkuhlag!


----------



## Alloy Addict

Thanks for the pictures pokkuhlag. That's the first time I've seen a direct comparison between the two pens.

Regarding the chrome on the Fisher. I've carried mine in a pocket with keys, a money clip, a knife, and/or change for hundreds of days and the chrome has not come off. Of course that doesn't mean it won't, or can't, but that's my experience. The other finishes they use are not as tough, at least in the past.


----------



## bruner

pokkuhlag,

Fantastic !

Thank you so much for the photos! You have convinced me that I now need an Inka!

Your photos explain perfectly how it works and what it's size is in relation to something we all have (AA batteries).

I wonder why the Inka website doesn't show these details? Surely, it's a HUGE selling point. Who doesn't love to screw/unscrew things  Let alone, have it on your keychain.

Thanks again pokkuhlag for taking the time to respond with such good detail.

Dan


----------



## Frenchyled

Nice posts Pokky :twothumbs 

Good for other to compare these twos EDC pens  Nice picts too, maybe you have to ask Inka to pay you some selling


----------



## pokkuhlag

I'm glad you guys liked the pics.

After a day of writing, I found the rattling of the inkt tank in fisher bullet pen annoying and wrapped a tape around the thin area that (or doesn't) touches the hole of the pen. This stopped the rattling and the writing is more stable too.

Another thing I noticed is that the grip area of the fisher bullet pen is very rough. It's basically a very shallow threading. When you feel it, it feels ok. But when I'm writing with it, it feels like it's trying to sand my finger down. The smoothness of the ballpoint has improved compared to yesterday, now it's hard to compare which ballpoint writes smoother. But the Inka is definitely smoother on your hand . Maybe I'll try the tombow object xl next, depending how the two pens perform on my 2 exam weeks .

Edit: Extra feature of the Inka pen for the PDA users





(remove the inkt cartridge when cap is off pen part and press the ballpoint upon a surface and inkt will come out of press fit)
By removing the inkt cartridge and placing that in reverse from the front. You get a full size stylus pen. The cartridge is only secured by friction and tight tolerance (NOT PRESS FIT). It only comes out by 2mm max with heavily shaking and doesn't come out at all with normal writing. When you continue or increase heavily shaking, there is a chance of a flying inkt tank.


----------



## SJACKAL

Thanx for the pictures! You just convinced me I don't need an Inka!

A good thing too, coz its keychain 'attachibility' drawn my attention coz my Fisher Bullets can't do that. But now it seems unpracticable as a EDC coz its not going to be a pull-off-the-cap-and-write kinda thing.

The screwing and unscrewing is too much of a hassle it seems.


----------



## bruner

SJACKAL said:


> it seems unpracticable as a EDC coz its not going to be a pull-off-the-cap-and-write kinda thing


 
Actually, it is a "pull-off-the-cap-and-write kinda thing". If you just need to use it in it's "half size" state, there is no need to screw anything. Just pull it off of the keychain attachment and write.

At least, that is what I gathered from the photos.

Dan


----------



## CLHC

I saw another EDC'able pen yesterday. A friend of mine was jotting something down on a paper when I saw it. It was a Marblelized Acrylic Montegrappa Micra BP! About the size of my A.T. Cross Ion with similar girth.


----------



## SJACKAL

bruner said:


> Actually, it is a "pull-off-the-cap-and-write kinda thing". If you just need to use it in it's "half size" state, there is no need to screw anything. Just pull it off of the keychain attachment and write.
> 
> At least, that is what I gathered from the photos.
> 
> Dan




I think there is a Lamy that works rather well, one hand operation to full size if I remember correctly, Pico is it not? Unfortunately it doesn't have a clip.

Oh yeah for full sized pens - thumbs up the for Uniball Powertanks by Mitsubishi Pencil Company. Good ergos as mentioned, smooth writing, and dirt cheap, I got them at about equivalent to US$2 per pen, refills are half the price.

I just refilled mine but the clip broke yesterday, its after all a plastic pen. At $2 per piece, I can afford to loss it.


----------



## taro68

Hello, i usually EDC a RiteInTheRain all-wheather pen with a Tyflot pen lanyard (http://www.tyflot.com/wih.htm) but today i ordered a Tombow Object XL from www.penwa.com for 24.00 USD + 12.00 USD shipping to EU, and i spend less money than from a European dealer! 
Happy new spring to all CPFers


----------



## CLHC

Interesting "sock" for such writing implements there Taro68.

I just purchase a Fisher Pen in black. It's great little one[der] that the others here have been raving about. The thing about it that "bugs" me is that the clip keeps on comming off. So right now, I just Locktite Blue'd it.

Wonder if a Gel or RollerBall one can be retrofitted in here rather than the BallPoint which I don't care for much. :thinking:


----------



## guntotin_fool

parker sterling silver fountain pen. had the same one for 11 years i have two in the drawer that people have bought me over the years when they have seen them in stores. Mine is a fine nib. lovely feel to it. I have two Mont blancs that sit in my desk and a set of gold Cross pen and pencils that ride in my briefcase. 

http://www.penplace.com/images/catalog/Parker/Sonnet/Son-CiseleFP2.jpg


----------



## chiphead

Space Pen/Bullet with black matte finish. This is my first one...sweet.

chiphead


----------



## Tacfolder

Fisher Bullet Pen, Retro 51 Classic 200, and a Rotring 600, black.


----------



## this_is_nascar

this_is_nascar said:


> You'll have to give us a report on this. This pen really looks cool.



Did you get this pen yet?


----------



## JPasquini

chiphead said:


> Space Pen/Bullet with black matte finish. This is my first one...sweet.
> 
> chiphead



Just picked up one of these myself from Staples. Just over $17 out the door. Very nice EDC pen. 

Now I'm looking for one of the Fisher military "generic" pens locally. They are available mail order, but the shipping is almost as much as the pen. :laughing:


----------



## Phaserburn

Just got my Inka pen yesterday from Lighthound. Very nice, went right on the keychain.


----------



## simbad

I carry my Bullet pen like this


----------



## luigi

I have some of the pens mentioned here this is my mini-review:

Tombow object XL:
+ Good size for carrying and extends quickly for writing
+ Good weight, but could have been just a notch heavier for my taste
+ No cap to lose, just one piece
- No pocket clip, if you put it in your keyring you need a way to release it such as a quick release keyring or a twistie

Cross ION:
+ Excellent writing, I like the ION ink a lot.
+ very confortable for writing
+ cap detaches so you can have it in your keyring and get it quickly for notes
- size is a little bulky for keyring carry

Fisher bullet
+ Has a pocket clip 
+ Great size
- Pocket clip can fall and lose the pen (you have to glue the clip probably)
- Some problems with the body detaching instead of the cap

Inka
+ Great size for keyring
+ Quickly detaches for writing
- I think the stylus is 100% useless, you won't do the "building" to use it
- The full-size transformation is unthinkable 

Luigi


----------



## CLHC

Hey Simbad—I never thought about that and do carry a Leatherman Charge XTi

Nice summarization Luigi! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJACKAL

I didn't do that because I have some concerns of about the durablity of leatherman holster, the stretchable nylon doesn't look it would last.

So Luigi which is your favourite? Do you have the Lamy Pico too?


----------



## this_is_nascar

Well, my Inka came today. After less than one minute with it, I can tell it's not for me. If anyone wants to purchase it, please contact me.


----------



## CLHC

Hello T_I_N!

Just curious how it compares to the Fisher Space Pen? That's all. . .


----------



## AFAustin

I've had a (gold colored brushed alumninum) Pentel Rolling Writer in my pocket every work day for about the last 27 yrs. Found out not too long ago that they quit making them some time back. To make matters worse, they've also quit making the fine point refills which I always used. :thumbsdow I spent about 2 weeks digging around ebay, and all over the web, trying to find some---no luck. Now I have to use medium point and I'm just not a happy camper.

I guess you'd say I'm a little obsessive about this, but I think flashlight guys will understand....


----------



## carrot

AFAustin said:


> I guess you'd say I'm a little obsessive about this, but I think flashlight guys will understand....


Heck no. I use a Bic.


----------



## this_is_nascar

CHC said:


> Hello T_I_N!
> 
> Just curious how it compares to the Fisher Space Pen? That's all. . .



I prefer the "quickness to use" of the Fisher as opposed to the Inka. Too much of a hassle configure Inka to be used full-size.


----------



## CLHC

this_is_nascar said:


> . . ."quickness to use" of the Fisher. . .


Got it and Thanks!


----------



## Alloy Addict

AFAustin said:


> I've had a (gold colored brushed alumninum) Pentel Rolling Writer in my pocket every work day for about the last 27 yrs. Found out not too long ago that they quit making them some time back. To make matters worse, they've also quit making the fine point refills which I always used. :thumbsdow I spent about 2 weeks digging around ebay, and all over the web, trying to find some---no luck. Now I have to use medium point and I'm just not a happy camper.
> 
> I guess you'd say I'm a little obsessive about this, but I think flashlight guys will understand....



I understand. The Rolling Writer is a great pen, I've had dozens of the plastic models and two brushed stainless refillables. I quite carrying them when it became so difficult to find them in either format. My brother is an architect and he used to buy them by the box, but I've noticed he has moved onto something else too. It really is a shame.


----------



## AFAustin

Alloy Addict said:


> I understand. The Rolling Writer is a great pen, I've had dozens of the plastic models and two brushed stainless refillables. I quite carrying them when it became so difficult to find them in either format. My brother is an architect and he used to buy them by the box, but I've noticed he has moved onto something else too. It really is a shame.




AA, thanks for your post. Misery does indeed love company :mecry:


----------



## Mini-Moder

I use to carry a Lamy Pico, the old style one without the little button on it, the one where you had to pull the back to open it. But it got lost somewhere; it’s too bad because that was an expensive pen. I am considering getting another one, but I don’t like the new design as much. However you guys convinced with the Fisher bullet, I just bought 3 of them, the matte black, the red moon dust, and the titanium one, with a few cases and pocket clips too. I will see how I like it compared to the Pico.


----------



## Tacfolder

Go figure!!

I bought the Rotring 600 because it was supposed to be so tough.

My year old grand-daughter picked it up this evening, hit it on the table, and sent pieces of the top flying everywhere.

I sure hope they have a warranty.


----------



## REparsed

I've been carrying a *Pilot Precise V5 Extra Fine* for a long time. I've tried the *Pilot G2* clickie but didn't like it. It always seemed to gum up just when I needed it. 

The *Tombow Object XL* looks nice. I might give it a try.


----------



## Alloy Addict

Tacfolder said:


> Go figure!!
> 
> I bought the Rotring 600 because it was supposed to be so tough.
> 
> My year old grand-daughter picked it up this evening, hit it on the table, and sent pieces of the top flying everywhere.
> 
> I sure hope they have a warranty.



Was that the old style 600, or the new ones with the "lava" finish?


----------



## jclarksnakes

I got a Fisher Space pen based on what I read here. It is matte black with a US flag on it. The finish seems like it may be hard anodized. I have had it a couple weeks and so far am happy with it. All the cheapo pens I carried in my pocket would quit writing just when I needed them most. The Space Pen always writes for me.
jc.


----------



## CLHC

Yes, that's the claim that Fisher mentioned regarding their pens. That'll it'll write no matter what the surface condition is and it will not skip. So far that's what I'm noticing with this particular ballpoint pen.


----------



## Tacfolder

Alloy Addict said:


> Was that the old style 600, or the new ones with the "lava" finish?


 

The new one.


----------



## Dustin Liu

Me too


----------



## Dustin Liu

beezaur said:


> Space pens are good, reliable pens. I keep a bullet pen in my jacket pocket along with a Gerber LST mini-folder and a Photon Freedom keychain light. The downside is that they can leave "ink boogers" from time to time. They are extremely reliable, but I would not describe them as fine writing instruments.
> 
> I keep a Cross Townsend in my shirt pocket for work.
> 
> Scott


 Me too


----------



## Alloy Addict

Tacfolder said:


> The new one.



I thought so, they don't seem quite as tough. Still a nice sturdy pen, just keep out of the reach of children.


----------



## bruner

I also just got an Inka from LightHound. Great price and it arrived very fast.

I have to say I really like it. It's perfect for EDC on my keychain. The only thing I changed was to to put a smaller split ring on it.

Here's a few pics:













I find it easy (and fun) to assemble into a full size pen. It's just as functional in it's "half" size mode.

You can refer to THIS post from Pokkuhlag where he showed assembly step by step in photos and in video. It's really not that complicated.

IMO the Inka is a very well designed product. Someone put a lot of creative thought into this little thing.

Thanks Pokkuhlag,

Thanks LightHound,

Thanks Inka,

and... Thanks for looking.

Dan


----------



## MikeF

REparsed said:


> I've been carrying a *Pilot Precise V5 Extra Fine* for a long time. I've tried the *Pilot G2* clickie but didn't like it. It always seemed to gum up just when I needed it.
> 
> The *Tombow Object XL* looks nice. I might give it a try.


 
I've been carrying the same pen, the *Pilot Precise V5 Extra Fine* as well. It's performance reminds me of the Rapidograph Technical pens I used to use for drafting and engineering drawings before CADD, but gave up on due to the extreme maintenance issues.

I am going to check this one out from UniBall though, http://www.uniball-na.com/main.taf?p=3,1. reccomended by Frank W. Abagnale, a famous counterfiitter, and the inspiration for the movie "Catch Me If You Can". Designed to make it harder to wash the ink from checks.


----------



## shoeblade

simbad said:


> I carry my Bullet pen like this




Haha, Thats thae same exact way I carry mine. On my belt it is always at reach.


----------



## Alloy Addict

Every Pilot Precise V5 I've owned started leaking ink, usually where the clear plastic was connected to the tip. They are very smooth and have nice ink, I just got tired of the ink ending up all over my fingers and clothes. I haven't bought one in five or six years, maybe they've improved them by now.


----------



## CLHC

Okay, have been noticing that the clip on my Fisher Pen keeps coming/sliding off. I did Loctite Blue it, but for some reason it doesn't "adhere" to the finish. :huh: At least that's something to say for the finish on this Fisher pen eh?


----------



## shoeblade

Loctite wont work like that. It needs threads to work, this is because it needs a lack of oxygen to cure (it does not actually dry). 

My clip keeps sliding off too, I don't think there is a solution because of the pen shape.


----------



## CLHC

I see—Thanks for the info *shoeblade*!


----------



## Alloy Addict

The clip was nothing more than an afterthought. A quick way of trying to add a clip without changing the original design. My current pen is the only one that the clip has managed to stay on.


----------



## CLHC

Hello Alloy Addict!

You're refering to your Fisher Pen? How'd you manage to "keep" it on there? Did you somehow sinch(sp?) it? Just curious—:thinking:


----------



## Alloy Addict

CHC said:


> Hello Alloy Addict!
> 
> You're refering to your Fisher Pen? How'd you manage to "keep" it on there? Did you somehow sinch(sp?) it? Just curious—:thinking:



I didn't do anything to it. There is a piece of shrink tubing on the cap under the clip, perhaps the friction helps. I never use the clip either which might have something to do with it. I actually keep the clip on there to keep the pen from rolling off of stuff so easily. 

After reading your post re: the clip coming off I tried to think of a solution. Some type of epoxy came to mind, but how to get it under the clip without getting all over the pen is a mystery.


----------



## SJACKAL

How about hot glue or soldering, just wild thoughts.


----------



## CLHC

Thanks *Alloy Addict*!

Yes! That sure is some "wild thoughts" you've suggested *SJACKAL*! :wave:


----------



## Brangdon

bruner said:


> The only thing I changed was to to put a smaller split ring on it.


I did that too.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I have damn near as many pens as flashlights!

My latest find was a two-pack of Uni Power Tank 1.0

It writes first time everytime. It isn't very sturdy as I've already broken the clip off one. Also I've not seen them in either Target or Wallyworld since I got these.

The broken clip one stays in my pocket ready for use as I have a "pen" place in my uniform shirts.

Would say more but I gotta go bowling!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

A few more words on the subject.

I also EDC a Sharpie with a Fine point on one end and Extra fine on the other.

Almost any of the Uniballs write well, with of my examples the Vision Elite pop top having the strongest line of several I just tested. The gel inks seem to flow better.

Of the other pens I could easily lay my hands on just now, the Pilot Easy Touch is a pretty decent writer.

I tend to put something nicer in my pocket on off work hours, but I hardly ever go without a pen!


----------



## Spudman

I edc a space pen along with my knife and some cash and a credit card like this:


----------



## spock

http://www.uniball.com.au/uni_powertank_ret_med.htm this is the pen i like. it is a mitsubishi uniball pressurized cartridge as mentioned by sjackal. couldn't find it anywhere. after some research, http://www.uniball-na.com/ was found. sanford pen site. look at powertank on far right which has a pressurized cartridge. looks identical to the mitsubishi pen. they must buy it from them. wal-mart sells them at about $4 for two pens. they write upside down, on walls, thru water, etc. cheap


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

That's the one I refered to. Works great for me!

I look every time I'm at Walmart and haven't found any more.


----------



## eart

how about this: http://www.magellans.com/store/Games___Gifts___Gifts_Under__25BA898?Args=


----------



## Reaper

I still love my old metal Shaeffer ballpoint though it does feel slippery at times. My Pilot Hi-Tec C pens writes like it was going out of style though - just perfect. Just wish it wasn't so hard to find.


----------



## TaschenlampeMann

I have carried a Rotring 600 Trio for 6 years now. It is very heavy and rugged and provides three writing instruments in one.....7mm pencil, red ball point and black ballpoint.:rock: Equiped like a geek but don't look like one. ...no pocket protector.


----------



## OldGreyGuy

Always carry my Porsche Design Tec Flex Pen (don't drive the cars, just like the pen).

The Tec Flex barrel gives plenty of grip, the whole thing is really tough and as a bonus takes Parker refills which seem to be readily available in most stationary stores or big newsagents and I really prefer the broad refill in black.

Plenty of links around the web, here is one I picked at random http://www.artbrown.com/merchant.ihtml?pid=960&lastcatid=107&step=4

Comes in gold & silver or just silver, which I prefer.


----------



## Wits' End

Just a plain old Zebra F-402 for me. Stainless barrel, fine point, black ink. Only pen I get refills for


----------



## CLHC

Okay—dropped my Stealth Black Fisher SP in a parking lot outside El Torritos and put a "dinger" on the cap! No Bueno! Gave it straightaway to the first kid I saw at the restaurant.

Still EDC'ing my A.T. Cross SS Ion though. But I think I'm going to get another FSP—the Millennium series. :huh:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Was slumming today.

Had a Pilot _EasyTouch_ in my T-Shirt pocket. Ain't much to look at, but it writes OK.

Lost one of my Power Tanks so I had a Pentel _Client_ in my work shirt pocket the last couple days. It's a nice! Maroon color with chrome accents.... which also writes nicely.

I much prefer Medium points...


----------



## depusm12

My EDC pen is a cheapie, either the Zebra F-301 in black ink, or the G-301 (G for gel). The anoying thing is that nobody locally has just the refills for the G-301 so when the refills run out I buy 2 more pens and refills from Walmart.


----------



## HaPPI

depusm12 said:


> My EDC pen is a cheapie, either the Zebra F-301 in black ink, or the G-301 (G for gel). The anoying thing is that nobody locally has just the refills for the G-301 so when the refills run out I buy 2 more pens and refills from Walmart.


 
 LOVE the Zebra F-301. Been my EDC for two years plus on the first cartridge, still have the other pen from the two-pack in my briefcase. Cheap, smooth, reliable, grip not too sticky, not too slippery, not bad looking, and I can't stand anything but a fine point. Did I mention cheap? A cheap pen is one that you don't have to replace often because it just keeps performing, almost like new. I don't know who these Zebra people are, but I wish they made flashlights, computers and cars! 

HaPPI


----------



## yoshman

My favorite pen maker - Giuliano Mazzuoli

http://www.theinkflow.com/off_cat.htm


----------



## CLHC

Interesting link with some very fine pens *yoshman*! :huh:


----------



## sofis2k

I love this one.
http://www.platinum-pen.co.jp/products/ballpoint/BSL1000S.html
(Yet another telescope pen)

And this new model from the same company looks good, too.
I insert images below because no English page available yet. 















(98mm x 13.4mm)

Nobuyuki


----------



## CLHC

Hello and Welcome to CPF Nobuyuki san!

Those are sure very interesting looking pens there! Kind of like a coil over. Nice!


----------



## this_is_nascar

Spudman said:


> I edc a space pen along with my knife and some cash and a credit card like this:



Nice pouch. Where did you get that?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

This is going bowling tonight!

http://www.****blick.com/zz207/67/


----------



## Spudman

this_is_nascar said:


> Nice pouch. Where did you get that?



It's called a mission wallet. They sell them here:

http://www.bladeart.com/mission-tac/mission_wallet/mission_wallet.htm


----------



## this_is_nascar

Great, thanks.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

The Gel Impact I linked to above worked just peachy to write down my scores and such.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Yuk! I found some more Uni Ball Power Tank pens at Wallyworld, 
but they had blue ink and I'm a Black Ink dude.

I picked up a couple Zebra G301 Gel pens. I had a Z301 or two once upon a time. 
They are very compact compared to other pens. And these two write fair, but not killer.

I also got a pair of Pentech Focus LX Gel pens. They are too fat to go in my pen opening with my magnet. 
But they write very well.

ARGH! I'm back to eyeing and buying pens again! At least it's quite a bit cheaper than lights!


----------



## CLHC

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I'm back to eyeing and buying pens again! At leaset it's quite a bit cheaper than lights!


I hear you on that PBJS!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Oh yeah! Almost forgot!

I was looking for a Parker Gel refill for my older Fisher Space Pen (Zero Gravity).

Mine is different from what I see on the Fisher site, as well as some of what I've read.

Mine has a chrome button with rings on the side. Not a "cheasy" plastic window as something I read.

Anyhow I only found a Ballpoint refill so far and it can NOT compare to Gel pens!


----------



## Mgz

Solstice said:


> I'll second the Victorinox Signature II and Manager II line; very small, the cartridge is replaceable and writes well, and of course you get all of the other SAK amenities (knife, scissors, file/flathead screwdriver- bottle opener/phillips on the Manager model). I wouldn't want to use it for writing novel, but for jotting down numbers on the fly it is perfect IMO.



word!

perfect to sign stuff, fill out some form at the air port, or write down some phone number



, easy to EDC since it is a SAK


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Scored some Parker Gel refills at Office Depot. Also got some house brand refills for Parker and a few for most anything.

The Parker gels write great! The "Foray" Ball Points are better than the Parker BP I got at Wallyworld, but not gel class.

The "Foray" fit most anything refills are a mixed bag. I chopped one to fit something and it is blobby. Leaves many blobs and streaks. The other one in the package seems to be way better, but I haven't chopped it down to fit anything yet.

My Fisher Zero Gravity got a Gel, and it rocks! I don't generally write upside down or such....


----------



## PEU

The simple & reliable Cross (chrome)


Pablo


----------



## parnass

I've been using free ballpoint pens obtained as give-aways for the past 35 years. Today, I bought a pair of Zebra Telescopic ballponts and a Sharpie Mini at Office Max.

Office Max sells the Zebra Telescopic in a 2-pack with 2 extra ink refills for $4.99 US.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Collapsablity and Mini are OK I guess. But except for fatness, any full size Pen fits my pocket just fine.

I have a Mini Sharpie in Purple that doesn't carry for me as good as a full size, which in my case is a two ended Black Sharpie.

I'll say it again, argh! I'm looking at and buying Pens again. But at least it's cheap compared to lights!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Woohoo! A whole day without buying any pens!!!

Maybe I can get through this!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Whoops! Back Slide...

Warning! Office Depot brand pressurized refills to fit space pens, parkers etc. don't do a thing for me. They write sure, but it looks like some of my old Papermate and other Ball Points. The Parker Gel refill may go dry a lot sooner, but it WRITES!

Got some Staedtler mini refills as I have a funky LED glow pen that uses shorties. The shorty blue it came with is bolder and darker than the Steadtlers.

Lastly I got a two pack of Papermate G-Force pens with two extra refills. The pen looks a lot like a Zebra 301. They write fairly well with their "lubriglide ink system" but of course are not Gel quality. Also one of the pens has a sticky retract system and wouldn't be usefull as a carry pen.

It ain't over yet!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

I bought a Fisher Bullet for $16 at Staples today. Just thought I would let everyone know because it appears to be a pretty good deal compared with the retail price I see online.


----------



## this_is_nascar

Thanks for re-introducing me to the Zebra F-301. I haven't used one of these for years. I picked up a 2-pack at Staples this afternoon. I don't know why I ever stopped using these pens. For the price, you can't go wrong and they are very light weight.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

The G-301s are half bad either TIN....

If you happen to get two good Papermate G-Forces they have SS barrel, a rubber grip and a wire clip that seems like it will hold quite well. I think they write at least as good as any Ballpoint I've tried lately.

I have at least 10 pens that I rotate as EDC. The G-Force is a tiny bit shinier and good looking than a Zebra at least IMHO.


----------



## this_is_nascar

Is the G-301 just a drop-in replacement (MOD) or is it an entirely different pen?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

My G-301s came with two extra refills, and I _THINK_ I've seen refills seperately...

I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong!!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Man I tried and tried to get that second G-Force pen to click freely, but no go.

Gotta decide what to put in my pocket in the morning!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Zebra G-301 won the sweepstakes today. Wonder what gets the nod in the am...


----------



## chiphead

Fisher Space Pen black with clip, "broad" point cartriage.

chiphead


----------



## vaism

Courtesy of Matt!

1 Chrome and 1 Titanium Bullet! Well, i do prefer the Ti one more coz it doesn't get all smudgy with fingerprints so badly as the chrome.. And also i read that prolonged use will result in the Chrome rubbing off.. which  just isn't very desirable.. 

I'll need some Fine refills though. Medium doesn't work for me.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

YES!

At OfficeMax today I scored: a pack of three Uniball Power Tank RT 1.0s, a Uniball 207 Premier 0.7, a two pack of Parker Gel refills and a two pack of "Penatia" "Size It" refills.

All write very well with the exception of the Penatias, which are just like all the older ball points before Gel.

Really the only "score" was the Power Tanks since they are Black when all I could find before were Blue.

This is STILL quite a bit cheaper than lights.....

I've looked at Bullets a couple times now and they just don't "do it" for me.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Wowsers!

For a mear 2 bucks (+16cents) I got 6 pens at a Dollar Store. 5 are clicky black ink medium, and one is a twist body medium black.

All write pretty decent, and the twisty can use a Parker refill, so it gets Gelled when I get home! It also feels of quite a bit more quality than the clickies.

This was WAY WAY cheaper than lights!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

At another dollar store the next day after this post (Dollar Tree in Conroe) I found a three pack of decent pens that write pretty good, and a two pack of one black body and one silver body with "jeweled" grips that look pretty nice and take Parker Refills.

I put a Parker Gel in the silver one and gave it to my Dad to replace the Zebra G-301 I had given him.

The black one has a Parker Gel and is with me today.

Last night I hit the Dollar General here in Shepherd. A dollor two pack of 4-color pens (Do NOT waste a dollar on these!) that write horrible. I found that a Penatia refill cut down can replace a stocker in these, so at least one has a decent black writer. Also got what turned out to be a 2 buck Pilot "Renegade" pen in blue body. It uses good Pilot refills and writes very well. In size it is a bit fat for my normal pocket carry, being about the same size as a PHD pen, or Dr. Grip. I feel slightly bad at paying 2 bucks, feeling that 1 dollar would be more realistic. But not TOO bad...

I LOVE scoring stuff like the jeweled grip pens, or the Twisty one I found the other day. Being able to put a great refill in a decent pen is like hotrodding a M*glight!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

A *MOST* interesting find at a "Big Lots" store in Porter,TX.

For $2.99 a fountain pen! A Penatia(same brand I found at Office Depot) "Madison" pen.

I know not exactly waht it is made of, though I know none of it is magnetic. It has a chrome looking cap with a pretty substantial clip, a ribbed long way rubber body cover and a chrome cap at the other end. It weighs enough to feel of some quality.

The cao fits quite securely! And when off, where you hold it to write is shiny chrome looking.

The Nib is fairly small/fine. It doesn't write with the smoothness of a good ball point but it isn't terrible by any stretch. It creates a very black line that takes several seconds to dry to a non smear condition.

All in all I can't find any reason to be sorry I paid 3 bucks!

At a 99cent only store I found a four pack of four-color pens that seemed a LOT like the ones in the two pack I found at Dollar General. Among all of them (six total) I was able to get three of them to have decent performance. They look VERY much alike, but the caps aren't interchangable between the two "brands".

I also snagged a six-pack of clear body clickies similar to Pilot Easy Touch. There are three black, two blue and one red in the package. The blacks and blues write pretty well. The red is so-so.

Also grabbed a Steadtler "Remedy" pen that is a lot like the Pilot "Renegade" I paid 2 bucks for at Dollar General. It also comes with a refill in the package. It writes quite well.

Lastly I got a two-pack of Papermate "ClearPoint" clear body with clickie guts and rubber grips of ink color. One was purple and the other red. The purple one now has a Papermate "G-Force" medium black refill in it and is in my pen cup as a rotation EDC pen.

I am a bit compulsive about this, but it's WAY WAY WAY cheaper than lights!


----------



## YAK-28

took my wife shopping for clothes and picked up a couple of the shorter fisher space pens for $5 apiece at jc penny's outlet store. they both seem to work fine. i'll look for more on the next trip.(i'm sure we will be there again.)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Good find Yak!!! That is if you like such a thing as a bullet pen. I like clickie pens almost exclusively, but make an exception for this Penatia Madison Fountain Pen!

I probably won't ever carry it on work days, but it will go where I go nights and weekends.

A one hand clickie is just perfect for my work needs. And I have found some KILLER cheap ones!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

An actual user review on the Penatia ball point refills.

I cut one down to fit in one of the 4-color pens I bought. I had that one in my pocket today. 

It writes pretty well with the exception of where my sweaty hands touched. It skipped bad in those places. As this is a pretty common occurance for me, the Power Tank Uni Balls might just get a LOT of use this summer!

An interesting side note however. I've carried a different pen for 7 or 8 work days now. None of the others as I recall had this much trouble in the same conditions.

Might be the refill more than me, though I find that hard to believe!


----------



## G-force

I recommend this Victorinox Signature model. The pen writes surprisingly well. You can use the screwdriver tool to assist your writing by extending the length of the tool and using it as a support against the web of your hand between thumb and forefinger. The unit is very compact, perfect for a key chain, and the additional tools offer more than just having a pen. I got mine from Knives Plus (details below) and I was very satisfied with the price and service.


*$11.97 SALE PRICE!* *Victorinox Knives, Signature features: blade, nail file with screwdriver, scissors, retractable ball point pen, tweezers and key ring. Available in a variety of handle colors, 2.5" closed. 



Victorinox Knives, VN-54093 Signature, Black

http://www.knivesplus.com/VN-54093-Victorinox.HTML
*


----------



## CLHC

Today I saw those Mini Sharpie Highlighters over at Walmart. They're rougly a little over 3" and there's two types. The ones with a lanyard attachment (very close to that of the A.T. Cross Ion), and the ones without.

I also bought a dozen of the Gel Pilot mini G2s! ! ! I really like these ones since it is in Fine Point. I'm really taking a liking to these little w[one]ders.

Enjoy!


----------



## dbedit

Has any one used the Treker Pen made by Fisher Space Pens $25.00. I may try get one. It is a key chain pen made by FIsher. I want it to clip on my pack for outdoor use while hiking and geocaching. I have modified one of my fisher bullet pens by attaching a lobster claw clasp that does basically the same thing but it does not have that finished look of the Treker.


----------



## Chronos

My EDC pen for the past two years has been a Signum: http://www.empirepens.com/signum_ornamenta.html

I have the Signum De Divina Proportione Ornamenta blue/yellow ballpoint. I've taken it with me to every meeting, dinner, trip, event, store, etc. and it has never let me down. I have yet to refill it too! It is incredibly well made, well balanced and writes so smoothly too. 

My wife gave it to me for a bday present and I've cherished ever since. I have a couple of Mont Blancs but this is my favorite by far. 

I apologize as it may be too expensive, but I highly recommend it. :rock:


----------



## CLHC

Nice FPs there *Chronos*. I've seen them before. I too used to EDC a Waterman Opera Fountain Pen for about 15 years! :huh:


----------



## Chronos

I don't know what is wrong with me in regards to Waterman pens. I've managed to lose EVERY one I've ever had. Grrr. I still have just about every other pen I've owned since college, but not a single Watermen, and they are faves too. I've owned both their rollerballs and fountain pens.


edited for speelling


----------



## CLHC

Interesting that you've lost quite a few of the Waterman pens, since I tend to loose A.T. Cross pens in roller ball and fountain pen (Tuxedo). Right now, I can't even find my Stainless Steel A.T. Cross Ion! :huh:


----------



## Chronos

LOL! You with Cross, me with Waterman. Oh why can't it be Bics? 

Next up may be a Porsche carbon fiber roller. More for kicks as it would match the interior of my car. 

If only my penmanship was a little better.


----------



## CLHC

I have to agree with you *Chronos*. Seems like the cheap "disposable" type pens are almost always readily available on hand, but our favorite EDC pens, whether expensive or not too expensive, tend to vanish! :huh:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Just one of the reasons that my compulsive looking and buying of decent cheap dollar store pens happens. I even "mod" them sometimes!

I noticed the grip on one of my cheapys was a bit slippery when damp. I saved the grips off some other pens, and changed one out! If it works out better, others will get the same treatment!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

It had been nearly a week, so I got a few more pens tonight at Wallyworld. 

Bic Pro+ clickies (2 pack) feel pretty good, have a button spring loaded so it stays up, and write about like any regular ballpoint.

Rose Art SRX Gel clickies (2 pack) feel good, look better than the Bics, and write like a nice Gel pen should!

A genuine Bic 4 color pen writes better out of the package than all 6 of the dolar store 4 colors did, but they mixed and matched into decent writers, and they look a bit more "grown up" than the white and blue Bic.

Unrelated: I saw a MagLed 2D there as well. But it looks a LOT like my 2D (3C) with Craftsman 1W and I couldn't see $20.16 as being worth it.

Oh! Good Night!


----------



## yaesumofo

Titanium tornado pen ...very cool.

Yaesumofo


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Found what aren't bad and MIGHT be helping some blind people pens.

Walmart. "IB" "Industries for the Blind" Elite Clickies. 2 black and one blue in a pack.

Silver Plastic body and nose with shiney "chrome" like ends of a rubber grip.A real metal and "chrome" looking clip and button (which is sprung to stay up when the point is out).

They have plastic "Parker" like guts. They write pretty good stock, but you can always Parker Gel 'em or "Fisher" Pressurize 'em.

The clip is pretty agressive!

All-in-all a pretty good deal at about 2 bucks. Check 'em out!

Also SCORE! Two 2-packs of Uniball Impact Gel refills clearanced at 50 cents each!


----------



## Overload

I only will buy one disposeable pen now, the Bic Atlantis, the clickie version. As a lefty, it doesn't smear, but covers well. I think the Stick verison is the same cartridge.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Picked up a 4 pack of Atlantis today. I find them to not be the best or worst ball points. Decent, but not great.

A nice suprise... INC "Classic Gels" at Wallyworld. They are just clear plastic with black top and clip and a rubber dimpled grip. But the write about as nice as any Gel pen I have! A two-pack was a whopping 94 cents.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Picked up a 4 pack of Atlantis today. I find them to not be the best or worst ball points. Decent, but not great.

A nice suprise... INC "Classic Gels" at Wallyworld. They are just clear plastic with black top and clip and a rubber dimpled grip. But the write about as nice as any Gel pen I have! A two-pack was a whopping 94 cents.


----------



## bonvivantmike

Based on some of the information found in this thread, I picked up a Cross Ion a couple months ago. It's one of the plastic bodies, and is showing a bit of pocket wear, but otherwise I'm very happy with it. It writes very well, and is unobtrusive in my pocket.

Just about anyone who has seen me "deploy" it thinks it is "cool." In fact, my wife and I saw Eddie Izzard in Los Angeles a few weeks back, and I even got a raised eyebrow and a "that's cool" from Eddie when I pulled it out so he could autograph a DVD for my wife....

Only to be disappointed when the gel ink didn't write properly on the slick DVD insert, and we had to borrow a Sharpie from another, more prepared autograph seeker.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Haven't found anything really worthy lately, but a couple things stand out.

INC. (like the "Classic Gels" ) but found at Dollar General "Forma" 3 pack and "Trio" 3 pack.

The almost Flourescent Green Forma was with me today and got at least one comment of "it's loud" (looking!). 

The Trios look more grown up. All write decently but one in each pack is better than the others.

Also found another Penatia Madison but this one is a twisty. It has an orange grip and uses a Cross refill. It feels of very decent construction like the Madison Cartridge Fountain pen.

Lastly of note, a Staedtler "Great Big Pen". It's 7 inches long and almost an inch around. It writes very well. I gave it to our secretary and said "lose this"...


----------



## CLHC

There's quite a number of Yafa pens that Fry's Electronics sells. I've got a few of the gel ones.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I've been trying to have the time/money to get to Frys and have a meaningful trip!

I'll certainly check out the pen area!

And this is my goodnight post!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Managed to stop at the Frys on 45 South down near Nasa 1.

Looked at Yafa stuff, and picked up two 2-packs of Parker Style "Schmidt" refills. Package says fine point but there are some big "M"s around the body near the top.

Anyhow they all write pretty darn good with some padding (lots of layers of paper) and still decent on a single thickness.

As to the pens I saw... none of them really "moved" me.

I couldn't have gotten one anyhow. Didn't have enough to spend.

I got some cheap "Geddes" pens at a dollar store that use Parker type refills. The green one has one of these Yafas.


----------



## CLHC

Yes. The only Yafa that "caught" my attention at the local Fry's here, is the magnetic one without clip. The magnet is pretty much "useless" since there is some heft to the pen. Writes great and really smooth though!

Enjoy!


----------



## Inferno

Our work recently gave us all pens for appreciation of EMS week... at first we thought it was a bit gimicky, but the front pops out to be used either as a ballpoint pen or 5mm LED, and the tail end is a stylus for laptops & PDA's... it's in my uniform pocket at work, but I could take a pic for you guys. I guess it's a pen for the true flashaholics out there!


----------



## benh

I've been carrying a Space Pen for a while now and it's worked out well for me. Small, unobtrusive, and writes well enough. Thought I'd lost it, so I ordered a new one, and two days later, I found the old one! Guess I have a spare now.

Does anyone make a .5mm mechanical pencil in the same form factor as the Fisher bullet pen? I've been thinking that would be super cool.


----------



## CLHC

I saw at Wal*Mart today the Micro Uni-Ball JETSTREAM that's a Roller Ball. First time seeing that. Anyone have this?


----------



## Coop

Well, after a night-picnic on the beach my Lamy Pico has totaslly seized up. 

it looks like it cant be taken apart very easily, so I guess I have to go get something new... can the tombow telescopic pen be taken apart for cleaning easily? I like that one... but if it can't be taken apart, I think I'll go with the matte black fisher bullet as there is no mech to jam up....


----------



## drizzle

MayCooper said:


> ... but if it can't be taken apart, I think I'll go with the matte black fisher bullet as there is no mech to jam up....


I'm still carrying my matte black bullet as my EDC but after months of riding in the bottom of a pants pocket with my Leatherman Micra some of the black paint has scratched off. It would be nice if they had a HA version.


----------



## Coop

Well, I just ordered my Fisher Bullet pen from Penwa.com

I didn't buy the matte black, as they offer the Black titanium nitrate coated version for just $30 (thats what I'd pay for the matte black from a local dealer)


----------



## 700club

Picked up a Fisher Bullet from Office Depot today for $20.

It works great! 

Thanks for the tip guys.


----------



## ks_physicist

I created a carrier insert for my front-pocket wallet that lets me carry my Fisher bullet pen securely.

I took a piece of card stock paper, and used a credit card to trace the right size for the insert. Then three pen-widths for the holder section, then another credit card tracing.

I cut it out so that the pen-holder section would be only about 2/3 the length of the pen, and with a 'tail' at the bottom so that when it is assembled it will have a "bottom" to the pen holder space.

Then I folded it around the pen, test-secured it with scotch tape, then finished it off with clear packing tape.

I now have my Fisher pen securely tucked into my front pocket wallet, ready at a moment's notice but not rattling around in my pocket with spare change. Tends to keep the tip cleaner, too (less ink gunking).

Jim


----------



## TiberiusBeeKirk

I just picked up a box of the Staples Gel Mini Pens that's on sale. (2 boxes/dz for $5)
They're not that bad, they actually write smooth and since it's plastic, it's lighter than my Fisher bullet pen. It's 0.8mm so it's great for a guy with a heavy hand like me.
It's maybe 4mm longer than the bullet pen but is many times lighter.
The only finger grip are 2 deep ridges. The cap clicks on to the body.
These mini pens are not for people with Arthritis.


----------



## Coop

Got my Black titanium nitrade coated bullet pen from Penwa.com today. Added a black clip too. this will be a nice replacement for my dead Lamy Pico...

Never noticed how much I used my edc pen until my pico died.... Also remembered why I started edcing a quality pen in the first place. yesterday my temp replacement pen (bic soft feel) leaked all over my pocket (good thing it was only my pants that I wear when working on my car)


----------



## farscape105

I feel pretty stupid doing this, but I think it will work for me. I bought Fisher space pen SPR4 refill and going to use the refill itself as a "pen" for occasional use. It fits perfectly in the spine of my thin ID holder/wallet. I glued in a small piece of fabric to hold refill in place. Little awkward to use, but work fine for light use. Crazy eh?


----------



## Monocrom

Currently a stainless steel Parker Jotter. Love those Parker BP refills. The pen? Not so much. Too slick & skinny. Will replace it soon.... Probably with a thicker pen that takes Parker refills.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

At one of the Dollar Stores (I THINK Tree) they have a two pack of pens for a buck that take Parker Refills. They still don't have a perfect grip, but it's worlds better than a Jotter.

The only weak link is the nose. I haven't broken one yet, but Dad has and says a guy we know had one break too.

I MAY have other pens that use Parker, but I'll have to take quite a bit of time to check 'em all!!!

I've been carrying one of the two pack pens (Black body - other in package is Silver) with a nice Parker Refill for a couple months now...


----------



## CLHC

Just acquired the *A.T. Cross Roadster*. About an inch longer than its sibling the *A.T. Crosss Ion* but same girth. Great pen in my hands to say the least.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

One of the Dollar Store pens got so the nose won't stay tight.

So I traded it for the UniBall 207 Gel pen in my truck. Been carrying it for several weeks now.

It has a significantly better clip than my fave Power Tank UniBall and looks quite a bit classier! The Gel ink seems to write just as well as the PT too....


----------



## Omega Man

Oh, neat thread, I just bought a Fisher Stowaway last weekend. Neat little guy. I think I need a Bullet now for sure.


----------



## jason9987

I have a matte black space pen and I love it, It always writes, and it is compact enough that you dont notice it when carrying it. The only problem I had was the clip coming off, but a drop of super glue works great to keep it on. I am also amazed at how well the black coating holds up.


----------



## mightysparrow

I've been carrying the Zebra F-301 Compact ballpoint. Great pen for the pocket, and it also has a lanyard/keyring hole on the cap. I've also used the Pilot G2 Mini- nice rolling ball pen. I'd like to own a Fisher Trekker.


----------



## Alteran

Shiny chrome space pen, I'm thinking of getting another. In titanium, maybe!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

GOOD writers (if not very good pens) are at Dollar General as "INC Gel xxx" at 2 for a buck.

I "fixed" the Dollar Tree pen that takes Parker fills so it's in my pocket for a while.

I have several pens in the truck for loaners/if I lose mine.


----------



## Omega Man

> are at Dollar General as "INC Gel xxx"


Are these at Dollar General Or Dollar Tree? I have a Dollar Tree nearby, could use a good pen for my car.


----------



## Per Arne

Hi, I have the:

- *Fisher Trekker Space Pen* ~ heavy, and the magnet is *very* strong!!  Uses common Fisher refills.
- *Tombow Object XL* in Black ~ compared to the Trekker it is lighter, the drawback is that the "paint" seems to be of poor quality (?)... should not be used on the keyring...  No clip, but the hole in the "extender" is perfect for lanyard or keyring...  Uses ordinary ink. 
- *Inka Titanium Pen* ~ little bit unsure how it would keep together in the long run as the main pen-body is made of plastic (?) and it is not kept together as strong as the magnet on the Fisher's Trekker Pen, could therefore easy be lost... :thinking:  As mention earlier here on the forum, also little bit much fiddle to put it together as a "long" pen...

The Inka and Tombow can use the same refill, would make the Tombow an all-weather pen...

At the moment my Inka Titanium pen is a back-up pen in my backpack. The Trekker is on my jacket and the Tombow w/ Inka refill is still on my car keys...

PA


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Omega Man said:


> Are these at Dollar General Or Dollar Tree? I have a Dollar Tree nearby, could use a good pen for my car.



The "INC Classic Gels" are at Dollar General for 2 for a buck and I saw them today at Walmart for 94 cents for 2 (go figure!).

When I got one writing sideways it started skipping BAD. But writing down it works just peachy.

Also at Walmart is a new very plastic Paper-Mate with a smooth look, rubber grip and 1.4MM point that writes dang nice! Two were about a buck fifty.


----------



## AndyTiedye

I carry a Lindauer fountain pen.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I'm up at a weird time for me.

I'm fixin' to (it's a Texas thing - you either get it or you don't) make trip down to Corpus Christi.

As it SO often happens, I slept LOUSY.

Anyhow, in my pocket today will be an "INC Forma" in Slime Green. It's a plastic clickie pen that comes 3 for a buck in diffrent colors. Even the grip is slime green on this one.

I mix and match refills to find the best writers, and have a good one in this pen.

Space Pens, Fountain pens etc. are very nice! But I need a one hand clickie pen and so always have such in my pocket!


----------



## MacTech

My EDC pen is the little pen module in my Victorinox MiniChamp, which i modded with the scales from a Signature Lite, so now the MC has a red 3mm LED as well as a retractable pen in the transparent Ruby celidor scales

the pen gets the most use of any of the tools on the MC, followed closely by the little Phillips head screwdriver

for quick jotting down, i'll deploy just the pen, for anything that requires a signature, i fold out the cuticle pusher, ruler/flathead, nailfile, and phillips screwdriver that gives it enough length for short writing bouts

I think i've read somewhere that the Victorinox pen modules are made by the Fisher Space Pen company, although i can't be sure....


----------



## AndyTiedye

The pen in my Swiss Army knife is my spare. So is the light in my Swiss Army knife.


----------



## CLHC

I forgot about the pens built-into some particular models of the SAK.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Did I mention that the INC Forma was Slime Green? (the pic doesn't do it justice!)






Also notice the Blue Forma and be aware of a Hot Pink of which I have no example.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I'm a Dollar Store/Cheap Pen junkie!

At "Giant Dollar" (59S Northbound side at South Gessner) I got five items.
1: Bazic Item 1795 5pc Ball Point Pen W/Cushion Grip. Colors are pink, blue, green, orange and gray and all write pen body color except for gray which writes black. None of these write great, but black and blue are fairly strong and pink is good.

2: Bazic Item 1779 Zena 5 Ball Pens. Colors are purple, pink, yellow, green and blue and all write black. They are all pretty good writers and wrote from first contact. They look better by a long shot than the 1795s and feel more solid as well. I would stop and get more of this model if I get by there again!

3: Bazic Item 1718 Manhattan 5 Ballpoint Pens. Colors are gray, pink, lime, green and orange. These are more "up-market" looking, with spring steel clips (stylized) and sculpted grips. All write black. A few of them didn't start writing right away, but after 3 words and my initials all write pretty good. I may take these to work as the girls lose a LOT of pens.

4: ColorTech Executive Series 2 pack. These are silver body pens similar to the Dollar Tree pens I've mentioned that take Parker refills, but not the same. These don't look as "classy" as those however. They DO also take Parker Refills, and these two NEED it! They write black and one writes SLIGHTLY better than the other, neither what I'd even call usefull. I'm going to see if the nose on these and the DT pens will interchange, as I have two of those with goofed up noses.

5: PaperMate ComfortMate 1.0mm 2 pack.Dark Gray stick body with black clip. Both started out writing awful. One improved slightly. One became usefull.

The only ones I'd seriously consider buying again are the Zenas. I have quite a few refills about, and will see about improving the bad ones.

Hmm... 19 pens (of which 13 are usefull out of the package) for 5 bucks is WAY cheaper than lights!


----------



## Omega Man

I'm not a pen junky, but I'm a pen clip junky. I'll remove and take apart ANY pen I come across (whether I ask first or not) to see if the clips will fit 1xAA/AAA lights.


----------



## CLHC

Omega Man said:


> I'm a pen clip junky. I'll remove and take apart ANY pen I come across (whether I ask first or not) to see if the clips will fit 1xAA/AAA lights.


Now that's a first I heard of! Very funny I must say!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

I EDC a Titanium Inka on my keychain. I used to EDC a regular Inka pen on my keychain, but figured I should pull the trigger on one of the Ti ones since they are selling for so cheap on Ebay ($33 shipped). 



Great all around pen. Very lightweight, shows little (if any) wear, and writes great!


----------



## nethiker

adirondackdestroyer said:


> .... pull the trigger on one of the Ti ones since they are selling for so cheap on Ebay ($33 shipped).



Thanks for pointing me to Ebay. I'm trying to get one right now. I've always wanted one, but couldn't justify the price. 

I currently carry a black Fisher bullet pen. Wear it clipped to the neck of my undershirt mostly. Always at hand and works great. Only problem is that I forget it and it's lost in the wash until my wife returns it. I should be set with an Inka backup on my keyring.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

A slghtly less obviously green PaperMate Clearpoint clickie will be with me tomorrow.

I'm going to go through two coffee cans of pens later and cull some. (and of course add a few!)


----------



## Omega Man

I'm shocked that out of Ebay, REI, Office Depot and Staples, Staples has the best price on the Fisher Space Bullet with clip, at $17.89 in store.


----------



## nethiker

Omega Man said:


> I'm shocked that out of Ebay, REI, Office Depot and Staples, Staples has the best price on the Fisher Space Bullet with clip, at $17.89 in store.



Penwa.com has them for $15.00 (16.50 w/clip). $4.00 shipping or free with purchase over $50.00.


----------



## Omega Man

See, it's still cheaper to buy from brick and mortar Staples! I'm just really surprised. Plus, I bet I can scare up a membership coupon for a $20 purchase or something, making it even cheaper.


----------



## Omega Man

Staples is taking 25% off all pen purchases this week. I picked up a chrome Fisher Bullet with clip for $13.34. They also have black matte.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I tried to get by an Office Depot today for some black refills for the Mini Pens I got a six pack of a couple weeks ago that were SUPPOSED to be black ink according to the package!

In the meantime I got a package of four Zebra GR8GEL pens. The one I tried so far writes GREAT! They look a bit classy as well. These came fron OfficeMAX.


----------



## flashfan

Omega Man, thanks for the heads up. It's off to Staples I go...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I never found black refills for the mini pens. And even now some of the multicolor packs SAY they have black ink.

However I managed to cut down a few standard "stick" refills and I took the green mini pen with me today.

I have pretty large paws. XXL in most types of gloves. And when I tried to fill out the first invoice with it I found I didn't like it afterall.

Fortunately I also put a Papermate Profile 1.4b in my pocket this morning. That 1.4 ball writes bold and dark! I think I will try to adapt that refill into a more pleasing LOOKING pen however.

EDIT> When I was last in an Office Depot I looked at the small Space Pen and I can tell you with my big paws that would NEVER work for me!


----------



## greenLED

I carry a "zebra pen" in my BDU organizer. Other than that, I pretty much use pencils for everything else.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Score!

Since the full size gel pens and the mini color pens are same manufacturer, I was able to make a big pen have green top, grip and nose.

It's not a mini pen, but I like a full size better anyhow!


----------



## ekincam

My EDC pen is a Uniball Vision, black ink, micro point. Always clipped to my cammies on the flap with the button holes and hidden by the outside flap. 

For those have have worn cammies you probably know what I'm talking about. For everyone else, cammies are a button down shirt. The button holes are on a flap of fabric attached behind the left side outer flap. This way when the shirt is buttoned, the buttons are hidden and less likely to snag.


----------



## knifebright

My EDC pen has been a fisher expandable whatever its called or/and a fisher space pen X-750 for a while. A few days ago i upgraded to a BOMApen D6 multibalance set. For those of you not familiar with the BOMApen its made of a tube of tungsten and the endcaps are 
1. titanium for forward balance
2. alloy X-750 for center balance
3. tungsten for rearward balance. 
this pen is freaken heavy but writes like a dream.. It uses standard cross refills so i just need to pick up one of the Fisher space pen cross style refills for my outdoor activities. here is a picture of it with my fisher X-750 for size comparison but you really need to hold one to really appreciate the density and weight of it. 










i'm thinking of having a leather sharkskin pocket holster/clip made for it so it doesn't rattle around scratching everything in my pocket with its hard as saphire tungsten carbide finish 
jimmy


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I found some Papermate Apex pens at Wallyworld the other night. These have 1.6mm BOLD "balls".

I also got some Papermate Profile multi-colored pens. These have 1.4mm "balls" and write pretty good themselves.

With a bit of "modding" I have some VERY nice writing colored pens! (that write black)

I'm rather strange in that I have a color code for the days of the work week... (tomorrow is Green)

It must be said, that for a cheap plastic pen the Apex is a nice looking thing! It has chrome plastic nose, button, top area/clip. And a nice feeling grip.


----------



## Bogie

FISHER Action Matte Black Military Space Pen (Clicky) in shirt pocket or clipped to collar and a Inka on keys


----------



## cbdudley

My EDC is a Rotring Trio with the gray Lava finish. It is made from solid brass and is quite heavy, which I really like. This is my second one, the mechanism in the original one finally quit after more than 10 years of daily use. It has blue & red ballpoint cartridges plus a 0.7 mm pencil. I use the Staedler refills which write more smoothly than the Rotring brand.

I also have a very nice Cross fountain pen which I use only at home. I don't trust any fountain pen for pocket carry.

For inexpensive pens I like the Zebra ballpoint pens with the rubberized grip.


----------



## Tremendo

I EDC a Fisher Space pen and have for years. I used to lose them every 3 months or so, so I keep several spares at home, but now I've had the same one for 3 years. (It can slide out of some loose pockets when sitting.) I virtually always have it with me, sign docs with it and other things, so I got the Turqoise ink (I have several extras of that as well). Anyone in my business recognizes the ink color right away as mine.

I also EDC a Benchmade Axis and a FF3.


----------



## Omega Man

Bogie said:


> FISHER Action Matte Black Military Space Pen (Clicky) in shirt pocket or clipped to collar and a Inka on keys


 I think I'm going to get one of these Cap-O-Matics for the car when the Pilot Uni-Ball dies. That thing has lasted a whole year atleast, including one cold winter!


----------



## GoingGear.com

I have been using Space Pens for years. I just ordered a matte black Bullet with a stylus on it from penhub.com. Could not find any reviews on them, but they have cheap prices and are through yahoo, so hopefully they are reliable.

I always clip my pen below the 2nd from the top button on my shirt since I have to wear collared shirts at work. That way, I always have a pen in the same place when I need one.


----------



## Gryffin

Flakey said:


> I am considering the Space Pen. what do you guys think?


I EDC a Fisher Space Pen myself. I don't need the compactness of the Bullet Pen, and don't like needing two hands to deploy. The original Space Pen is pretty nice. My favorite, though, is the Cap-O-Matic. I'm on my second one; the first was black-lacquered brass, but the lacquer didn't hold up well to banging around with my EDC folding knife, and after a year, looked like crap. I just replaced it with a new Slim Cap-O-Matic in Chrome finish, which should take pocket abuse somewhat more gracefully.

Before the Fishers, I used to EDC a Uni-Ball (medium blue, I like to "go bold; kinda hard to find, but cheap enough to buy a box when I could find 'em). Thankfully, I've broken myself of the habit of losing a pen every few weeks, but if I hadn't, that's what I'd still be packing.

I carry the pen, small- or mid-size folder, and AA- or AAA-size light in the outside pocket of a cordura cover that fits a 3"x4" Rite-In-The-Rain notebook. Having a regular place to keep the pen, along with my other EDC "toys", had made it much harder to lose pens!


----------



## TITAN1833

mine is a fisher pen! it has never let me down.


----------



## barkingmad

Another vote for the Fisher Space Pen (usually a bullet type) plus the pen built-in to my Swiss Army Swissbit USB memory card / knife.


----------



## TITAN1833

+1 I HAVE BOTH.


----------



## dardar

I'm edcying a fisher space pen bullet. If anyone has tried a telescopic one, is it better or smaller?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I own a Space Pen. It's a fairly large clickie model with 0 Gravity and a US Flag on it.

It is just a bit heavy and plain looking so I don't carry it.

I was wrong about todays color. It was actually orange. Tomorrow is green (and I only have 10 or so green pens from which to choose!).

Green and Purple are actually my favorite colors and I have plenty of examples of each!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Okay. The Papermate Apex 1.6MM starts out globby when you first try to use it. They write GREAT after that. (based on two examples so far)

The Papermate 1.4MM (at least the blue, red and green ones) writes good from the start.

Today I made a drink run to Wallyworld, as I run the Coke machine at work. So I looked around the pen area.

G2s in colors, a four pack of red, blue, green and black with 1.0mm Bold point all write well. But no black G2 refills with a point larger than fine...

And Zebra Orbitz Medium point Gel retractables, a six pack of all grey and black with three bonus refills.

The Zebra refills are about 1/16th of an inch longer than perfect for the G2s. So I have a red, blue and green G2 to add to the mix.

The worst of the Zebras write good, and a few write GREAT!

If I only had a use for good writing green and red inks...

I can make use of blue Ok...


----------



## Tachikoma

I've just noticed that lighthound sells the famous Inka Titanium pen for $34.99 and I'm thinking about getting it....I've noticed on the official Inka site that they offer engraving on this item, do you know if Lighthound does it too?


----------



## SunnyQueensland

My EDC pen...






The Mont-Blanc Boheme.

Its a little short and a bit fat which make for a nice combination of weight in the hand and not too noticeable in the pocket. Really nice mechanism. An expensive pen, but it was a (very generous) gift from Dad for my 30th birthday. :thumbsup:


----------



## x59628

I almost dislike the fact that everyone only mentions the Fisher Space Bullet. A lot of people buy it, don't like it, then call Space Pens peices of junk. The Bullet is really a low cost pen, and was not designed to meet a lot of specs. Personally, I carry the AG7. It's the original pen that Mr. Fisher invented. It is a very quality pen with a great plunger action. Its also got a very strong clip. At $50, it's really hard to beat...

Other great EDC pens from Fisher include:

the Cap-O-Matic series (of course...) $10-$12
The Trekker $25
Zero Gravity/Police Pro series $25
Telescoping series $35-$40
Futura $35
CH4 Shuttle series $25
Space Tec (if you're looking for a cheap pen) $10
Stowaway (it like a tiny, unrefillable Bullet) $8-$10
X750 line (if you're going for something stylish) $30


(these are MSRP prices of course...)

So yeah...Fisher Space Pens are definately not limited to just the Bullet.

if you visit their website, www.spacepen.com, you will find there are many models to choose from.


----------



## Bogie

While I currently carry a Zebra 701 with a Fisher cartage which replaced a Fisher Military Cap-o-Matic my new pen will most likely be a Fisher Multi-Action Space Pen thou I don't know if I will like the bulge in the barrel.


----------



## kaichu dento

Cross Autocross! 

I think this is the ultimate pocket pen, as most are simply too thin for me. I have had many Fisher bullet pens and still think of them as a useful writing instrument, but my fingers feel far more at home on the Cross Ion or Autocross.

The main thing I didn't like about the Ion personally was the liquid ink cartridges which tend to run out quickly.

Check out the Autocross by Cross!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I'd bet that somewhere in this thread I already posted....

The absolute best I've used (rights first time every time dark enough no skips etc.) is the Uniball Powertank.

I have two that are abused and almost empty and two new in package. Can't find them in stores anymore.

I'm sick of Gel pens that won't write after sitting up a while.

I like the newer 1 to 1.4MM ball points from BIC or Papermate.

And today I picked up a three pack of Uniball Jet Stream at Office Depot and they all wrote first time and seem to be pretty good.

I write on three part tickets so a fatter tip helps. And the pen MUST write from the git go.

I'm not too snobbish about the construction/shape of the carrier but the insert better perform!

I'm going to EDC a Powertank until they are all empty or broken.


----------



## davidt1

A pen's function is putting ink on paper. Just about any pen can do it reliably. For an EDC pen, I look for compactness, ink availability and multi-functionality. This special edition Zebra compact F-301 has all that.

Pen mode





1/4'' driver on one end





Pen and screw driver





The holes are for attaching a turning handle, in case someone is wondering.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> The absolute best I've used (rights first time every time dark enough no skips etc.) is the Uniball Powertank.I'm going to EDC a Powertank until they are all empty or broken.



LOL-when you said that I remembered using those pens for several years from roughly '01-05.I went and looked in my pen jar and found one.IT STILL WORKS!!! Even after not being used for 4 years it is still a great pen.:twothumbs


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Correction Andreas! They are a great cartridge! The body of the pen isn't even bad.

But the screw in top with the clip is prone to break. I broke one clip just by gripping ther pen and writing with it.

Really wish I could find more of these!!


----------



## lrp

I use to edc the Fisher space pen now I carry the new Surefire pen, twist action and I love the Schmidt Easy flow refills. Going to have a look at the Cross Ion though too!


----------



## Cosmo7809

I EDC in pockets Fisher Space bullet.


But I do love my Uni Jetstreams! Really a nice pen for lefties.


----------



## kaichu dento

lrp said:


> I use to edc the Fisher space pen now I carry the new Surefire pen, twist action and I love the Schmidt Easy flow refills. Going to have a look at the Cross Ion though too!


Have a look at the Cross Autocross too. For those of us who prefer more to hold onto these two Cross designs are very comfortable. 

I gave my Ion to my brother who really likes it but the ink cartridges run out quickly and I prefer the twist mechanism on my Autocross over the push-pull of the Ion.


----------



## FrogmanM

Another Lefty checking in:wave:

I try to always have a fountain pen on me, preferably one of my Pelikans. To be on the safe side, I also have a Parker Jotter w/Fisher refill on me as well.

-Mayo


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I'm currently trying Zebra Z-Grip Ball Points as gel ink just doesn't move me.

Finding a few things these do not do as well as my Uni-Ball Power Tank pens such as signing thermal paper.

Come to think of it Uni-Ball Jet Stream ain't perfect either.

Sure wish I could find something like the Power Tank in a tougher package! Or any new ones for that matter!


----------



## Radiophile

I'm a big fan of the Parker Jotter, especially in stainless. I've had one for 20 years or so now, and I just picked up another half dozen at the local WalMart on clearance. The first one I paid $5 for and thought it was a good deal at $2 off, but when I checked the price a couple days later it had dropped to $3.50, so I bought the last five. I don't know what I'm going to do with the six I just bought, because my first is still going strong.

I got hooked on the Jotter when I was waiting tables to pay for college. The best waiter I've ever known trained me. He told me to buy a Jotter and forget using cheap pens for a couple of reasons. One - you'll look more professional with a decent pen that doesn't have a bank logo on it. Two - you'll never have to worry about it not working. I still have that black Jotter and I'm amazed that it still works great. I'm one of those annoying people who clicks their pens as a nervous habit. I can't help it. Jotters have such a satisfying click.


----------



## Monocrom

Radiophile said:


> I'm a big fan of the Parker Jotter...


 
An excellent line of pens. But to be honest, it was better before production was moved to the UK. Older Parker Jotters were Made in the US. The plunger design was not quite as thumb-friendly, but the tip of the refill protruded completely out of the bottom of the pen. With the newer UK versions, the tip always stops short.

A while back, Parker put out special limited-editions of the Jotter. I picked up a beautiful one with an Aqua-blue barrel plus darker blue accents. It cost a lot more than a standard Jotter... And fell apart on me in a matter of days!

I'm so glad I never went back to buy any of the other limited-edition colored barrels. A hardware store in my neighborhood used to sell the older, more durable, Parker Jotters. But not anymore. I was in Manhattan today, found a tourist shop (basically rip-off shop) that seems to have the older Jotters in stock. One with a white barrel caught my eye. Couldn't tell from the window display if it's an older model. (Wish the shop wasn't closed). I'll go back and buy it, if it's an older version. I had a black-barreled one that lasted me more years than I can remember. And then I misplaced it. :sigh:


----------



## thunderlight

I EDC a Fisher, usually the "military space pen" [Fisher's name for this model]. I also carry a spare refill in a bullet, currently a beat-up old brass model. I have numerous Fisher models including the AG-7 and the thin "space shuttle" model with the gold cross hatching.

I have numerous jotters and jotter variants that I have collected as well as many early model ballpoint pens. Among the jotters is a gold plated pen and pencil set from the early 60s and an "original" jotter with the ribbed barrel and concave clip that preceded the arrow clip on the jotters.

I also have a plethora of Cross pens. A long time ago, I settled on the Fishers because they are made in the US, and due to the refill.


----------



## Haz

The Valiant Concepts Titanium or Stainless pens are remarkably small, compact and rugged in design.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=193617


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I've only truly decided no GEL pens for the most part.

Best guts I've used are Uniball Power Tank! The container leaves a bit to be desired though.

I get on kicks to carry a particular color on a particular day. I recently bought a 7 pack of Black Zebra Z-Grips and a 7 pack of color Z-Grips. Put black refills in the color pens.

They don't write everywhere on everything like the Power Tanks and maybe not as dark black. But they all work well, and the color bodies fill my needs. I think I'll get at least another 7 pack of black though....

Because whenever you find something that does what you need well, buy at least two. For they will re-design, discontinue or otherwise mess it up!!!!


----------



## GLOCK18

*Re:Titanium Sharpie*

Just received these Titanium Sharpie.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Titanium Sharpie*



GLOCK18 said:


> Just received these Titanium Sharpie.


 
Very nice! Where did you get those impressive things.

(I'm assuming they're refillable).


----------



## GLOCK18

I had them custom made using the stainless steel sharpie as a guide.


----------



## Monocrom

GLOCK18 said:


> I had them custom made using the stainless steel sharpie as a guide.


 
I'd really appreciate it if you could PM me the name of the custom maker.


----------



## jch79

*Re: Titanium Sharpie*

That's awesome! oo:

:thumbsup: john


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

*Re: Titanium Sharpie*

Very pretty.

I carry a black fine point sharpie every day but could not even consider anything that nice... might lose it!


----------



## Jumpmaster

Monocrom said:


> I'd really appreciate it if you could PM me the name of the custom maker.



Me too, please.

JM-99


----------



## piney12

Haz said:


> The Valiant Concepts Titanium or Stainless pens are remarkably small, compact and rugged in design.
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=193617


r
Right you are Haz, mine came in yesterday ......LOVE IT! MANY THANKS TO JS BURLY AND THE DESIGNER/MFG.


----------



## Narcosynthesis

I have a black Fisher Bullet in my pocket at the moment - for what I need it seems near perfect. Small stowed, yet 'normal' size when opened so both easy to carry and write with, reliable ink and a nice tough body that completely hides all the mechanics when stowed. 
I did get a chrome model at one point too, but am not as big a fan of the finish as the black.

In other places I do love my stainless Parker Jotter, of which I have a couple for various uses - simple, reliable and nice to look at and use - as mentioned above it definitely looks a lot better than a generic branded plastic ballpoint (even if I do only currently work in a photo lab) and is a more practical pen than a bullet for when you are using it often (clicky versus needing two hands to flip the cap around).

Neither are particularly fancy compared to a lot of high end stuff, but do the job I need of them perfectly at a price that suits me - enough so that I take care of them and don't want to misplace them, but also not *too* expensive in the event I do lose one.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I've got a couple posts here, but I gotta expound some more.

I tend towards click pens in the colors blue, orange, green, red and purple.

Often pens in these colors come with ink that color and I use black period.

A couple of decent ( look pretty good and don't fall apart) pens that I've found are Zebra Z-grip, Office Depot Foray, Balzac Atlantica and Pilot G2. Many of these are gel pens and I say "no gel!" so I change them to ball point and ALL get changed to black.

Somewhat classier are Uni-Ball 207 which accept Jetstream refills and the color is only on the button and an insert in the clip. Also the clip is metal.

Zebra refills seem to write pretty good and the Staples 3 pack I got writes very good.

The ONLY gel I ever use is Parker. It never seems to smear. ALL others write so liquidly that the smear awfully!

Today was green day. Tomorrow is red and I believe I'll take the Foray with Zebra Z-grip refill.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

It's fairly plain that Foray and Z-Grip were made in the same factory but Foray has chrome button and came with GEL inserts.

Notice how the Uni-Ball 207 is rather classy.

All have Zebra refills except the 207.

Pic was taken with my new Nikon Coolpix P60. $100 off at OfficeMax. My very first try with it and I have not looked at the book yet.


----------



## FrogmanM

The new M205 Pelikans sure have caught my eye! I'll prolly pick one or two up for Fall semester, as I love EDCing fountain pens.

-Mayo


----------



## smflorkey

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> IT STILL WORKS!!! Even after not being used for 4 years it is still a great pen.:twothumbs





PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Correction Andreas! They are a great cartridge! The body of the pen isn't even bad...Really wish I could find more of these!!


Have you looked at Office Depot on-line? They seem to offer Uni-ball Power Tank refills (1.0mm black) "Delivery only". That looks like they don't want to stock them in B&M stores, but they're glad to ship them to you. Check out http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/147440/Sanford-Uni-Ball-Power-Tank-Ballpoint/.

Hope that helps,
Steve


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Can't tell from that picture whether these are clicky refills or cap type. 

Might be able to tell when I get home.

I know the refills in the actual PowerTank clicky pen won't fit MOST other bodies.

And the PowerTank clicky is a bit fragile at least in the area of the clip.


----------



## Monocrom

Went back to Manhattan today, to check out that white-barrel Parker Jotter. It wasn't an old style. New style, and the guy had a ton of them inside the tourist shop. However, I did notice 3 of the old style Parker Jotters in the window. 

Let's just say that this was possibly the worst outing I ever had into Manhattan in years. Things either went wrong, or they went right after much frustration and headaches. The guy at the shop insisted that all of his UK Jotters were "Made in USA." That is, until I actually showed him the tiny "Made in UK" lettering. Told him I was interested in the ones in the window... Which clearly had been there for so many years, that they outlasted the new style all this time. The guy gave me a whole song & dance about how it would be a huge deal to pull them from the window display since they were at the very front of the window. 

I was in a foul mood, and didn't feel like arguing with him, or telling him what he actually had. There are many other shops in Manhattan that sell pens. I walked out the door after thanking him for some of the worst customer service I've ever gotten. Ironically, not the first time I encountered a salesman in a B&M shop who refused to sell me a product clearly on display at the store. 

Someone explain that retarded concept to me... You own a store. You make money when customers enter your store, and buy the items in your store. Customer walks in. Wants to buy an item on display. You refuse to sell the item to the customer. :huh2:

Before heading home, I stopped by Office Max, and picked up an all stainless steel Zebra F-701. Heard a lot of good things about this pen. The click-mechanism sounds a bit weak, but I like that it doesn't taper as much as the stainless steel Jotters I've used in the past. I'll EDC the F-701 for now. Nearly half the price of its stainless steel Jotter counterpart. Should be interesting to see how it holds up.


----------



## Sgt. LED

Haz said:


> The Valiant Concepts Titanium or Stainless pens are remarkably small, compact and rugged in design.
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=193617


I have a Ti one set-up exactly the same as yours that rides on my keychain every day. It has come in handy dozens of times.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

I picked up a Stainless Steel Parker Jotter today at Target for $5.99. Pen seems really nice overall, and I like the size more than the Zebra F-701 that I've been using lately.

Does anyone know if a fisher space pen ink cartridge will drop right into this pen without modification? 
Is there a list of pens that will accept a fisher cartridge without any modification? I really like the fisher ink cartridge, and any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Monocrom

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Does anyone know if a fisher space pen ink cartridge will drop right into this pen without modification?
> Is there a list of pens that will accept a fisher cartridge without any modification? I really like the fisher ink cartridge, and any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


 
Yup, it'll fit. But it needs the small, white, plastic "crown" that is often sold with some fisher BP refills.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Yes! What he ^ said!

Must be said however that Parker BP or Gel tend to some of the best BP or Gel.


----------



## Marduke

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I picked up a Stainless Steel Parker Jotter today at Target for $5.99. Pen seems really nice overall, and I like the size more than the Zebra F-701 that I've been using lately.
> 
> Does anyone know if a fisher space pen ink cartridge will drop right into this pen without modification?
> Is there a list of pens that will accept a fisher cartridge without any modification? I really like the fisher ink cartridge, and any help would be appreciated. Thanks!



EDC Forums has a pen refill compatibility list.

But in short, any pen that uses a Parker style refill will work with the Fisher PR refill. Fisher makes 10 total refill styles which fit dozens of pen models.


----------



## Monocrom

*UPDATE : Stainless Steel Zebra F-701 ~*

Had this pen for nearly two weeks now. Moderate to heavy writing on a daily basis. Love the body. Much more comfortable to hold than an SS Parker Jotter. The F-701 would be my permanent EDC pen... except for one thing. 

The refill for it is not even close to what you'll get with a Parker Jotter. Cheap refill for what is an extremely well-put-together pen. And just yesterday, the ink flow from the cheap refill turned to garbage. 

A great pen, with a refill just as great... in its horrible lack of quality.


----------



## Echo63

I EDC a few pens on a daily basis
1- Fischer space pen (bullet) in my wallet
2. EDCF Tuffwriter (uses a Fischer refill) - nice solid pen with a screw cap - its from a run of 30 done for EDC forums (there is a few still available from JSBurlys)





3. Mini sharpie (fine point) - on my "Gadgetring" with a SAK, Fenix P1CE, Peanut Lighter etc.

4. Baliyo - occasionally carried, normally when im doing night shift to keep me from getting bored


----------



## KevinL

Inka stainless steel that stands the test of time and still looks as good as the day I bought it. 

I just bought three more. Can't beat that pen for reliability that will be there when you need it, never leaks, waterproof, immune to scratching from keys (well practically).


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

From tip of ball to end length of 95mm a skinny normal refill such as the good ones from Zebra Z-Grips or very good ones from Staples in a 3 pack fit right into 701, 402 and any other Zebra that uses an 89mm flat top. edit> the Z-Grip and Staples are BALL point, not Gel or Roller ball which is just the way I like it!

K&S Engineering 5/32" copper or aluminum tubing slides over a standard refill and a length of 89mm of that makes it a bit heavier. You can slide 3/16" over 5/32" and 7/32" over 3/16". edit> copper 3/16" will not slide over aluminum 5/32" as it has thicker walls.

My 701 feels STOUT and writes well with a Staples medium point refill.

That said tomorrow is Purple pen day.


----------



## Monocrom

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> My 701 feels STOUT and writes well with a Staples medium point refill.


 
I'll try out the refill when I get a chance to hit Staples. 

Thanks.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

In MOST skinny refills like Staples 95mm will be 2-3mm above the ink line. Not ALL skinny refills will cut to 95MM.

But it's worth it to find one that will!

I highly recommend at least an 89mm piece of 5/32" copper tubing on whatever refill you use!


----------



## Boy SureFire

Benchmade 1100 Tac Pen is what carry and it has a clip so it's always in my pocket, and it uses space pen refills I payed like $96 shipped some time back, but you can find'em cheaper and in lots of colors.


----------



## Boy SureFire

You can't die EDC Pen thread, because I like you to much, are there a BUMPERs on CPF who can save it. "I need a thread crash cart in here, charging Bump paddles.... Ok he's stable, good work team, you saved a thread... Nurse give the thread one bump per day, or as needed untill it recovers."  :huh2: :shakehead :laughing: 
SureFire Pen Says "Only You Can Post this Thread back To Life"


----------



## BigWaffles

I'll cast my vote for the Fisher Bullet Pen. I've had a black one in my pocket for the last 5 months for use with a Rite in the Rain notepad. This pen writes on wet paper, paper covered with sand, and in 120+ degree heat (SW Aisa). I've had it in my pocket outside in 125 degree temps for several hours and it hasn't exploded or leaked yet. Color me impressed. :thumbsup:

C.P.T.


----------



## fyrstormer

I have the Valiant Concepts Titanium EDC Pen; it can be hard to write with for extended periods because of its small size, but it's so friggin' tiny that I can't possibly come up with an excuse to leave it behind to make my pocket lighter. It uses pressurized ink cartridges so it always writes well once you clean the lint off the retractable tip.

Here's a pic after being in my pocket for months:






If Fisher made a titanium Bullet pen, I would be tempted, but even that might be too bulky to go in a pocket alongside a P-38 and an Eiger and a Sebertool M4 and a pair of tweezers.


----------



## Boy SureFire

THE THREAD... IT'S ALIVE:nana:

does the bullet pen have A clip?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3863389124/


----------



## Monocrom

Boy SureFire said:


> does the bullet pen have A clip?


 
Some do, some don't.


----------



## Lumenz

I use the Fisher Trekker. It is about the same size as the bullet pen but it has a ring to fit on a keychain.


----------



## this_is_nascar

fyrstormer said:


> I have the Valiant Concepts Titanium EDC Pen; it can be hard to write with for extended periods because of its small size, but it's so friggin' tiny that I can't possibly come up with an excuse to leave it behind to make my pocket lighter. It uses pressurized ink cartridges so it always writes well once you clean the lint off the retractable tip.
> 
> Here's a pic after being in my pocket for months:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Fisher made a titanium Bullet pen, I would be tempted, but even that might be too bulky to go in a pocket alongside a P-38 and an Eiger and a Sebertool M4 and a pair of tweezers.



Anyone know another source of these? JS Burly is out of stock.


----------



## fyrstormer

this_is_nascar said:


> Anyone know another source of these? JS Burly is out of stock.


They are made by a member of the EDC Forums. Maybe you can buy one from another member there, but most likely you'll just have to wait.


----------



## this_is_nascar

OK, thanks.


----------



## Crenshaw

Ooo, i wanna play

I recently bought a Zebra pen thats been my favourite, and admittedly my only edc pen so far. I do have a sharpie mini on my keys though

I keep this one clipped to that bit of leather between the two faces of a wallet. 











Crenshaw


----------



## Rothrandir

Nascar, I'm sending another batch of pens and refills to JSBurly's tomorrow morning, so there should be more in stock Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## this_is_nascar

Rothrandir said:


> Nascar, I'm sending another batch of pens and refills to JSBurly's tomorrow morning, so there should be more in stock Tuesday or Wednesday.



Thanks. I appreciate the heads-up.


----------



## chanamasala

I got one black and one silver of the Retro51 Elite. I like them.

http://www.retro51.com/fwi_tor_elitebpandpc.html


----------



## RyanA

I've been carrying a mechanical pencil. It's one of the ones they use for drafting. Alvin I think. A bit too shiny though. Not a fan of shiny stuff. Except for tungsten, diodes, and reflectors of course.


----------



## RyanA

Though I wouldn't mind seeing a pen that uses the fisher refill, that has a threaded cap and looks more subdued. Maybe made of brass.
I like the looks of the BM 1210 as well, wouldn't mind seeing it in black ano.


----------



## flatline

I bought 4 Zebra F-402 pens, enlarged the holes with some machinist bits, trimmed about 20% off the spring, and put space pen refills in (2 blue fine, 1 red fine, 1 black medium).

The hole at the tip is within 1/1000th of an inch of the width of the refill tip, so the point has no perceptible wiggle at all. I could have shortened the spring some more, but the stiff click prevents it from accidentally engaging while in my pocket.

The result is an extremely comfortable pen to hold and write with. The space pen refills write smooth and have never given me even a pause in the ink flow. One of the blues occasionally has a "booger" at the tip when I pull it out, but I've never seen that on any of the others. I figure they just had a quality control issue for that batch of ink.

I also keep a zebra telescoping pen in my cell phone case. It's better than nothing when you absolutely need a pen, but there's lots of play at the point, so it's uncomfortable to use for very long.

--flatline


----------



## SunnyQueensland

Hi All,

I cannot decide between two Tactical pens I am considering buying: either the S&W or the Schrade that seem very similar. (both models are selling for around the $25.00 mark) If they are very similar then I would prefer the one that can be capped, but I cannot seem to find any information to this effect.

Thanks and Regards.

Sunnyqueensland

:wave:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Looking at some of the specs via google, it looks like they are both made out of 6061 aluminum, with no mention of a harder metal for striking glass, for example. Looks like blood groves on the Schrade. :green:

Bill


----------



## Monocrom

The S&W is a cheap clone of Benchmade's pen design.

The Schrade is a cheap clone of the Mil-Tac design.

The clips on both clones are fragile.


----------



## mrwilmoth

Im looking for a pen that has a heavy duty removable pocket clip. does anyone know who makes one like that?


----------



## Bogie

Many of the "Tactical" pens have heavy duty removable clips

Surefire Pen

Benchmade Pen

CRKT Pen

Timperline Pen see below






S&W Pen

Wilsoncombat

these are some if you search tactical pen you get many more


----------



## Archie Cruz

Double_A said:


> I used to carry the Fisher Bullet pen
> 
> Now I carry the Parker Jotter All stainless steel
> http://www.parkerpen.com/sanford/co...ionsDetail.jhtml?attributeId=PARKERATT1000016
> Yup. It's my favorite EDC, even though I have dozens of others.
> Small handed guy perchance?
> Another fav is the Write In The rain ballpoint. cheap enough to loose but, uses the Fisher refill


----------



## nbp

What say you fellas on this Lightfoot designed tac pen? I'm thinking of getting one for a friend who is constantly destroying his pens. Hoping it would last him awhile. Looks pretty cool to me. :shrug:


----------



## LaLaLa

Where do you find these INC Forma pens? We love them but can't figure out where to get them, I have looked all over the internet & nothing.






PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I'm up at a weird time for me.
> 
> I'm fixin' to (it's a Texas thing - you either get it or you don't) make trip down to Corpus Christi.
> 
> As it SO often happens, I slept LOUSY.
> 
> Anyhow, in my pocket today will be an "INC Forma" in Slime Green. It's a plastic clickie pen that comes 3 for a buck in diffrent colors. Even the grip is slime green on this one.
> 
> I mix and match refills to find the best writers, and have a good one in this pen.
> 
> Space Pens, Fountain pens etc. are very nice! But I need a one hand clickie pen and so always have such in my pocket!


----------



## flatline

Well, I finally gave in to my curiosity and purchased an anodized aluminum embassy pen from countycomm.

Up until now, I've been content using Zebra bodies carefully modified to host a space pen refill. But no more.

The embassy pen feels wonderful to write with, although I had to switch out the medium point refill it came with for a fine point refill to reduce the rolling resistance a bit (Why is the standard space pen medium point? Who writes that big?). Even when I'm not writing with it, I find myself twirling it in my hand or loosening and tightening the cap repeatedly. It just begs to be played with. I'm not sure how I'm going to keep up with the cap, but I'll come up with something.

BTW, I don't tend to think much about the tactical uses of my writing implements, but (and I'm sure this can't be a coincidence), the embassy pen is a comfortable width and length for assisting strike penetration and joint locking techniques if you're inclined to consider such uses. It's narrower than a lot of the "tactical" pens out there, so it would take less pressure to effect the desired lock and would be less likely to interfere with your grip (though, perhaps, easier to drop).

Anyways, if you like solid, grippy, non-squishy pens, this should certainly be on your short list.

--flatline


----------



## shado

My current EDC is a Hinderer Brass Investigator Pen,


----------



## march.brown

I usually carry a Cross Ion every day though I also carry a nice blue Pelikan rollerball ... I have a Pelikan 400 fountain pen with OB nib plus a roller-ball , ballpoint and pencil all in the striated blue colour ... These four are on my desk at home for everyday home use ... I occasionally take them out with me , but I wouldn't like to lose one so usually they stay at home ... Shame really ... The Pelikan roller-ball refills are superb to write with ; so smooth ... I also have some of the newer Conway Stewart fountain pens plus some expensive Pelikans including the M450 , M650 and M700 series ... These are on display in a glass topped cabinet ... One day I will try them out , but at the moment they are as new ... I do occasionally use my Sheaffers , particularly the one with the stub nib and the one with the Snorkel ... I like to use a nice fountain pen , though for EDC it has to be a gel or rollerball ... When I do carry my good pens , I carry them in small leather cases in my inside jacket pocket ... I guess when I die , the pens will all be sold on Ebay ... None of the children or grandchildren are interested in writing as they all use E-mails and texts ... That is why I got rid of my collection of over 300 Conway Stewarts (plus a few other makes) ... I have kept a few (about 20) assorted good (new) pens as I just couldn't part with them. 

Best pens to have scattered all over the house are the Staedtler Triplus Fineliners ... They are even good enough to carry as EDC as they write so nicely and are comfortable for me to write with ... They are also cheap and disposeable when empty.

I just like nice pens ... My Wife doesn't understand my obsession ... She always carries a Cross Ion though , so she can't be all that bad.
.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Lately I've been toting a Pilot Precise V5 RT. It made Log Booking quite easy. When I last was driving for PAM I also had a Sharpy Clicky close at had for the route sheets. The Pilot is just a good all around pen.


----------



## Chrisdm

A Parker Jotter with a Schmitt Easyflow 9000 cartridge. Best pen for the money...


----------



## CLHC

Lamy Vista 1.1mm










Must admit, this is my all time favorite than most of the pens I have.


----------



## khtima

Streltsov P&A


----------



## Peichor

TuffWriter! I love mine. Absolutely the perfect pen for me. I haven't used the county comm embassy pen yet but it's next I think. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry999

Surefire 1 pen in black and blue anodising. Fisher telescopic pen and Fisher Trekker.

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I still carry a Pilot Precise V5 RT the most. It was excellent for log books and does every other thing I need a pen for pretty darn good.

And when this one quits I have another standing by!


----------



## ico

Just received a Fisher Bullet Spacepen. Wonder if this will be my new EDC pen


----------



## Sub_Umbra

I've been carrying an *UZI* pen and I kind of like it. I removed the _DNA Catcher_ and now it has the form factor I was looking for. It takes standard Fisher refills though I haven't dropped one in yet.


----------



## SunnyQueensland

The MaxmadCo stainless retractable pen is only pen I now use, and I've tried plenty It is a bargain at $85.00. The mechanism is faultless and has never given me any grief and this pen is with me from the moment I wake.

Go take a look here http://maxmadco.com/products/retractable-pen/

Thanks

SQ


----------



## flatline

Will this pen work with a space pen refill?
Also, is the lack of knurling a problem when your hands are cold or wet?

--flatline



SunnyQueensland said:


> The MaxmadCo stainless retractable pen is only pen I now use, and I've tried plenty It is a bargain at $85.00. The mechanism is faultless and has never given me any grief and this pen is with me from the moment I wake.
> 
> Go take a look here http://maxmadco.com/products/retractable-pen/
> 
> Thanks
> 
> SQ


----------



## Monocrom

Lately, it's been my Zebra F-701 model. 

Honestly, not as robust as it looks on the outside. But very capable as a full-size EDC pen. Technically, the pen insert in my Victorinox Compact SAK is my back-up pen.


----------



## Imon

I guess the "ink booger" problem of the Space Pen has been solved. I've been rotating 2 different Fisher Space Pens as EDC pens for about a year and a half and both have worked great without the "ink booger" problem.
It would be sad if they didn't fix the problem though considering those complaints are six years old.


----------



## SunnyQueensland

flatline said:


> Will this pen work with a space pen refill?
> Also, is the lack of knurling a problem when your hands are cold or wet?
> 
> --flatline



I have used both the 'Parker' and 'Mont Blanc' style refills with great success. I have a Fisher Bullet here somewhere, when I find it (in the middle of moving) I will let you know.

Regards


----------



## z17813

SunnyQueensland said:


> The MaxmadCo stainless retractable pen is only pen I now use, and I've tried plenty It is a bargain at $85.00. The mechanism is faultless and has never given me any grief and this pen is with me from the moment I wake.
> SQ



That wasn't one I had seen before, I've been on a bit of a pen spree lately, might pick one of these up as well.


----------



## SunnyQueensland

z17813 said:


> That wasn't one I had seen before, I've been on a bit of a pen spree lately, might pick one of these up as well.



If you don't love it, let me know...


----------



## Wrend

For practicality, quality, and looking good without being pretentious, the Parker Jotter ball-point with all stainless steel body is my EDC pen of choice.

It's smaller sized than some pens, which I find comfortable.

I use one on a regular basis, and have an extra I keep at home as backup in case the one I use goes MIA even though I keep a close eye on it. If I do happen to lose it, it isn't that big of a deal since they're reasonably priced.

I wouldn't recommend it as a calligraphy pen, but as a general use EDC type pen, it's the one I like the most.

The two I have were made in the UK.


----------



## flatline

z17813 said:


> That wasn't one I had seen before, I've been on a bit of a pen spree lately, might pick one of these up as well.



I thought I was done with my pen spree, but I gotta admit I'm curious about this MaxmadCo. 

Is there any rattle from the retractable mechanism either engaged or disengaged? 
Any wobble at the tip?
Does the lack of knurling make it slippery at all?

--flatline


----------



## SunnyQueensland

flatline said:


> I thought I was done with my pen spree, but I gotta admit I'm curious about this MaxmadCo.
> 
> Is there any rattle from the retractable mechanism either engaged or disengaged?
> Any wobble at the tip?
> Does the lack of knurling make it slippery at all?
> 
> --flatline



No rattle on mine, no wobble either, in fact the hole where the refill exits is so precise that if the refill is too thick it won't fit.

It's my understanding that this pen was built to be bulletproof and a weapon if needed, it is therefore a heavy pen, which I'm very happy about, If your more accustomed to a plastic pen then you will find this one very heavy. (its the first comment I get everytime)

The pen is very smooth stainless steel so I guess if you had oily/wet hands it would be slippery.

The mech is quite addictive to play with, I would have expected it to fail long ago with the amount of actuations I've given it.

Regards

SQ

Edit: I forgot to mention the pocket clip, it's never come loose, rattled or shown any sign of weakness. I clip it to my pants pocket everyday.


----------



## flatline

I received the maxmadco pen in the mail earlier this week.

I never thought I'd be happy to spend $85 for a pen, but this is one sweet pen. It's heavier than I was expecting, heavier even than my aluminum embassy pen with the cap on. It works great with a space pen refill, but the weight and lack of knurling makes it easy to drop if you writing against a wall or upside down. I'll still use it with a space pen refill because I love how they write, but if you're someone who lies in bed doing puzzles or something, this is probably not the pen you want to use for that.

After just two days of playing with the pen at work, one of my co-workers has decided to get one for himself and another is on the fence about it. Seriously, this pen is the HDS of pens in that once you get your hands on it, the price doesn't seem like such a big deal anymore. It's that good.

--flatline


----------



## jruser

I used to EDC a the fisher bullet space pen, but when it ran out of ink, I decided to go for this Fisher Millenium II: http://web.archive.org/web/20110105032417/http://www.spacepen.com/blacktitaniummillenniumii.aspx

It is non-refillable, but it has a lifetime guarantee. If I manage to run it out of the 30 miles of ink, they will send me a new one. The positive for me is that the clip is not permanent. At first, I used it without the clip and carried it loose in my pocket. Lately, I have put the clip back on and moved the clip to the very end of the pen to allow for deep carry. Moving the clip to the end does make it where the cap cannot store on the end while using it though. There are a couple of negatives though. First is that storing the cap on the end while using it scratches the end of the pen. Second is that it is bold tip instead of fine tip. While these two were bigger draw backs at first, I have gotten used to it and really wouldn't trade it for anything.

I have lately thought about getting that 4sevens titanium pen, but I really can't bring myself to give up my lifetime supply of ink.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I have been toting the Pilot Precise V5 RT pen because it writes first time EVERY time with out skipping or blobbing. 
It makes a SUPER logbooking pen and I use it for everything.

The only drawback is that they go through ink in about a month the way I use them.

Thankfully they are avaiable at Wal-Mart including refills.


----------



## cprrckwlf

Hinderer Investigator (in Copper for me, but also available in Ti, Stainless, Brass or Al). It's beautifully machined, wonderfully weighted (varies by material, of course), uses a fisher cartridge (ships with a Bold, I think, I swap everything for Fine) and has a cap so it won't accidentally deploy and ink my pocket like my Fisher Shuttle edition keeps doing. It's 4.25" closed, but open and with the cap on the back it comes in right at 4.5" (an open fisher bullet is 5.25" by comparison). 

Just go ahead and order the flat end with it. Personally, I think it looks better, but the pen is a little short (IMHO) to really be used tactically and I want to be able to fly with it without thinking.

I also love my county comm embassy (this one god awfully expensive in copper), but it weighs in at just over 1/4 lbs (4.23 oz) with cap so I can't quite bring myself to EDC it.


----------



## yliu

A metal Parker Jotter with gel refills. Not a tactical pen, but it had served me well and is reliable.


----------



## tattoo6.0

I got a Kunai pen from a guy on craigslist for $30. I absolutely love this pen, it is a monster! I work retail counter sales and write 60 to 70 invoices a day with mine. Every time a customer asks to borrow it they grab it and immediately say how heavy it is. If you never seen one look it up on youtube there are some pretty good videos on it.


----------



## kizuf

Matthew Martin tactical pen (titanium + carbon fiber). I got it quite recently and I EDC it ever since. Awesome piece made by a talented young man, 17 years old I believe.


----------



## Tumbleweed48

DonShock said:


> I have used Zebra F-301 Fine Point's for about the last 15 years. Used frequently for writing down hourly log readings at work, first in the Navy, now at a water plant. I have never had a pen explode in my pocket and only 2 failures that I can recall. Once when the pen was dropped onto a steel deck and landed directly on it's tip. The ball point would not roll after that. The second time was after a soda was spilled into the penholder in my truck and allowed to dry and gummed up the entire end of the pen. The rest of the time, I am very suprised when the pen stops writing and it is always due to there being absolutely no ink left in it. They seem to go forever.



I agree completely. I use pens hard, and several times a day. The F-301 is a bit lighter and thinner; the F-402 is a bit thicker and heavier. Both have the same internals, both write superbly and endure under extreme abuse. I've had (and have) many very expensive 'upscale' pens - none is the functional match to a Zebra.


----------



## Skelt11

That is beautiful!! I may just have to buy one. I just purchased a Benchmade 1100 in stainless, but that may be going back now. How is the weight being Ti and carbon fiber? 

I carry a Benchmade 1100 in stainless. 



kizuf said:


> Matthew Martin tactical pen (titanium + carbon fiber). I got it quite recently and I EDC it ever since. Awesome piece made by a talented young man, 17 years old I believe.


----------



## Gemlab

Parker Jottter, steel.


----------



## kizuf

Skelt11 said:


> That is beautiful!! I may just have to buy one. I just purchased a Benchmade 1100 in stainless, but that may be going back now. How is the weight being Ti and carbon fiber?
> 
> I carry a Benchmade 1100 in stainless.



He has one in full Ti and one with moku-ti clip, but I like this one the most (and it's actually the cheapest). I don't have the scales, but it is listed as 1.3 ounces / 36.4 grams


----------



## jamesmtl514

I EDC the big Surefire twisty with the glass break.
I really like it.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

kizuf said:


> He has one in full Ti and one with moku-ti clip, but I like this one the most (and it's actually the cheapest). I don't have the scales, but it is listed as 1.3 ounces / 36.4 grams



Would you please use #2 font size for your postings? Thanks,

Bill


----------



## kizuf

Bullzeyebill said:


> Would you please use #2 font size for your postings? Thanks,
> 
> Bill



Fixed. Sorry, I copied the weight info and it changed the default setting...


----------



## Monocrom

Main pen is now my silver Limited Edition Pilot G2 capless rollerball. 

(Not ideal though.)


----------



## Ac7ss

I use a Fisher Jotter in SS. (Parker Jotter with a Fisher SP refill)


----------



## hiljentaa

Been jamming the Maxmadco retractable for the past couple months. Absolutely love this thing.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Robe

Had a Hinderer Investigator in SS for months and months and love the thing. It's small, so easy to pocket, and just fun to play with. It's a bit heavy, but not HEAVY, just because it's small. A larger might be a bit unwieldy. Would love to handle a ti one, but for now, this one is great.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

After bragging that Pilot Precise V5 RT never skips, blobs etc. my last two have taken to blobbing pretty bad.
Still, I have found no better pen for using in a logbook!


----------



## Monocrom

Decided to switch back to my 1st Gen. Schrade pen. Despite being marketed as a "tactical pen," it's really a good pen for daily writing use. (Far better than the Pilot G2 capless rollerball I had been using.)


----------



## fyrstormer

This is my new EDC pen.






It's made by TWSBI, which is an OEM manufacturer for (I think) Levenger. This is their Mini Clear model, which is about an inch shorter than most fountain pens. It has a piston-fill mechanism so there are no disposable cartridges, a steel nib which doesn't feel as nice as a gold nib but it's safe to loan to someone, the cap is screw-fastened and O-ring sealed so it's super-secure against leaks and drying-out, and it fits comfortably in my front-right pocket, clipped to the outer edge of my watch pocket. Finally a fountain pen I can EDC without needing a pocketed shirt.


----------



## TedTheLed

You could have done it years ago with Kaweco fountain pens and Noodlers Inks (the best). :thumbsup:


----------



## fyrstormer

TedTheLed said:


> You could have done it years ago with Kaweco fountain pens and Noodlers Inks (the best). :thumbsup:


Nope. I found out about Kaweco a few months ago and I checked out their collection on JetPens, along with pretty much everything else for sale there, and nothing made by Kaweco appeals to me. The design is too chunky for my taste. Cartridge-fillers are boring anyway, and if I wanted to have to throw away empty cartridges I'd just stick with gel-ink pens. So I only buy piston-fill fountain pens.

Actually, until I found TWSBI, the only company that made fountain pens I really liked was Pilot. I have two Pilots and they are everything I want in a fountain pen, except they're expensive enough that I'm not comfortable EDCing them. (I had a Sailor for a while, and it was nice, until I destroyed it by using alcohol to clean the inside of the cap. The Pilots held up just fine.) The TWSBI Mini costs 1/3 as much as my Pilots, and it doesn't lack any important features, unlike all the other less-expensive pens I've looked at.

- - -

I haven't tried Noodler's Inks yet. I have a bottle of Pilot Iroshizuku midnight-blue ink, and that's lasted me a couple years now.


----------



## RCM

I actually ran a capped precise v5 out of ink and since then I have been using pentel 0.5 needle point energel which I actually like better for some reason


----------



## TedTheLed

Well there is no accounting for taste, fyrst, but the Kaweco does make a short clear oring sealed fountain pen that fills with an eye dropper, not carts. Well not if you dont want to. I'd tell you where I got the stuff, swisher.com, but they went out of biz! Darn. Still looking for their replacement.

Are the pilots worth the extra money? Are their nibs smoother?

RCM, what you drawing, hair?


----------



## fyrstormer

The Pilot Custom 74 and Pilot Custom 92 have rhodium-plated-gold nibs. Very responsive because the gold is flexible, but long-wearing because rhodium is as hard as platinum and as shiny as polished silver. Is it worth $150? I dunno. It is if you like it. I have no regrets about buying mine.

I didn't see the eyedropper-fill Kaweco when I looked at JetPens.com. Oh well.


----------



## TedTheLed

Oh I didnt know the pilots were that much more..here's the Kaweco at jet pen,
I think I have the exact same one, but swisher put at least one extra o ring in the barrel so you can fill the whole body with ink..for $23 alot of people are commenting on how long they are going without leaking since they came out years ago..


----------



## Harry999

Fyrstormer,

Slightly off topic but I am researching getting a new fountain pen and bottled ink. What do you find puts the Pilot Iroshizuku ink ahead of the others ?

Thank you in advance for your assistance. 

Regards

Harry


----------



## fyrstormer

TedTheLed said:


> Oh I didnt know the pilots were that much more..here's the Kaweco at jet pen,
> I think I have the exact same one, but swisher put at least one extra o ring in the barrel so you can fill the whole body with ink..for $23 alot of people are commenting on how long they are going without leaking since they came out years ago..


Ah, okay. Yes, I've seen that one. Didn't realize the pen you were talking about was modded to work with an eyedropper.


----------



## fyrstormer

Harry999 said:


> Fyrstormer,
> 
> Slightly off topic but I am researching getting a new fountain pen and bottled ink. What do you find puts the Pilot Iroshizuku ink ahead of the others ?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your assistance.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Harry


I honestly didn't put a lot of thought into it. I was buying a Pilot pen, and I figured Pilot ink would be safest to use, and Iroshizuku comes in a rainbow of colors too. It's not a good ink to use on very absorbent paper -- it tends to bleed a lot in those circumstances -- but on high-quality paper it works well. Also, it hasn't stained any of my nice clear pens.

I've heard a lot of people praise Noodler's Inks before. They may actually be better, I just haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Harry999

Thank you. I have heard positive comments about the Noodlers inks as well. I am considering getting the Pilot Falcon and the TWSBI mini clear as a birthday gift in a month or so. I might try both inks.


----------



## ariep

Zebra F301 fine black at work (x2 - one as back up). Fisher bullet pen in jacket pocket, or pants pocket when it's too warm for a jacket.


----------



## xevious

I was really into fountain pens for a while, but the maintenance began to get to me. I'd forget which pen I had inked then discover one after the other with dried out ink clogged feed, requiring soaking and ultrasonic bath to clean out. I've found the _*LAMY*_ Vista to be the easiest fountain pen to use and maintain, plus it just looks cool (get a lot of comments). My other favorite is the Rotring 600. It's almost a tactical pen, for its heft. I have a black anodized one with rollerball insert, and a lava treatment one with fountain pen nib. Converters tend to hold rather limited amounts of ink, so I use a long Waterman cartridge and refill it with a syringe.


----------



## trickcunningham

I currently EDC a fisher bullet pen. Tried a Lamy Safari fountain, and while I love writing with it, the second day carrying it, the top came off in my pocket and left a huge ink stain on my favorite pair of pants. Of course it was my favorite pair.


----------



## sadtimes

Can anyone tell me what nice metal pen will take the uniball signo 207 refills/ cartridges? Love the ink, would like a nice solid metal pen to put it in.


----------



## cowsmilk

kizuf said:


> Matthew Martin tactical pen (titanium + carbon fiber). I got it quite recently and I EDC it ever since. Awesome piece made by a talented young man, 17 years old I believe.



I have one of these pens as well and mine is in my pocket everyday.


----------



## cland72

I put a fisher space pen refill in a nice pen given to me by my employer. Works great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiphead

Uzi Tactical pen with a Fisher refill+Parker pen adapter.


----------



## Corvus00

Just got two Tibolts in the mail, one decorated and one not, really liking them.


----------



## Dingle1911

It may have been mentioned before, but I recently purchased the Prometheus Writes pen in EN aluminum. The size and feel of the pen is great. The Montblanc refill writes has a smooth feel. I have received several compliments on as well.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## f22shift

Midori Brass Pen. Actually I think it's originally intended as a pencil because the pen is in a pencil body. This one already has a patina. Not expensive at all. 1:3 ratio for getting stopped at airport security. ha


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## chiphead

Right (Write)now I'm using an Uzi Tactical pen with a Fisher cartrage and a Parker adapter.
chiphead


----------



## this_is_nascar

Just like pocket knives and flashlights, I got tired of carrying high-end equipment, always fearing I'd lose it or forget it at the hotel while traveling for my job. I've since gone "cheap but with quality" for the items I carry. As far as pens, I now EDC either a Pilot EasyTouch ball point or a Pilot G-2 Mini gel pen.


----------



## OCD

My EDC was a Parker Jotter...either regular or stainless, depending on my mood that day. This week, I got a Fisher SAFP5 space pen. It seems to be a nice pen...a little on the thin side for my taste, though. It came with black ink and I'm a blue ink person (mostly because I have to review and mark-up cad drawings for work and the black doesn't stand out enough) so I ordered some blue refills which should be here tomorrow. I plan to find a couple of pens that take Parker refills, put Fisher refills in them and put them in my and my wife's vehicles so we always have pens that work - no matter the temp. My wife had a fit at the price of the Fisher, even though it wasn't that expensive. If she only knew how much I've spent in Parker Jotters (pens and mechanical pencils!) 

The thing that drew me to the SAFP5 was that is a solid, one-piece aluminum barrell, so I don't have to worry about breaking it when its in my back pocket. I've already had 2 different people make comments about it as it has an American flag design anodized the length of the barrell.

Time will tell if it will replace the Jotters permanently.


----------



## cland72

OCD said:


> My EDC was a Parker Jotter...either regular or stainless, depending on my mood that day. This week, I got a Fisher SAFP5 space pen. It seems to be a nice pen...a little on the thin side for my taste, though. It came with black ink and I'm a blue ink person (mostly because I have to review and mark-up cad drawings for work and the black doesn't stand out enough) so I ordered some blue refills which should be here tomorrow. I plan to find a couple of pens that take Parker refills, put Fisher refills in them and put them in my and my wife's vehicles so we always have pens that work - no matter the temp. My wife had a fit at the price of the Fisher, even though it wasn't that expensive. If she only knew how much I've spent in Parker Jotters (pens and mechanical pencils!)
> 
> The thing that drew me to the SAFP5 was that is a solid, one-piece aluminum barrell, so I don't have to worry about breaking it when its in my back pocket. I've already had 2 different people make comments about it as it has an American flag design anodized the length of the barrell.
> 
> Time will tell if it will replace the Jotters permanently.



I think you're in for a nice surprise with those Fisher refills. I started out with a Fisher military pen, then bought a bullet space pen, and then bought a refill and put it in a retractable pen I use at work. Love never being frustrated with pens that don't work.


----------



## Jumpmaster

I used to use the Fisher refills for everything, but over the past few years, they've been quite "globby" (if that's a word) and do not write smoothly. I had one about ten years ago that wrote very nicely, but haven't found any that work that well lately.

I use Field Notes books a lot and tend to use mechanical pencils in them as I'm usually drawing up plans for tactical nylon items I want to build. The Parker Quink gel refills have pretty much replaced all my Fisher pressurized refills anymore. Even when on field training, I'll use mechanical pencils in my RITR notebooks...or very fine-tip Sharpies...(They're too dark for Field Notes books, but work great in my RITR book...)


----------



## dc38

If you don't need to write in every angle, and appreciate a lightweight 5 inch plastic fountain pen that writes decently smooth with thicker ink, how about the Namiki Prera? I carry one in medium nib, as the reverse can be used as a fine nib. As far as ball point pens go, I have a 2 pack four-in-one pen from home depot. Has u.v., led, touch screen stylus, and a suprisingly smooth ball point; smoother than a typical ball point and even as smooth as the pilot g2's.


----------



## FortyCaliber

I gave up on the Fisher space pen bc of the gloopiness. I carried a Cross ION for many years but I was frustrated by the very short life of the refills. For the past several years, I've been pants pocket carrying a Zebra F-301 Compact pen and a Pentel Kerry 0.5mm pencil as backup writing utensils. Refills for the pen are cheap, available in black and blue locally and seem to last quite a while. My regular writing pencils are usually Pilot Vanishing Point pencils in 0.5 and 0.3mm. For pens, I have some Mont Blancs that I rotate through, as I really like the performance of their bold ballpoint refill, but the resin pens don't hold up very well for me. I recently received a Surefire EWP-01-BK that takes a Parker type refill ( I like the Parker refill, but I like the MB more) but I modded the Surefire to take the MontBlanc refill, so now I am a happy boy, at least until the next better thing comes along!


----------



## jamesmtl514

I just modded (increased the size of the opening) my Surefire EWP-01 to fit the Spacepen refill. It doesn't write very nice.
I really line the way my MB gel writes.

What cartridge are you using in your SF pen?


----------



## raiderkilo

Look eBay Titaner titanium tactical pen

Sent from my* Sony Xperia™ smartphone


----------



## cland72

So I've been rocking a Fisher space pen refill in a parker-compatible pen I was given as a reward at work. I've had no complaints.

I picked up a Parker Jotter Stainless (with medium 1.0 tip) yesterday (was looking at a Surefire Pen, but decided against it for now) and it writes SO much better than the Fisher refill.

The Fisher still has it's place in my EDC kit, but man, this Jotter is awesome.


----------



## Echo63

I'm using a SF EWP-01 pen, it's big, solid and heavy, but it is nice to write with.
the original refill was globby and awful (Schmidt easy flow), so it now has a fine blue space pen refill.

Before that it was a Uni Powertank, and a EDCF Tuffwriter (with space pen refill)


----------



## psycosteve

Right now I am using a Smith & Wesson M&P Tactical pen that has handled more abuse then I could imagine. I have gone thru security with it not a problem. It does what I need it to do be tough, write decently and stay clipped in my pocket and it does all three with relative ease.


----------



## AB8XL

For several years now I have carried a Messograf Caliper Pen with a Fisher Space Pen refill. They can be found on Amazon for $23.


----------



## pelicularities

Prometheus Writes Alpha pen in aluminium. I have the Ti too but it's just a bit too heavy. I've worked my way through many, many, many different types of pens - Pilot G2s stop flowing well once you drop them, capped pens always come apart in the pocket, clicky pens will engage accidentally, most clips are hard to clip on and remove, I dislike ballpoints, I have a Fisher military pen that is uber-reliable but I just hate the feel of it on paper, I love fountain pens but they require a lot of maintenance and aren't a good EDC option. 

The Prometheus Writes Alpha solves all those problems - it writes like a dream, it doesn't stain like a fountain pen, it's durable, the cap won't get lost, the clip engages and disengages easily.


----------



## mcnair55

I adore pens either by buying or receiving i have hundreds and still to this day one of the best writers is still the very basic Bic Biro.Although i rarely use one i keep a couple spare in the car.


----------



## higgsfield

I initially got into knives in a big way and just recently developed an interest in pens and flashlights. I have a Boker K.I.D. Cal .50 and a Hinderer Investigator Pen. Between the two, I prefer the Investigator pen. It carries very well because of its slim profile and small size. It also has very tight tolerances and is robustly built.


----------



## Omenwolf

Started with a regular Space pen then to the stylus space pen cause I have gloves on a lot for work. Then I wanted to try something bigger so I tried a S&W tac pen. I really like the idea of the Tac pen but the S&W was too big so I got a Hinderer SS investigator pen and I love it. Most of the benefits of the Space pen ( cartridge and size) with the weight of the S&W tac pen but more compact. It has not left my pocket since!!


----------



## zatoichiicc

I have a habit of picking up pens that are give a ways at information booths at trade fairs. I use them a lot.

But the pens I buy most often are Zebra F-301.


----------



## Dingle1911

Today is a Benchmade 1100 in grey.


----------



## bnemmie

I usually carry one of three: Parker Jotter in Stainless with a Blue Gel cartridge, A Fisher Clicky Space Pen with a Medium Black and my newest pen is an all aluminum Embassy Pen (Rev. 2) from County Comm. http://countycomm.com/pen.html. I really like it. Ive found that a thinner pen causes my hands to cramp before too long ( I think I grip WAY too hard) and this pen is nice and thick. They also make one in solid TI and copper. Im saving up for that one lol.


----------



## gsr

I always have Parker Jotters in my pen pockets, and a Fisher Bullet Space Pen in the sheath with my Leatherman Charge TTi.


----------



## vernSL

I really want to buy one of the Prometheus pens, but I'm not sure about the Mont Blanc cartridges. I write in the rain or in wet conditions quite often for my job and really like the Fisher Space Pen cartridges for that. So that's why I'm considering going for a TiBolt instead. The TiBolt seems a bit on the bigger side though, which is making me hesitate. I wish a Space Pen cartridge could work in the Prometheus pen.


----------



## sadtimes

Check out big idea design, the "refill ninja" ... love this thing.


----------



## Cableguy77

Currently a Tibolt, really liking it and looking forward to the pencil version. Gotta love a matched set.


----------



## Tmack

Anyone carry the Hinderer investigator? I just got the xm 18 blade , and am contemplating getting the pen.


----------



## flatline

I've been carrying my Pilot Vanishing Point fountain pen clipped in my shirt pocket. It won't displace my space pen for all uses, but it's a sweet pen for whenever I'm not writing on awful paper.

--flatline


----------



## sadtimes

vernSL said:


> I really want to buy one of the Prometheus pens, but I'm not sure about the Mont Blanc cartridges. I write in the rain or in wet conditions quite often for my job and really like the Fisher Space Pen cartridges for that. So that's why I'm considering going for a TiBolt instead. The TiBolt seems a bit on the bigger side though, which is making me hesitate. I wish a Space Pen cartridge could work in the Prometheus pen.



Bigideadesign.com has a titanium pen that will fit the fisher refills.


----------



## mcnair55

Just been looking at pens on fleabay,no doubt before the evening is done there will be yet another Cross pen departing to land on my doormat.


----------



## kbuzbee

drmalenko said:


> Check out big idea design, the "refill ninja" ... love this thing.



I have their XTS Titanium Pen and love it. 







I also have one of Jason's. I love it too. It writes nicer, that MB cart is terrific but the XTS carries better for EDC

Ken


RRT01vn!


----------



## kbuzbee

Tmack said:


> Anyone carry the Hinderer investigator? I just got the xm 18 blade , and am contemplating getting the pen.



Its a great pen, Tony. I have one in aged copper. Very cool looking but I like the Alpha and XTS better.

Ken


RRT01vn!


----------



## Tmack

I'd like to get something in a bronze anodized titanium to match this 






Ever seen anything close?


----------



## kbuzbee

The copper Investigator would look very nice with that. 

Ken


RRT01vn!


----------



## Tmack

Oh my she's wearing a new outfit


----------



## kbuzbee

Nice Tony. Got 'em mounted, eh? Sweet. Did you check out that copper Investigator?

Ken


RRT01vn!


----------



## Tmack

Yes and I want it!!! 
Lol. 
I have lots of copper for it to go with, I just wish I could get a bronze anodized titanium to match the scale and standoffs.


----------



## kbuzbee

Write him a note and see what he says... 

Ken


RRT01vn!


----------



## MGRS

Skilcraft B3 Aviator. The black has worn through to brass and it is still going.


----------



## bykim

drmalenko said:


> Bigideadesign.com has a titanium pen that will fit the fisher refills.



I backed their original kickstarter Ti Post pen and bought one of their more recent RAW Ti ones. Love both and carry everyday.


----------



## techwg

Currently I have given my old EDC pen (a black Fisher Bullet) a desk job and now in my coat I have a "Boker Plus MPP Multi Purpose Pen".

Here is a good image (not my image, I have the black version)

Hotlinked image removed per CPF Rule 3, Images.

I did a quick unboxing and brief review: here

The default ink cartridge is worthless, thankfully I have ordered a real Fisher refill for it. I cannot wait for that  Such a nice pen to EDC because unlike my old fisher bullet, it has an added feature of a glass breaker.


----------



## Ro_Laren

Never thought of the specs of my EDC pen. Just took whatever pen was handy with me. What sort of factors do you consider when choosing your EDC pen?


----------



## Jumpmaster

I've been carrying this lately...
http://fisherspacepen.com/products/338

Get positive comments on it almost every time I use it.  (i.e. the comments are either positive or they don't remark about it at all... )


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Nice pen. I have the 375 Win version. Also have a 50 caliber pen made by another outfit.

Bill


----------



## Jumpmaster

Bullzeyebill said:


> Nice pen. I have the 375 Win version. Also have a 50 caliber pen made by another outfit.
> 
> Bill



Yeah, the .375 one looked nice too...I saw the .50 cal one elsewhere and was tempted to get it too...might have to pick one up after all.


----------



## Christoph

For twenty five years I carried a fisher bullet pen I now carry this it is shorter and no cap to worry about it is a bit stronger too machined from solid ti I colored it but pocket change polishes it off. Its called "the move" it was a Kick starter project.It uses a Lamay M22 cartridge


----------



## usdiver

My fav was the Surefire iv but during a drive away attack and theft of my iPhone 4s I stuck my arm in the window till I lost grip and tumbles away.pen bounced out of pocket and hadn't seen it sense... *******s!!!


----------



## qmtu

I trust Parker ink and I like heavy pens.

My current EDC pen is Colibri Ascari Ranger blue pen.
My small pen is a wooden Faber-Castell ballpoint.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I inadvertently ran a high end pen with a Parker cartridge through the washing machine, it's gummy ink could not be be removed. Would not have happened if i had used a Fisher cartridge.

Bill


----------



## Nicrod

Typically use a bullet space pen for EDC. 
For work I like Parker Jotters or my 
cross Century. I really want to try out a hinderer investigator in Copper or Brass 






Just a few of my pens.


----------



## Naam Penn

I used to love Parker pens then found I love the ergonomics of the Zebra F-701 but had a problem with leaking ink cartridges. I modded several by swapping the top with the Zebra F-401 and the Fisher Space Pen refills. It requires enlarging the nib hole a little for the slightly larger diameter shaft at the end of the cartridge. Do a quick search, you may like it. There is also a cool Looking tactical titanium on MassDrop.com. As of posting of this.


----------



## bykfixer

The flashaholic pen.

My edc pen is the Cross tech 3. A black ink for signing stuff, red ink for highlighting/underlining stuff and a pencil for when the kinder gentler earth friendly inks and recycled paper don't play nice together and I have to jot down notes. Only issues are broken lead from being dropped and difficulty finding replacement red cartridges. After about 5 years I updated to the tech 3 with a touch screen pad on the end.


----------



## murrydan

Maxmadco Ti bolt pen… I absolutely love it! Perfect size/weight/action/refill (Itoya).


----------



## Acadian

that's a super nice pen that has been picking my curiosity. I have a Fellhoelter TiBolt, which I really like but compared to other pens out there feels a tad bulky. I've heard nothing but great things about the MaxMadCo - wouldn't mind picking one of those up in the near future. 

Another one on my list is a Hinderer Investigator pen. 



murrydan said:


> Maxmadco Ti bolt pen… I absolutely love it! Perfect size/weight/action/refill (Itoya).


----------



## Borad

The Zebra T3 fits in the left pocket of my key case. Fenix E05 to the right.


----------



## Lucky Jim

I usually use one of the following (from left in picture) depending on what I'll be doing:
County Comm Embassy pen in stainless steel
Surefire II
Parker fountain pen (can't remember model)
Cross Tech 3 (black, red and pencil)
Surefire 1 
Tactile Turn Mover in titanium

I have some duplicates (and a few others) which live in bags so they're always available without having to remember to pack them.


----------



## Lucky Jim

For "left" read "top". The picture changed orientation when I uploaded it!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

I edc a Tactile Turn Mover w/G2 07 black refill, and a G2 07 for when some pen-less person asks.


----------



## Levon

Maxmadco Bolt pen


----------



## rje58

I just picked up a Surefire 4 pen with a Fisher Space refill. Liking it a lot so far. Hefty!


----------



## tech25

I edc the Fischer bullet pen- compact, handy and writes at any angle. 

For work on the ambulance, I use the ZT 0010blk- has a carbide glass breaker tip uses the Fischer refill. 

For use in the hospital, I use a pentel EnerGel 0.7- smooth writing and cheap enough that if it "walks away" I won't miss it too much. 

At at home I use the Prometheus pen with a montblanc cartridge- amazing craftsmanship and smooth writing.


----------



## CLHC

These three (3) Workhorse FPs for today with the other tow (2) minis for backup.





That's all for the day. Write On! :huh:


----------



## CLHC

Write Along to work with me on this Aloha Friday:





That's all!


----------



## Str8stroke

^^^neat stuff there.


----------



## CLHC

This FP for work later this evening:






That's all for now and Write On!


----------



## bryan123

Many years ago when drug reps were still allowed to give presents to physicians, I was given a Fisher bullet space pen with a logo. But what I really wanted to mention is that I was also given a "bullet knockoff" of good quality that looks like the Fisher bullet but takes Parker refills. This one I carry more often.

The ultimate EDC pen, IMO, was made by Parker from 1958 to about 1962 and is the Minim Jotter. Very rare. Boy would I like one of those!


----------



## CLHC

On any given Sunday's best:





Write On Folks!


----------



## CLHC

On their "maiden voyage" this Monday:


----------



## Monocrom

CLHC said:


> On any given Sunday's best:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Write On Folks!




Nice Waterman Phileas. I gave my dad a ballpoint version a few years back. He loves it.


----------



## CLHC

Monocrom said:


> Nice Waterman Phileas. I gave my dad a ballpoint version a few years back. He loves it.


Thank you! I've had this one for some time now and am not giving this one up. Of course, I sure don't want to loose it either.


----------



## CLHC

This one will be EDC'd to an evening meeting later on.






Write On!


----------



## Bogie

Countycomm Embassy pens
Ti -W/black ink
SS-W/red ink 
Sharpies black & silver


----------



## RGRAY

Blank Forces X1 Pro (3.25 inch ss pen/rule


----------



## CLHC

The two (2) Lamy Safaris in "Toxic" Apple Hi-Viz Green and Charcoal along with the Al-Stars.


----------



## CLHC

These two (2) on my person today:

Kaweco AL Sport Raw [BP] and Lamy Ocean Blue Al-Star [1.1mm]


----------



## JSPOWERPUNCH

I'm personally a big fan of the Zebra F-701 pen modded to support fisher space pen refills. I have it outside facing the elements every day and it doesn't disappoint . There are videos on youtube on how to mod it, all you have to do is remove a small plastic spacer in the tip.


----------



## parnass

This is an old thread, but I am a recent admirer of and convert to Fisher Space pens. I carry the Telescoping pen in a shirt pocket and a brass Bullet in a jacket pocket. The Zero Gravity is used at the desk at home.


----------



## Monocrom

Currently a Zebra F-301 clicky with blue plastic parts along with the stainless steel. Also a black barrel Fischer Space Pen Apollo clicky. But the entire cap is the mechanism, and I don't like it. Makes the pen feel flimsy. That one is going in my BOB or my GHB (Get Home Bag). Great refill, but substandard pen IMHO.


----------



## ayah

a fisher M4B when I want a retractable pen.
fisher stowaway when I want capped or a smaller pen. (it's really kind of a pain to use if you compare it to a "normal" sized pen though)

even though I use fisher pens for EDC, I don't really like writing long term with the cartridges. I much prefer the parker ballpoints or signo 207 (either normal or micro) if I have to write a lot.


----------



## CLHC

And yet again, these "Workhorses" of what is a Pen:






Write On Folks!


----------



## CaptainCold

Zebra F-301 is the all-time champ of budget EDC pens


----------



## liteboy

CLHC said:


> This one will be EDC'd to an evening meeting later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Write On!



EDC refers to daily or at least regular carry, not occasional.. Otherwise I'd we EDCing a patek phillipe perpetual calendar tonight to dinner


----------



## Monocrom

Zebra F-701

Not a fan for any writing that will take awhile. But excellent for jotting down a few lines in a report, signing a check, quick note in a moleskin notebook. That type of thing.


----------



## da1510a

I have a Fisher Bullet with Uniball Jetstream refill modded to fit in it. I gave up on the Fisher refills which kept slowly leaking at the tip.


----------



## Monocrom

da1510a said:


> I have a Fisher Bullet with Uniball Jetstream refill modded to fit in it. I gave up on the Fisher refills which kept slowly leaking at the tip.



Their fine point refills have good reputations for not leaking. Assuming you'd like a fine point.


----------



## smokinbasser

I had a friend that was working at General Electric in Cincy Oh and gifted me a stainless set of Cross pen and pencil and both have the GE emblem on the clips. Not sure how common they are. The cap end has a mushroom head to use them as a self defense tool if ever needed and I'm carrying them ---fat chance of that happening.


----------



## liteboy

da1510a said:


> I have a Fisher Bullet with Uniball Jetstream refill modded to fit in it. I gave up on the Fisher refills which kept slowly leaking at the tip.



I honestly don't know why ppl like th spacepen refill. They suck! Agree with the uniball jet stream! One of my all time favs!


----------



## Str8stroke

smokinbasser said:


> I had a friend that was working at General Electric in Cincy Oh and gifted me a stainless set of Cross pen and pencil and both have the GE emblem on the clips. Not sure how common they are. The cap end has a mushroom head to use them as a self defense tool if ever needed and I'm carrying them ---fat chance of that happening.



Ya know the ole saying: "pics or it didn't happen". lol Seriously, I am curious to see these. Never heard of a Cross with a Mushroom head? Off to googleville.


----------



## Monocrom

liteboy said:


> I honestly don't know why ppl like th spacepen refill. They suck! Agree with the uniball jet stream! One of my all time favs!



Years ago, the refill used to be like writing with a piece of chalk. The company fixed that problem, and now the medium-point refill is very smooth. Maybe a bit too smooth. But those of us who remember the "chalk" days are overall much happier with the new style.


----------



## Monocrom

Years ago, while attending a SUNY 8-hour annual security officer course at York college's smaller campus site, I found a great disposable ballpoint a couple of blocks away at a big name pharmacy. Made from about 70% recycled material, the *Pilot Rexgrip* ballpoint was one of the most comfortable click pens I've ever used!

Soon afterwards they seemed to be discontinued as no one had them in stock!! 

Fast forward to yesterday, I found a Wal-greens that had several packs of brand new ones on the peg! Bought a two-pack, and will be carrying one as my EDC pen until it runs dry. Since I write reports all day, that'll likely be in 2 or 3 months from now.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

While acquiring school supplies for our son, picked up a Zebra F-701. It is just about nice in every way: substantial weight but not overly so; nice looks (kind of an engineer look); excellent/perfect fine knurling where fingers touch without excessive flourish; good action; ink delivery has a good 'classic ball point' feel; fine point is thick enough to be consistent and legible.



Monocrom said:


> Zebra F-701
> 
> Not a fan for any writing that will take awhile. But excellent for jotting down a few lines in a report, signing a check, quick note in a moleskin notebook. That type of thing.


----------



## Monocrom

At one point, some were calling it an unintentional tactical pen. I'm glad that nonsense stopped. It's a great pen for writing. But there's a plastic insert inside that makes it less durable than it looks on the outside. Plus, the thickness of the S.S. parts of the barrel is thin too. (One of the things that makes it lightweight and great for writing.)


----------



## BarryG

Has anyone had or heard of any experience with Konstukter pens? I have seen them on the bay but heard nothing about them.


Can I use a Montblanc refil in a Parker jotter?


Thanks,
Barry


----------



## Monocrom

BarryG said:


> Can I use a Montblanc refil in a Parker jotter?
> 
> Thanks,
> Barry



No. While many companies use Parker style ballpoint refills (and call them "universal refills"), M.B. is not one of those numerous companies.


----------



## smokinbasser

I rechecked my pens and my memory cannot be trusted anymore, the Cross set have the normal tapered caps. I have two pens from the old Tactical Warehouse that have the "mushroom" caps. Growing old has not been kind to my memory.


----------



## BarryG

BarryG said:


> Has anyone had or heard of any experience with Konstukter pens? I have seen them on the bay but heard nothing about them.
> 
> 
> Can I use a Montblanc refil in a Parker jotter?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Barry



I cannot find any information on the Konstruktor pen. It is listed on ebay under auction #281924362865

I like the look of it as a titanium click pen but it seems very expensive for a lesser known brand.

I am thinking of this one or one of the DDR pens. Not certain why, I have a Zebra 701 but wish the click mechanism was stronger. The Parker jotter has a stronger clicker but seems very light weight. I am almost afraid that I will accidentally damage the Parker.


You guys have some very nice pens by the way!!!


----------



## ironhorse

There is a titanium pen on kickstarter now that has a collet, or pin vice type of mechanism which will take 200 different refills. I have no connection to the project, other than being a backer. They seem to be very reputable, as they have 19 completed projects. I plan to load mine with Pentel Energel 0.5 needle tip.


----------



## Monocrom

200??

I don't even think there's remotely that many in the pen industry. Not even close to that.


----------



## ironhorse

Monocrom said:


> 200??
> 
> I don't even think there's remotely that many in the pen industry. Not even close to that.



They have a list. I would post it, but it's incredibly long.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

ironhorse said:


> They have a list. I would post it, but it's incredibly long.




Post a link to it.

Bill


----------



## ironhorse

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/klinkokids/ti-arto-the-ultimate-refill-friendly-pen/description

Scroll down for the list.


----------



## Monocrom

Oh, I see.... They included all the disposable refills as well. 

Why do people on Kickstarter sometimes feel the need to lie to sell their product? The vast majority of the disposable refills are duplicates. All they did was list the different brand names. I could say that my $5.oo Parker Jotter accepts 100 different refills.... and then just list each individual different brand that all take Parker-style (or what those brands call "universal") refills. Thing is, Montegrappa, Parker, Retro51, Aurora, Delta, Monteverde, Pelikan, etc.

That's only 7 brands. It would be disingenuous to list all 7 as individually different refills and say my Parker Jotter is the best pen because it accepts all the "different" refills from all those different brands. It's the very same refill. But yeah, if you list each brand individually; it looks much more impressive. The sad thing is, since most folks are ignorant about pen refills, they're going to believe that 200 claim. I've actually worked in the industry. Once again, there's still not even close to 200 actually different refills in the industry. That's even with including cheaper, plastic-bodied, disposable refills. The individual brands as a whole don't waste money developing their very own refill designs. It would be a waste of money when they can simply use existing ones known to work properly in terms of ink flow. 

Sorry, I was interested. But I'm going to pass. There's just no reason for that type of marketing. Some might disagree. But personally I find that sort of thing sleazy. And have no desire to support such a Kickstarter project.


----------



## Koam




----------



## fadon

I wouldn't go as far as calling them sleazy, liar, or gimmickry. What they say is pretty legit to me. Yes, I know that the Parker-style refill is the ISO standard, but outside of that, there are still a lot of pen refills with varying lengths and sizes. Pilot, Pentel, Uni-ball, Paper Mate and Zebra (to name a few) all have multiple models across their brands that measures differently. Not sure about the 200++ refills claim but it's still full of choices.


----------



## Monocrom

fadon said:


> I wouldn't go as far as calling them sleazy, liar, or gimmickry. What they say is pretty legit to me. Yes, I know that the Parker-style refill is the ISO standard, but outside of that, there are still a lot of pen refills with varying lengths and sizes. Pilot, Pentel, Uni-ball, Paper Mate and Zebra (to name a few) all have multiple models across their brands that measures differently. Not sure about the 200++ refills claim but it's still full of choices.




It's misrepresentation.... I'm sorry, but that's ultimately what it boils down to. If you have to do that to sell a product, then what's the point? That's the main issue.

If someone was speaking to a co-worker about a legal issue, and I jumped in and offered advice; they might ask if I'm a lawyer. If I respond with "No, but I *am* a certified legal professional." Well..... That's true. If someone asked if I own a Glock, and I said "Yes." True again! 

*However.....*

Years ago, I became a certified Paralegal. I might as well use that certificate to wipe my butt, since I've never worked for an attorney. (Not that it's not good, I'm just not the right gender.) As such, I've never been in the room when a qualified attorney was giving a client much needed legal advice and have zero experience working in a legal setting. Still, if I told folks I'm a certified legal professional it _technically_ wouldn't be a lie. Would I be misrepresenting myself? Oh hell yes! 

As for the Glock..... It's the *model 81 Survival knife.* It's still a Glock though. No lie there. But another huge misrepresentation. As you can see, that's even worse than a lie. And that's what those guys are doing. Misrepresenting their product to potential backers. That's why I still have to personally go with "sleazy."


----------



## luxlunatic

Here is my current lineup with a recently added second Ti Bolt from Monkey Edge with their signature pattern.
From the top is a Ti BigIdeaDesigns, Monkey Edge Ti Bolt, Ti Bolt Delux, Ti Alpha, Nickle Alpha, SS Investigator and a Cu Retrakt. 
I rotate all of them but tend to prefer the Bolt and Alpha. 
I am more of a clicky guy but the Alpha is just so good. I saw their was a limited run of Brass Alphas that I missed put on, bummer...


----------



## framojo

Blank Forces Titanium EDC Ink Pen. I have mine engraved with the measurement scales. The craftsmanship of this pen is gorgeous, the line between the cap and pen just disappears when tightened Every time I put the cap back on I smile. It's hard to describe until you experience it. I've owned a lot of keychain pens, nothing comes close to this thing.


----------



## Monocrom

What a difference a couple of years can make. Since a few months ago, I've been re-bitten by the fountain pen bug after around two decades of zero interest; and I kinda went crazy with the credit card. Yes, I've got pens that many collectors aspire to as Grail pens. Also have pens ranging in price from free to a few hundred dollars. 

So, main pen is one of my fountain pens. (Anything from my $3.96 Platinum Preppy [the converter itself is about $8.oo] to my $1,035 Pelikan M1000.) Black ink. A Parker 51 clone from China filled with red ink. (Its okay, I have an actual vintage Parker 51 in my collection.) Along with a really good ballpoint with black ink in it. Currently a hand-turned ballpoint, bolt-action pen. S.S. hardware. Deer antler body. Simply beautiful.


----------



## archimedes

I noticed that Zebra appears to have very recently updated their F-701, which previously had a few plastic parts, and now that mechanism is mostly made of metal.


----------



## Monocrom

They got rid of the internal plastic bit? That's definitely good news.


----------



## archimedes

Monocrom said:


> They got rid of the internal plastic bit? That's definitely good news.


Rolled out just this month, I believe.

Since the "Gen2" appears to have the same model number, I don't know what happened to Gen1 new old stock through various distribution channels, but I was surprised when I received an order of pens of the upgraded type last week ....


----------



## this_is_nascar

archimedes said:


> Rolled out just this month, I believe.
> 
> Since the "Gen2" appears to have the same model number, I don't know what happened to Gen1 new old stock through various distribution channels, but I was surprised when I received an order of pens of the upgraded type last week ....


Where did you order them? I'd like to be sure I'm getting a Gen-2. Thanks.


----------



## flatline

Does the packaging still look the same?

--flatline


----------



## Revcov

New here so here's my pen setup - 

All stainless Parker Jotter with gel insert as EDC pen (always on me).

My desk pen is a TWSBI Eco fountain pen with Pilot Kon-peki blue ink. I have to sign a lot of legal papers so I like the unique blue color of the ink.


----------



## archimedes

this_is_nascar said:


> Where did you order them? I'd like to be sure I'm getting a Gen-2. Thanks.



PM sent



flatline said:


> Does the packaging still look the same?
> 
> --flatline



At a glance, yes


----------



## KITROBASKIN

The stainless Zebra pen purchased based on CPF members' suggestion continues to perform well in our kitchen. It is primarily used for homework assistance (pointer and modeling) but also estate documents and such. Thanks archimedes and Monocrom!


----------



## Slumber

Thanks for pointing out the new Zebras Arch. The ink cartridge on the new F-701 are all metal from what I've read.


----------



## archimedes

KITROBASKIN said:


> ....Thanks archimedes and Monocrom!





Slumber Pass said:


> Thanks for pointing out the new Zebras Arch. The ink cartridge on the new F-701 are all metal from what I've read.



True, but that doesn't matter to me, since I replace all these with Fisher cartridges instead.


----------



## Slumber

archimedes said:


> True, but that doesn't matter to me, since I replace all these with Fisher cartridges instead.



On that note, it looks like Zebra is coming out with a pressurized refill (K-Refill) with the release of the new X-701.


----------



## archimedes

Slumber Pass said:


> On that note, it looks like Zebra is coming out with a pressurized refill (K-Refill) with the release of the new X-701....



I have one incoming presently ....


----------



## nbp

I had one of those SS Zebras years ago and carried it every day for work. Was the only one that survived long enough to keep refilling it! 

My only cool pens anymore are a SureFire pen (can’t recall the model number and don’t feel like looking it up) and a Prometheus Alpha with MontBlanc Fineliners. That is a really great pen - writes like heaven. The SF has a very satisfying clicky though, I must say. However, I just backed a KS campaign for the Ti Click EDC pen which is supposed to adjust to accept more than 100 common refills and is all metal (titanium with some brass in the clicky). I’m very excited and can’t wait until November to get mine.


----------



## flatline

I bought a package of Pilot B2P gel pens several years ago and swapped in some Pilot Precise v5 RT refills into them since I don't like the G2 refills they come with. This combination has been one of my preferred writing platforms ever since I discovered it.


----------



## tokaji

I used to use uniball um-151 0.38 for 14 years. I loved it, but finally gave up, because it liked to put ink blots onto the page, or just collected ink it its tip. Tried some Pilots, they were ok, but they weren't fade-resistant, and they produced "rail-road" lines. Then, after trying out many pens, I gave up pens and I switched to mechanical pencils (pentel,uniball) in 2B (pentel ain), then to wooden pencil (tombow mono, mitsubishi 9850, staedtler mars) in 2b-hb. At the moment, I'm testing uniball 307 0.38. It is fade-resistant and writes a nice consistent line without ink blots.

It is very easy to EDC the pentel graphgear 1500 pencil, because it retracts its tip at the press of a button. Japanese wooden pencils are also very easily can be carried around with kutsawa pencil cap installed onto them.


----------



## Burgess

VERY interesting thread here !


lovecpf


Recently I heard about Check Washing,
so ran a few tests on my usual trusted
ballpoints with Black ink. (in Acetone)


Quite an eye-opener, indeed !

My Zebra F-301 and F-701
(one has fine pt., other is medium)
- and -
My Papermate (many decades old reliable)
with their current black medium pt. refill
- as well as -
a few "free" ballpoint (black ink) pens
from various vendors, banks, suppliers, etc.

All Failed Miserably ! ! !




Got a few Uniball Power Tank 1.0mm Black ballpoints
(with pressurized ink supply), and this did Very Well !

Same with Uniball Jetstream Black ballpoints,
in various tip sizes. Passed !


I can certainly understand how a person
(like myself) could indeed get TOTALLY
wrapped up in pens and pencils !


_


----------



## tokaji

Black ink uniball inks hold up against sunlight quite well too, but the blue powertank and jetstream failed on my "test".





Space pen ink is also very lightfast, I EDCed it for a while. Unfortunately, it kept unscrewing itself in my pocket.


----------



## Monocrom

Revcov said:


> New here so here's my pen setup -
> 
> All stainless Parker Jotter with gel insert as EDC pen (always on me).
> 
> My desk pen is a TWSBI Eco fountain pen with Pilot Kon-peki blue ink. I have to sign a lot of legal papers so I like the unique blue color of the ink.



If you need a good blue ink that is tamper proof, check out the offerings from Noodler's. Various different inks with various different properties. For pens that have an internal piston and are bottle-fill only, I use noodler's Black Eel as it's specially formulated to lubricate piston parts. 

As far as blues go, I'd recommend staying away from their Bay State Blue though. Very rich in color, but a horrific nightmare to clean out of fountain pens.


----------



## this_is_nascar

JSPOWERPUNCH said:


> I'm personally a big fan of the Zebra F-701 pen modded to support fisher space pen refills. I have it outside facing the elements every day and it doesn't disappoint . There are videos on youtube on how to mod it, all you have to do is remove a small plastic spacer in the tip.


It must be me, but I've tried this mod and the tip if the Fisher refill continues to get hung-up when trying to retract.

I've watched several videos and have followed then to the letter, but still no luck.


----------



## flatline

Check if your pen has a rubber liner in the tip. Mine did and when the liner was compressed, it would hold on to the refill when attempting to retract. I ran a machining bit through mine a couple of times to shave the inside of it and it behaves now.

--flatline


----------



## this_is_nascar

flatline said:


> Check if your pen has a rubber liner in the tip. Mine did and when the liner was compressed, it would hold on to the refill when attempting to retract. I ran a machining bit through mine a couple of times to shave the inside of it and it behaves now.
> 
> --flatline


Yes, it does have the plastic insert, however, I trimmed it as instructed by several of the videos.

I even removed it completely and tried it, but it still hangs up many times. I guess I could run a bit thru there to knock down anything that might be hanging it up.

I don't want it to fit loosely in there either, so it's a coin-flip I guess.


----------



## Monocrom

KITROBASKIN said:


> The stainless Zebra pen purchased based on CPF members' suggestion continues to perform well in our kitchen. It is primarily used for homework assistance (pointer and modeling) but also estate documents and such. Thanks archimedes and Monocrom!



Sorry, missed this the first time around. Always happy to help out a fellow member. 

lovecpf


----------



## Monocrom

*A note about individually custom-made/hand-turned pens:
*
Few things can be as fun or enjoyable as using one of those for EDC purposes. There are websites that sell offerings from various one-man shops. While the pictures can be pretty, there are pitfalls I'd like to mention for anyone serious about getting one of these pens. Basically, learn from my mistakes.

1- Skill level of the guy making the pen. You have no clue what it is, and price does not always reflect quality and workmanship.

2- Be sure there is a no questions asked guarantee on returns. If not, buy from someone else. These custom pens are all made from different kits that come with all the parts needed. Just takes some skill, work, and a small lathe to turn the pieces into a gorgeous pen. The number of these different kits is quite low. Maybe around 10 different styles. So, if someone has something you want but no return policy. Keep looking. You'll find another individual offering the same thing in the same style. Maybe even for a bit less money, with a good return policy.

3- Don't take a chance on someone who is new to this hobby of making pens. I did, and regretted it every time.

4- Beware of pictures of ballpoint pens and rollerballs that don't show the tip extended out of the bottom of the pen. Most pics. are like that. But you'll usually find one pic. in the bunch that has the tip extended. If you don't, don't waste your money. It usually means the guy didn't measure things properly and the tip barely comes out in the open position. If you hate writing blind, this will definitely be an issue.

5- A surprising number of scumbags in this hobby. And, some of them have glowing 5-star reviews. I've received pens that anyone with the slightest bit of integrity and pride in their work NEVER would have sent out to a paying customer! A Cocobolo wood fountain pen where the nib and feed were horribly misaligned to the point it wouldn't write. Fixed that one myself. Wasn't easy, shed a bit of blood in the process (not kidding), and had to use a replacement nib. Also, not the sort of job someone new to fountain pens would have been able to pull off. 

Four different ballpoint pens from four different makers: 1st one, mechanism just slowly rotated open, and would slowly rotate closed while writing with it. 2nd, tip didn't retract all the way into the pen. So it would either dry out or leave marks all over the inside of your pocket. Shipped to me with the tip in the fully open position. I soon found out why. 3rd, Perfectly assembled on the outside. Click the pen open and it rattled around in there like something was badly broken! Yeah, there's always a bit of a clicking sound with a click mechanism ballpoint in the open position, but not even remotely THAT bad! 

Last one, one click and the refill came out far too much and got stuck! Usually when that happens with a click ballpoint, you can unscrew the pen body, pull out the refill, and attach everything back together to get it to work. Not this time! Completely, hopelessly stuck. Each time all I got was a lame excuse that the maker did in fact test out the pen before sending it off to me. Blatant lies. That last one was particularly worrying because that was from a maker I had bought a couple of pens from just a few months ago, and each one was fantastic! This one was crap, and he had a far too casual Don't-really-care-but-I'll-pretend-to-because-you're-a-repeat-customer type of attitude.

In conclusion:
Out of far too many individual one-man shops to count, only two didn't let me down and actually delivered quality products each time. One, is someone who ironically specializes in clothing and handbags. The other who specializes in pens. And unlike Mr. Pretend to Care, this one actually does care about his customers. He followed up with me! He asked how I like the pen he made for me. The pen is absolutely perfect in every way that it was constructed and put together. 

In November, I plan to put in a significant Christmas order for pens this year. I had planned on giving that order to Mr. Pretend to Care until I received that last pen he sent me, and then had to deal with his blase attitude. Now, the guy who followed up with me will be getting that multiple pen order, instead. 

Buying a handmade pen for EDC can be fun. The ballpoints all use Cross, Parker, or Zebra refills. So, very easy to find. The rollerballs are mainly Schmidt refills you can order online or buy from dedicated pen shops. The fountain pens use standard international cartridges and fill from ink bottles. You can get something special and somewhat unique that you literally cannot get from the big pen manufacturers. I mean, I did end up with a handful of basically one-of-a-kind custom pens. Without paying hundreds of dollars for one. And prices were mainly in the $25 - $50 category on most of them. But the headaches and the frustrations and the frequent trips to the post office to return the ones that never should have been sent out in the first place.... Buying from individual pen makers is like Shopping.... for Men. Know what you want before going in. Get in, get what you want, get out ASAP! Don't linger around, don't look at other pens you MIGHT be interested in. All those pen makers I contacted, just to find two who didn't let me down in some shape or form. That's just sad, it really is.


----------



## tech25

Good tips on custom pens! 
I looked back at my earlier post and found that I still mostly use the same pens. I’m glad the Fisher space pen refills don’t blot and leak like in the past. 
I work in healthcare so pens tend to walk off and most of my writing is on a computer. I find as much as I like the Prometheus writes, I don’t use it as much. I tend to use cheaper pens and clickies to quickly jot down notes. However, using the Mont Blanc refills in the Prometheus pen are a pleasure.


----------



## Monocrom

tech25 said:


> Good tips on custom pens!
> I looked back at my earlier post and found that I still mostly use the same pens. I’m glad the Fisher space pen refills don’t blot and leak like in the past.
> I work in healthcare so pens tend to walk off and most of my writing is on a computer. I find as much as I like the Prometheus writes, I don’t use it as much. I tend to use cheaper pens and clickies to quickly jot down notes. However, using the Mont Blanc refills in the Prometheus pen are a pleasure.



Thank you.
Thankfully at my night-shift job, I'm in charge. Things get done properly. Basically, my way. No need for me at that job to worry about my pens growing legs and walking off. But if that wasn't the case, yeah; I'd get a couple of inexpensive click pens and use those. Really glad I don't have to though.


----------



## archimedes

tokaji said:


> .... Then, after trying out many pens, I gave up pens and I switched to mechanical pencils (pentel,uniball) in 2B (pentel ain), then to wooden pencil (tombow mono, mitsubishi 9850, staedtler mars) in 2b-hb....
> 
> It is very easy to EDC the pentel graphgear 1500 pencil, because it retracts its tip at the press of a button. Japanese wooden pencils are also very easily can be carried around with kutsawa pencil cap installed onto them....



Yes, I had almost forgotten how pleasant it can be to write using a quality wooden pencil ....







These are a few of my current favorites


----------



## tokaji

Nice collection!

How easy/hard is to sharpen the Caran d'Ache?


----------



## archimedes

tokaji said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> How easy/hard is to sharpen the Caran d'Ache?


Thank you !

Since I do not use pencils too often, it only recently occurred to me that most of the common pencils around now don't seem to be of nearly the same quality that I remembered from years ago.

So, I started searching out a variety of different brands to sample, and I found these among the most appealing so far.

That Caran d'Ache pictured is, I believe, the single most expensive wood-cased pencil I have yet tried. I think it is made of a different type of wood, not cedar.

It is a bit larger than whatever seems to be the "standard" sized pencil, but the brass Mobius+Ruppert sharpener pictured has both standard and wide sharpening holes, so it sharpens just fine. The wood is only perhaps a little harder than cedar.

It does not easily fit into a Kutsuwa metal pencil cap, however, without potentially marring the surface.

As nice as it is, it is not my top choice, though. The core is very high quality, but does not have quite the ultra smoothness of, say, the Mitsu-Bishi Hi-Uni or (my current favorite) the 9850.


----------



## tokaji

My friend says this Caran d'Ache is made of beech. This is his blog: https://golyostoll.blog.hu/2018/05/03/teszt_caran_d_ache_swiss_wood_348_hb

I also love the 9850, this is my current EDC pencil. It is smooth and lays down a beautiful shade of gray line.


----------



## archimedes

tokaji said:


> My friend says this Caran d'Ache is made of beech....



I noticed that the shop where I purchased mine just a few weeks ago is now entirely sold out.



tokaji said:


> I also love the 9850, this is my current EDC pencil. It is smooth and lays down a beautiful shade of gray line.



Have you tried the 9000 ? The core seems a little stronger (in the same grade) and these have a beautiful green finish. No eraser, though.


----------



## tokaji

I did not try the 9000 yet, but I put it on my list. At the moment, I try to use up a box of 9850, and also a few Tombow mono 100 hb. I find the core of the 9850 fairly strong. I can't break it even in my long point, two stage sharpener.




archimedes said:


> I noticed that the shop where I purchased mine just a few weeks ago is now entirely sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the 9000 ? The core seems a little stronger (in the same grade) and these have a beautiful green finish. No eraser, though.


----------



## archimedes

tokaji said:


> I did not try the 9000 yet, but I put it on my list. At the moment, I try to use up a box of 9850, and also a few Tombow mono 100 hb. I find the core of the 9850 fairly strong. I can't break it even in my long point, two stage sharpener.



If you have a CONUS address, I'll send you one, on me.


----------



## tokaji

Well, unfortunately, I'm very far away from CONUS  



archimedes said:


> If you have a CONUS address, I'll send you one, on me.


----------



## archimedes

tokaji said:


> Well, unfortunately, I'm very far away from CONUS


Just PM me, if there is someone here that could pass it along to you. Cheers !


----------



## Monocrom

Speaking of pencils, I decided to take a chance on the Graphite pencil Castell 9000 Perfect pencil box from Faber-Castell. Bit of a misleading product description. It's basically a long, dark, plastic cap for that brand's 9000 model traditional pencil. Holds the pencil inside upside down with the eraser protruding from the bottom. 

The cap has a metal pen clip, and in the head is an actual sharpener. You get most of the advantages of a mechanical pencil, but in a traditional format. All you have to do is replace the pencil portion once it wears down to the eraser. Not sure how well it works but eagerly waiting for it in the mail.


----------



## flatline

it works very well. It's probably my favorite pencil extender. The sharpener also works very well.

My only complaint is that I can't stand the pencil it comes with. The FC lead is too grippy for my tastes and so I switched out the FC pencil for another.


----------



## tokaji

As I remember, the FC 9000 was too grippy for me too



flatline said:


> it works very well. It's probably my favorite pencil extender. The sharpener also works very well.
> 
> My only complaint is that I can't stand the pencil it comes with. The FC lead is too grippy for my tastes and so I switched out the FC pencil for another.


----------



## tokaji

How long point does make the perfect pencil sharpener?
These are: KUM Masterpiece, Uniball KH20, Carl 5


----------



## flatline

It is not a long point sharpener, but it's not a stubby art sharpener either. Judging from your image, it's probably pretty close to the black pencil's point that you've identified as the Carl 5.

--flatline


----------



## mightysparrow

Monocrom said:


> Buying a handmade pen for EDC can be fun. The ballpoints all use Cross, Parker, or Zebra refills. So, very easy to find. The rollerballs are mainly Schmidt refills you can order online or buy from dedicated pen shops. The fountain pens use standard international cartridges and fill from ink bottles. You can get something special and somewhat unique that you literally cannot get from the big pen manufacturers. I mean, I did end up with a handful of basically one-of-a-kind custom pens. Without paying hundreds of dollars for one. And prices were mainly in the $25 - $50 category on most of them. But the headaches and the frustrations and the frequent trips to the post office to return the ones that never should have been sent out in the first place.... Buying from individual pen makers is like Shopping.... for Men. Know what you want before going in. Get in, get what you want, get out ASAP! Don't linger around, don't look at other pens you MIGHT be interested in. All those pen makers I contacted, just to find two who didn't let me down in some shape or form. That's just sad, it really is.



After looking and looking at many handmade pens for several years, I finally decided to try my luck on a Tactile Turn Slider after finding them on Massdrop at a very reasonable price. I am very pleased with the pen, which I ordered in black aluminum. The pen is a pleasure to use so far - it just works, and has a nice look, too. The Schmidt Easyflow 9000 refill that it came with writes like a dream - easily the nicest refill I've ever used. I was delighted to find the Schmidt refills priced very well at a popular online seller of many products. Also bought some Parker ball point refills to try with the pen.

Yes, I'd love to get a Maxmadco titanium pen, but so far I've not been able to get myself to spend that much on a pen. I did buy the aluminum version for my brother-in-law, but have not treated myself to one. Maybe some day....


----------



## Monocrom

flatline said:


> it works very well. It's probably my favorite pencil extender. The sharpener also works very well.
> 
> My only complaint is that I can't stand the pencil it comes with. The FC lead is too grippy for my tastes and so I switched out the FC pencil for another.



Thanks for letting me know. I appreciate it.


----------



## Monocrom

tokaji said:


> As I remember, the FC 9000 was too grippy for me too



Oh, now I'm glad I only ordered two extra pencils for it. If it proves too grippy for me, I'll use a different brand and just keep the 9000s at home for writing down shopping lists.


----------



## Monocrom

mightysparrow said:


> After looking and looking at many handmade pens for several years, I finally decided to try my luck on a Tactile Turn Slider after finding them on Massdrop at a very reasonable price. I am very pleased with the pen, which I ordered in black aluminum. The pen is a pleasure to use so far - it just works, and has a nice look, too. The Schmidt Easyflow 9000 refill that it came with writes like a dream - easily the nicest refill I've ever used. I was delighted to find the Schmidt refills priced very well at a popular online seller of many products. Also bought some Parker ball point refills to try with the pen.
> 
> Yes, I'd love to get a Maxmadco titanium pen, but so far I've not been able to get myself to spend that much on a pen. I did buy the aluminum version for my brother-in-law, but have not treated myself to one. Maybe some day....



Let me know if you'd like a recommendation for an excellent pen-maker on Etsy. Like I said, I tried out many of them, and only had zero issues with two. Again, one specializes mainly in clothing. So most likely I just lucked out with that one. But that still leaves one who is a dedicated pen-maker. All those headaches.... to basically find one.

My issues with the others aren't over yet as I recently learned that two of the ones who swore they refunded my money, clearly didn't. So now I'm trying to find out what's going on, and getting the run-around from both of them. Sad to say but considering what I'm going through, despite getting a handful of custom pens out of it, the headaches weren't worth it. Wouldn't do it again. It's nice having one individual I can turn to if I want something custom for a friend as a gift. But yeah, not worth it.


----------



## mightysparrow

Monocrom said:


> Let me know if you'd like a recommendation for an excellent pen-maker on Etsy. Like I said, I tried out many of them, and only had zero issues with two. Again, one specializes mainly in clothing. So most likely I just lucked out with that one. But that still leaves one who is a dedicated pen-maker. All those headaches.... to basically find one.
> 
> My issues with the others aren't over yet as I recently learned that two of the ones who swore they refunded my money, clearly didn't. So now I'm trying to find out what's going on, and getting the run-around from both of them. Sad to say but considering what I'm going through, despite getting a handful of custom pens out of it, the headaches weren't worth it. Wouldn't do it again. It's nice having one individual I can turn to if I want something custom for a friend as a gift. But yeah, not worth it.



Sorry to hear of your woes in the pen market. It isn't good business in custom manufacturing to steal people's money - eventually the word will get around. This is why I have always smiled when I see your signature quote - it is, unfortunately, very true. Sad to see so many people with zero character out there. I see it every day.

Sure, I'd welcome the name of the reliable Etsy pen maker, if you have the time to PM me. Can't hurt to look. Thank you!


----------



## schuster

mightysparrow said:


> After looking and looking at many handmade pens for several years, I finally decided to try my luck on a Tactile Turn Slider after finding them on Massdrop at a very reasonable price. I am very pleased with the pen, which I ordered in black aluminum. The pen is a pleasure to use so far - it just works, and has a nice look, too. The Schmidt Easyflow 9000 refill that it came with writes like a dream - easily the nicest refill I've ever used. I was delighted to find the Schmidt refills priced very well at a popular online seller of many products. Also bought some Parker ball point refills to try with the pen.
> 
> Yes, I'd love to get a Maxmadco titanium pen, but so far I've not been able to get myself to spend that much on a pen. I did buy the aluminum version for my brother-in-law, but have not treated myself to one. Maybe some day....



If you're into machined pens (especially titanium) have a look at the products from Big Idea Design. They have a series of "any refill fits" pens featuring adjustable length and a metal collet which holds the tip firmly in the nose of the pen.
I have the PocketPro (a twisty) and Arto EDC (capped version) and wou;dn't leave home without one in my pocket.


----------



## gurdygurds

General’s Cedar Point #333 is my all time favorite pencil. 👍🏼👍🏼 It writes and draws well in my opinion, looks cool, and the raw cedar darkens the more you use it. Who doesn’t like pencil patina?! The steel ferrule is cool too.


----------



## mightysparrow

schuster said:


> If you're into machined pens (especially titanium) have a look at the products from Big Idea Design. They have a series of "any refill fits" pens featuring adjustable length and a metal collet which holds the tip firmly in the nose of the pen.
> I have the PocketPro (a twisty) and Arto EDC (capped version) and wou;dn't leave home without one in my pocket.



Thanks. I have looked at them for the past few years and am still tempted. Their designs are innovative and attractive. Their pens don't come cheap, but they do have frequent sales.


----------



## Monocrom

mightysparrow said:


> Sorry to hear of your woes in the pen market. It isn't good business in custom manufacturing to steal people's money - eventually the word will get around. This is why I have always smiled when I see your signature quote - it is, unfortunately, very true. Sad to see so many people with zero character out there. I see it every day.
> 
> Sure, I'd welcome the name of the reliable Etsy pen maker, if you have the time to PM me. Can't hurt to look. Thank you!



PM sent. You are Welcome.


----------



## fyrstormer

If I EDCed a pen nowadays, it would be my Ti Arto. It accepts all popular brand refills without shimming. I have a Ti Click EDC on pre-order, due in November.

https://bigidesign.com/collections/pens/products/ti-click-edc-pen


----------



## Monocrom

Just need to update this topic. Instead of one, I can now at least say there are two professional pen-makers selling their creations on Etsy. Two dedicated pen-makers, instead of one. Plus if we're splitting hairs, the one other one who specializes in clothing who created a nice bolt-action deer antler pen for me. 

Yup, countless pen makers and I can whole-heartedly recommend.... two.

It's like that scene in Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid (1969) where the Mexican General shows up with his army and asks one of the guys already there how many men they are facing. Likely expecting to be told a significant group are hold up in the house, the General is shocked, surprised, disgusted, and angry when he learns he and his army were called for to deal with two guys.

"Dos?! Dos amigos?!?!?!" 

I know how he felt. Anyway, if anyone wants to save themselves a huge headache on custom made/custom turned pens this upcoming Christmas, feel free to PM me for the shop-names of those two men.


----------



## FortyCaliber

fyrstormer said:


> If I EDCed a pen nowadays, it would be my Ti Arto. It accepts all popular brand refills without shimming. I have a Ti Click EDC on pre-order, due in November.
> 
> https://bigidesign.com/collections/pens/products/ti-click-edc-pen




:thumbsup:

Another I am planning to add to the stable!


----------



## schuster

FortyCaliber said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Another I am planning to add to the stable!



As an owner of the PocketPro and Arto EDC, I'm strangely _not_ considering this one.

From the schematic, it seems to use the same internal spiral gear to adjust the overall length. 
In the PocketPro, it's this gear - all by itself - which exposes or retracts the writing tip.
In the Arto EDC, it's the cap.

Which begs the question for the Click EDC ... _why?_
To me, the click mechanism seems entirely superfluous, only adding unneeded length and the possibility of the tip coming out in your pocket.

It seems to be designed purely for those who must have a clicky, no matter why.


----------



## FortyCaliber

schuster said:


> As an owner of the PocketPro and Arto EDC, I'm strangely _not_ considering this one.
> 
> From the schematic, it seems to use the same internal spiral gear to adjust the overall length.
> In the PocketPro, it's this gear - all by itself - which exposes or retracts the writing tip.
> In the Arto EDC, it's the cap.
> 
> Which begs the question for the Click EDC ... _why?_
> To me, the click mechanism seems entirely superfluous, only adding unneeded length and the possibility of the tip coming out in your pocket.
> 
> It seems to be designed purely for those who must have a clicky, no matter why.




I’m definitely a clicky guy. Capped or twist mechanism pens and pencils just don’t work for me, unless they have some other offsetting redeeming value like the bullet space pen and Kerry pencil that I carry as backup. 

I’m ok with bolt actions as well.


----------



## schuster

FortyCaliber said:


> I’m definitely a clicky guy. Capped or twist mechanism pens and pencils just don’t work for me, unless they have some other offsetting redeeming value like the bullet space pen and Kerry pencil that I carry as backup.
> 
> I’m ok with bolt actions as well.



Thought so.

Fidget value perhaps?


----------



## FortyCaliber

schuster said:


> Thought so.
> 
> Fidget value perhaps?



No, I write a often, so it’s about accessing the instrument quickly with one hand. 

Twisties and caps slow me down.


----------



## schuster

FortyCaliber said:


> No, I write a often, so it’s about accessing the instrument quickly with one hand.
> 
> Twisties and caps slow me down.



How about this one?

https://urbansurvivalgear.net/collections/pens/products/tiscribe-bolt-titanium


----------



## Monocrom

Honestly, as someone who collects all types of pens and writes reports daily with them, there are issues that some twist mechanism pens suffer from that click pens don't. With many twist pens, you don't get that hesitation before the tip of the pen fully extends out. Often, the pen just keeps rotating until it no longer does, and often the tip of the pen is _nearly_ all the way out. But not quite. So, you end up writing blind since you can't see the tip of the pen on the paper while writing. And, if you're writing more than just a quick note; the pen starts to rotate back in the opposite direction. Retracting the tip before you want it to.

With a click mechanism, you might get a tip that again doesn't fully extend. But I find that to be rare. The tip extends fully and solidly clicks into place. You can access it easily with one hand too. More than makes up for the tiny bit of extra length protruding from a pocket. I mean, with a twist pen, you often have to spend a great deal to get one that works properly, or get lucky. My Pelikan M800 ballpoint was made properly. Definitely not cheap. Recently I bought a relatively inexpensive custom pen made out of coral. Got lucky with that purchase.


----------



## schuster

Monocrom said:


> Honestly, as someone who collects all types of pens and writes reports daily with them, there are issues that some twist mechanism pens suffer from that click pens don't. With many twist pens, you don't get that hesitation before the tip of the pen fully extends out. Often, the pen just keeps rotating until it no longer does, and often the tip of the pen is _nearly_ all the way out. But not quite. So, you end up writing blind since you can't see the tip of the pen on the paper while writing. And, if you're writing more than just a quick note; the pen starts to rotate back in the opposite direction. Retracting the tip before you want it to.
> 
> With a click mechanism, you might get a tip that again doesn't fully extend. But I find that to be rare. The tip extends fully and solidly clicks into place. You can access it easily with one hand too. More than makes up for the tiny bit of extra length protruding from a pocket. I mean, with a twist pen, you often have to spend a great deal to get one that works properly, or get lucky. My Pelikan M800 ballpoint was made properly. Definitely not cheap. Recently I bought a relatively inexpensive custom pen made out of coral. Got lucky with that purchase.



All good points.

That said, I've had my share of poorly designed (or poorly fabricated) clicky mechanisms - although not on higher-end pens. Usually due to plastic construction - the mechanism jams or wears out - or the threaded post that the cap screws onto will fracture when dropped. I can't remember which current fabricator of machined pens has, on their website, an explicit warning that if you damage the clicky by playing too hard, the warranty is void and you'll have to buy replacement parts. In the case of the upcoming Arto metal clicky mechanism, I'd take it on faith (based on their track record) that they will do it right.

Unfortunately I'm in a difficult position as a sometime pen addict, as I am actually using manual writing instruments less and less with each passing day. Certainly at work. Odd that I'm using my EDC more on a single weekend day to maintain the shopping list, than for the entire rest of the week. Technology marching on, and all that.


----------



## Monocrom

schuster said:


> All good points.
> 
> That said, I've had my share of poorly designed (or poorly fabricated) clicky mechanisms - although not on higher-end pens. Usually due to plastic construction - the mechanism jams or wears out - or the threaded post that the cap screws onto will fracture when dropped. In the case of the upcoming Arto metal clicky mechanism, I'd take it on faith (based on their track record) that they will do it right.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm in a difficult position as a sometime pen addict, as I am actually using manual writing instruments less and less withe each passing day. Technology marching on, and all that.



Hate to admit it, but one of the very advantages of my night shift job is the constant report writing. Gives me a chance to test out a ton of pens in my collection.


----------



## FortyCaliber

schuster said:


> How about this one?
> 
> https://urbansurvivalgear.net/collections/pens/products/tiscribe-bolt-titanium




Not sure about the movable clip. The Maxmadco looks interesting. 

I am very pleased with my recenetly received tactile turn pencil.


----------



## tech25

I recently bought an Everyman Grafton pen. 
Its not the smoothest clicky but it’s not bad, holds various sized refills (with an included adapter) 
I think it’s a step up from the Parker pens. I don’t do too much writing anymore but between this and my Fischer bullet pen, I have my daily pen covered.


----------



## Dave MP

Big fan of the Zebra 701. Writes decent and does not get second looks.


----------



## fyrstormer

What good is a pen that doesn't get second looks? :laughing:


----------



## scout24

All depends if you like keeping it or not. I'll stay stealth, thank you...  :naughty:


----------



## Bogie

My County Com Embassy pens never get any looks for being anything but a pen. Random comments about weight depending on which one I have with me.


----------



## Dave MP

fyrstormer said:


> What good is a pen that doesn't get second looks? :laughing:


I try to EDC things that are rather unobtrusive and unremarkable. 



scout24 said:


> All depends if you like keeping it or not. I'll stay stealth, thank you...  :naughty:



This!!


----------



## ironhorse

I have received my Ti Click EDC from kickstarter. 
The boys have a home run with this pen.
Best one yet and I have three other models from them that are very nice.


----------



## nbp

Which did you get? I got the DLC version and I love it. Very compact, secure clip, nice click action, and the coating is very grippy!


----------



## ironhorse

nbp said:


> Which did you get? I got the DLC version and I love it. Very compact, secure clip, nice click action, and the coating is very grippy!



Raw machined finish. I was very tempted to try the DLC finish.


----------



## fyrstormer

I also got a Ti Click EDC and I was also tempted to try the DLC finish. But y'know, as long as this pen is going to last, I don't want it to look ratty after a few years because of chipped DLC.


----------



## nbp

I think all the finishes looked awesome to be honest. I almost got the stonewashed but went with DLC. I don’t think this coating will chip. It may wear through if it rubs continuously on a spot with something abrasive but certainly not flake off. I think the only way you could get what might look like a chip is to deform the base metal by an impact. I have a Ti Citizen watch with a similar black coating on and over the years it has held up very well. The only place it looks somewhat worn is on the underside of the band where it rubs against things like tabletops. That said, I don’t think you can go wrong with any of the finishes offered.


----------



## RedLED

Anyone have a "Artistry in Titanium," pen? Works of art. I have S.T., DuPont, Mount Blanc, and a Hinderer Ti. Kubaton pen. However the only pens allowed around our homes and my studio complex and tower, are Sharpies of any type, Parker Jotters, and USA made wood pencils. Any other Pen, or worse, a promotional pen are in the trash, broken in half!!

I also have a 1920s Parker Big Red, I guess that is what they are called? My dear friend in the 5th grade gave it to me, along with a 14k gold Cross, and a olive green Parker Jotter in 1969. All in my vault deep below our studio campus. 

Really, look at AIT, they are something to see. And the beads he makes....

Really, if you want a tactical pen, go with the Hinderer Titanium Kubaton Pen, modular beyond belief, and backed by a guy who stands behind his warranty, not like some of the people out there!! Or, an Artisry in Titanium!!!


----------



## Monocrom

RedLED said:


> Anyone have a "Artistry in Titanium," pen? Works of art. I have S.T., DuPont, Mount Blanc, and a Hinderer Ti. Kubaton pen. However the only pens allowed around our homes and my studio complex and tower, are Sharpies of any type, Parker Jotters, and USA made wood pencils. Any other Pen, or worse, a promotional pen are in the trash, broken in half!!
> 
> I also have a 1920s Parker Big Red, I guess that is what they are called? My dear friend in the 5th grade gave it to me, along with a 14k gold Cross, and a olive green Parker Jotter in 1969. All in my vault deep below our studio campus.
> 
> Really, look at AIT, they are something to see. And the beads he makes....
> 
> Really, if you want a tactical pen, go with the Hinderer Titanium Kubaton Pen, modular beyond belief, and backed by a guy who stands behind his warranty, not like some of the people out there!! Or, an Artisry in Titanium!!!



Early in 2018, got bit hard by the pen bug. My Classic pens 22nd Anniversary numbered limited Edition came in awhile back. Oh those sweet Sailor 21k gold nibs.... #84 out of 88 is mine.

Also have a very early Sheaffer White Dot with numbered Lifetime nib from the 1920s. Though ironically for writing comfort, I like my Diamond Standard 1920s fountain pen. A 2nd tier brand. But amazingly comfortable in hand. Not too expensive. Superior condition. The Sheaffer too. Only both show a bit of discoloration. Though that's normal. And that Sheaffer Lifetime nib absolutely stands up to it's reputation and branding.


----------



## fyrstormer

RedLED said:


> Anyone have a "Artistry in Titanium," pen? Works of art. I have S.T., DuPont, Mount Blanc, and a Hinderer Ti. Kubaton pen. However *the only pens allowed around our homes and my studio complex and tower, are Sharpies of any type, Parker Jotters, and USA made wood pencils.* Any other Pen, or worse, a promotional pen are in the trash, broken in half!!


...why?


----------



## schuster

fyrstormer said:


> I also got a Ti Click EDC and I was also tempted to try the DLC finish. But y'know, as long as this pen is going to last, I don't want it to look ratty after a few years because of chipped DLC.



Damn. I'm going to regret coming back to this thread. 
Already have 3 pens from Big Idea Design, and while I dismissed the new model it is starting to look more interesting.


----------



## wlarrison

I'm using a Tactile Turn "Mover" with a pilot juice 0.5mm refill at the moment.

Love how smooth it is. They just released a mechanical pencil too, which is very nice and matches the "Mover" very nicely.


----------



## flatline

My B2P hosts with Precise v5 refills continue to be awesome. A fellow I work with did the same thing (although he had to buy the pens off Amazon...they are suddenly hard to find around here for some reason).

Some of my colors are running low on ink. I'll probably have to refill them with black or blue unless I can find some more Precise RT pens on clearance soon. I don't think I've ever seen the other color refills available without buying the whole pen.

--flatline


----------



## fyrstormer

schuster said:


> Damn. I'm going to regret coming back to this thread.
> Already have 3 pens from Big Idea Design, and while I dismissed the new model it is starting to look more interesting.


As nice as the fitment mechanism is in the screw-cap pen, I can't deny the convenience of a clicky pen.


----------



## schuster

fyrstormer said:


> As nice as the fitment mechanism is in the screw-cap pen, I can't deny the convenience of a clicky pen.



Well, months have passed and I never ordered the clicky from Big Idea Design. I did play with some very nicely machined Chinese solid brass pens sold on Amazon under brand names like "Copplus" and "Ekloen", but in the end decided that so many of the machined pens were simply too long to fit in my front shirt pocket.

There has been an exception to that for the last few years, the EDK pen from Karas Kustoms. At barely more than 5 inches and using the popular Parker/Schmidt ballpoint refills it seemed ideal except for that pesky warning on the web site. It stated that the clicky mechanism could wear out if abused and I'm thinking "on a $70 pen? Seriously?"

Recently Karas has introduced "V2" of their click pens (the Retrakt and EDK). Both feature a redesigned and more durable click mechanism fabricated from stainless steel. The redesign also addresses another (unknown to me) complaint about the original design: the tendency of the two halves of the pen to unscrew in one's pocket. This was fixed by greatly lengthening the threads between the top and bottom halves of the barrel and by adding a "collar" below the threads on the nosepiece which houses an O-ring for added friction.

As the intrigue of brass had caught me in the last few months, I went for the solid brass EDK V2. It is solid and *heavy*, fits nicely in my pocket, and has a raw finish that I will never care about getting abraded away like anodized aluminum. The feel on the clicky isn't the _greatest_ but it is perfectly functional. I might just go for the Retrakt (which is engineered for the Pilot G-2 refill) but that's for another message in the future.


----------



## usdiver

There are several “custom” pens that use click mechanisms that won’t hold up under extreme use or a drop landing on that cap.... Surefire is included in that. Porsche design makes some durable and very good quality pens that are cheaper than many customs then you have Microtech Siphon 2 that is cool, pleasant to write with and no parts to wear out plus a lifetime warranty for anything that goes wrong.


----------



## RedLED

Anyone have a PK Design Lab "Tactical Pen Executive?" PK gave me one, and it is a fantastic design. A beautifully machined piece of art.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

G-2


----------



## schuster

5S8Zh5 said:


> G-2



This is certainly a cheap, very popular and enduring product.

People seem to have a love-hate relationship with them, though; if you look at the EDC and pen forums where are a lot of equivocal comments:

The 0.38 and 0.5mm tip are far too scratchy
The 0.7 and 1.0 mm tips tend to feather, blob, and dry too slowly to be useful especially for left-handed writers.
Quality control has slipped and is very uneven with some DOA out of the box; others quitting long before the ink supply has been exhausted.

I do use them enough to be considering a machined pen which uses the G-2 refills, but I understand the "what's the hype" comments, too.

It's also been said that the Pilot "Juice" pens use a refill in the same form factor, but with an improved ink that many find preferable on direct comparison.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

schuster said:


> The 0.38 and 0.5mm tip are far too scratchy
> The 0.7 and 1.0 mm tips tend to feather, blob, and dry too slowly to be useful especially for left-handed writers.
> Quality control has slipped and is very uneven with some DOA out of the box; others quitting long before the ink supply has been exhausted...


I buy them by the box and dread of getting a _bad batch_. Knock on wood - so far so good. I always have a 0.38 handy for my food log - Hobonichi 2019 with Tomoe River paper, which is a great fountain pen paper, but works well with G-2. 0.5 is a good line, and I have 0.7 & 1.0 around, in fact I use the 1.0 black for writing checks (anyone remember those lol) to pay the bills. I've not experience scratchy writing on any paper, from backs of envelopes to Field Notes notebooks. Right now I'm EDC'ng a Goulet passport sized graph, and it's more than half way filled in.

I tried various Zebra Pen Sarasa pens and while still new they fade with long writing - not that long either. Pilot G-2s _never _do that, and I never say never. These were single pen purchases and I'll not be buying any more.

I do like the Uni-ball Signo UM-151 Gel Pen and have gotten various colors. Not a click but a cap gel pen. All of mine are 0.38. Smooth, nice colors.


----------



## bykfixer

Two is one so……




After trying and enjoying many pens over the decades my edc pen has been the simple Cross clicky for a few years now. The black one is a backup that as you can see by the clean foam grip ring has not been needed. Comes with medium ball point or gel. I've opted for ball point in both. 

And for kicks & giggles……




PK Design Lab art that doubles as an inkpen.


----------



## 3_gun

Fisher Space cartridge in a Paper Mate body. Not flashy but works great & no ones tried to steal it. It's backed up by a combo wide / thin tip Sharpie


----------



## KITROBASKIN

bigidesign Pocket Pro Ti with many choices of refills.


----------



## Olumin

Tactile turn side click short w. fisher refill. Best pen there is.


----------



## boo5ted

Fellhoelter Dots, all day every day.


----------



## AstroTurf

rotring ftw!!!


----------



## AstroTurf

rotring ftw!!!


----------



## bykfixer

3_gun said:


> Fisher Space cartridge in a Paper Mate body. Not flashy but works great & no ones tried to steal it. It's backed up by a combo wide / thin tip Sharpie


PK used Fisher cartridges in his tactical pens. 

I tried and liked the Fisher in a Paper Mate but ink kept oozing out of the cartridge when carrying in my shirt pocket in hot weather. Eventually it got stashed in a console in my truck I call Jimmy Hafa because it's a place where things just disappear. 

I used a Cross 3-way for a while. Pencil, red ink and black ink combo but one day I started using the clicky. It just stuck. I also carry a 5mm mechanical pencil with HB grade sticks.


----------



## Burgess

I just recently discovered the
Schneider Slider Rave XB (1.4mm) 
ballpoint pens !

Super-smooth performer !

< insert BigThumbsUp here >


----------



## LEDad

I used a Chrome Cross Classic Century for my entire professional career. I treated myself to one when I started Graduate School and used the same style pen until I retired. Each one would last 4 to 5 years. Not one of them ever stopped working (other than needing a refill), but eventually I would loan my pen to someone and not get it back. Since I retired I have had time to experiment and work with many, many other types and styles of pens, but I always come back to the Cross Classic when I finally realize they don't work for me as well as my Cross Classic. The only pen that comes close is the Cross Clicky, like the ones mentioned by Bykfixr.


----------



## motigg

Schon Designs classic pen. Mine is in stainless and heavy but he offers aluminum versions. Uses a space pen cartridge. Made by a guy in Boston. Very simple and reliable design, when closed its small and easy to put anywhere.


----------



## jz6342

My favorite for the last three years has been the Zebra F-701. Stainless steel, tough as heck, easy to disinfect (I work in a hospital - this is REALLY important!) and can use several different ink inserts. I've carried it through TSA, court security and into several other NPEs without issue.


----------



## Monocrom

jz6342 said:


> My favorite for the last three years has been the Zebra F-701. Stainless steel, tough as heck, easy to disinfect (I work in a hospital - this is REALLY important!) and can use several different ink inserts. I've carried it through TSA, court security and into several other NPEs without issue.
> View attachment 34492


Curious if yours is an older model or one of the newer ones. Bought one of the newer ones a couple of years back. It literally fell apart in my hands days after getting and EDCing it.


----------



## Repsol600rr

There's an f701 with the plastic by the clicker as shown in that picture and the ones with the metal there. I have the metal ones. I throughly abused my first one, through tens of thousands of clicks and dozens of drops, until I lost it. Abused enough that I had to take chunks out of the metal tip with pliers because dropping it on the tip can deform the metal, but if you bend it back or take the chunk off it's fine. That's the only complaint I have is that the metal tip is brass I think and not too hard to deform and prevent opening the pen. But it's also easy to unstick with some pliers or ramming a sacrifical refil from one of the grabage pens they give us at work through the opening. Actually the other issue I have is the tip screws into plastic thats in the barrel. Its not metal threads. (Edit: I think it irks me because they advertise as "all metal inside and out" and then the threads are plastic). But this has yet to be an issue so its a theoretical problem, not one I've actually had. Wish the tip was a stronger design in general so it wouldnt deform that way in first place. That being said I've now been abusing my second for the past year or so. I'd happily have another if I loose this because I know I won't break it anytime soon. For like $9 they are workhorses. I have no idea how you broke yours so easily Monocrom lol. Maybe you had the f-301. I disintegrated one of those almost immediately before I found the 701


----------



## jz6342

Monocrom said:


> Curious if yours is an older model or one of the newer ones. Bought one of the newer ones a couple of years back. It literally fell apart in my hands days after getting and EDCing it.


I bought mine in 2019 and have carried them almost daily since. Never had any issues. I did buy the F-301 as a back up; they have a plastic grip area that has failed on several occasions during my carry of them.


----------



## Repsol600rr

That was my issue with the f301 as well. For how I like to carry my pen I needed a smooth barrel with no rubber or traction material at all or it would snag. So I tried the f301 and first drop snapped it at the plastic part. This made it no better than the free pens at work which break when someone else looks at a different pen in a different room funny. No such issues with the f701. Another day faithfully trucking away at work today.


----------



## bykfixer

A *Mag*-Lite pen by Cross


----------



## hsa

^ ???


----------



## nfetterly

kennyj said:


> Currently, I'm never without a Uniball Jetstream. It uses some sort of funky ballpoint / gel hybrid ink that lays down *very* smoothly for a ballpoint. It can be found in any stationary store for around $2 or $3, I've found.
> 
> I do want a pen that's better-built, but I don't like heavy pens (based on what I have owned so far.) I also own a Sensa Stylus with gel ink, which weighs in at about 1.5oz, and I find that it causes me to press down harder than I'd like, resulting in a thick line. I'm not fond of the soft grip either... while comfortable, it makes me grip harder to compensate for its "squishiness" and also robs me of some control. I do like its reassuring solid feel, though.
> 
> Interestingly, I find its .7mm point to be almost identical in smoothness to the Jetstream's 1mm point, but I prefer a light-handed writing style... so while the Jetstream barely touches the paper and leaves a thin and precise line, the Sensa unavoidably gets pressed down and leaves a thick line that my small handwriting doesn't agree with. Swinging that weight around also makes my hand tired much faster. Perhaps I'd have an easier time if the pen balanced differently, but I doubt the fatigue would go away.


SHould try the TiDesign pens - as long as you stay away from Brass, copper, stainless - 3 different lengths, mag cap (great) and depending on length it can take the Jetstream.


----------



## bykfixer

hsa said:


> ^ ???


*Mag*-Lite used to sell Cross pens with their logo on the clip.





I found it at the clearance section at their e-store




It's a dandy.

When *Mag*-Lite changed to *Mag*Lite they placed everything with the "-" in the logo in the clearance section.

It's one of those weighty twisty pens that is a little larger than their classic pen/pencil set and not as large as their large girth pens.


----------



## hsa

I didn't know about that. Pretty cool.


----------

